# (Gigabyte X570 AORUS Master Overclocking Thread)



## Heuchler

[Memory Overclocking]

Don't use XMP in BIOS when doing this the first time. Under Save & Exit use Load Optimized Defaults then Save & Exit

Thaiphoon Burner  http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
* click Read button
* click Report button
* scroll all the way to the bottom of page
* click 'Show delays in nanoseconds'
* under File menu -> Export, Complete HTML Report, Save
*








example: G.Skill F4-3600C19-8GSXKB (Hynix CJR SR)

RAM Calculator for Ryzen v1.6.1 by 1usmus
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
right click (run as Admin)
more into (Run anyways)

* Select Processor (Zen 2 = Ryzne 2 gen)
* Select Memory Type [IC]
* Select Rank [SR/DR]
* Select Frequency
* Select # DIMM
* Select Chipset

click R-XMP (Purple button) or use Import XMP (seems better for B-Die or Rev.E)

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator*








Screenshot (bottom left) then Print Main & Advanced page

*Ryzen DRAM Calculator - Advanced*








Addional Calculators tab - input Freq and tRFC in ns to get tRFC1, tRFC2 and tRFC4 values (if you having trouble make sure not to be using XMP in BIOS)


Spoiler














* setting up *Favorites tab*
use <Insert key> to add the following under: settings -> AMD Overclocking


Spoiler















DDR and Infinity Fabric
VDDP Voltage
VDDG Voltage
Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO)

*Tweaker -> System Memory Multiplier [auto = 21.33 = DDR4 2133]*
set "36.00" for DDR4 3600 etc *if using XMP check VCORE SoC as the profile can set it way too high (warned not to use XMP in BIOS)

*Tweaker -> Advanced Memory Settings -> Memory Subtimings*


Spoiler














* enter all the data from Ryzen DRAM Calculator * blue numbers should correspond to BIOS order 1-42 with 33-35 are on second page (under CAD BUS Timings)


Spoiler














* Tweaker -> set voltages *

CPU Vcore up to 1.32v is safe [set to NORMAL to use offsets mode]
VCORE SOC = SOC Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 1
CPU VDD18 =1.80v (helped on Zen and Zen+)
CPU VDDP = set to Normal (check under PC Health for correct value at end)
PM_1V8 = PLL Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 2
PM_1VSOC = chipset core (1.0v default but can be adj up to 1.05v could help stabilize)
DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) = DRAM Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 1 
DDRVDDP Voltage (CH A/B) = VPP Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 2 
DRAM Termination = DDRVtt = Vref = DRAM voltage/2

*F11 section - using Favorites that we added after the Ryzen DRAM Calculator section*


Spoiler














* Favorites -> set VDDP voltage [in mV]*
* Favorites -> set VDDG voltage [in mV]*


Spoiler



















Alternative method is under settings -> AMD Overclocking


















* Manually have to set both FCLK and MCLK if over 1800 MHz else default AUTO setting should be in synchronous mode [1:1]*
- FCLK and MCLK should be the same else a rather large latency penalty applies

*Set DDR and Infinity Fabric Frequency/Timings*


Spoiler





















* Favorites ->DRAM Timing Configuration *
- set memory clock speed (MCLK)

* Favorites ->Infinity Fabric Frequency and Divider*
- set Infinity Fabric Frequency (FCLK)

*check PC Health before saving BIOS *


Spoiler














Handy Tips and Tricks by 1usmus


Spoiler





 Do not use voltages that are too high for SOC and DRAM. The calculator will tell you which range of values you should try for a stable result.
 Jitter occurs when riding or falling edges occur at times that differ from the ideal time. Some edges occur early, some occur late. In a digital circuit, all signals are transmitted in reference to clock signals. The deviation of the digital signal as a result of reflections, intersymbol interference, crosstalk, PVT (process-voltage-temperature) variations, and other factors amounts to jitter. Some jitter is simply random.
 Always use extra cooling for RAM. Lower voltages also mean less heat. By reducing the heat, you reduce the thermal radiation and decay, which makes your system more stable.
 A change to procODT or RTT is required when the system does not POST, has a huge number of errors, or a BSOD occurs.
 Single and rare errors can be fixed by manually changing the following timings: (1) tFAW (tRRDS *4 <= best value <= tRRDS *6), (2) increasing tRRDS by 1 or 2, or (3) changing tRTP (from 1/2 * tWR to 12).
 Single and rare errors can be fixed by changing tRDWR (from 6 to 9) and tWRRD (from 1 to 4). Note that timings must be configured in pairs. Example: tRDWR 6 and tWRRD 2, tRDWR 6 and tWRRD 3, tRDWR 6 and tWRRD 4, tRDWR 7 and tWRRD 1, and so on.
 Single and rare errors can be fixed by changing tRFC. The calculator suggests several options for tRFC. Also, do not forget that tRC is a multiple of tRFC. For example, tRC = 44 -> tRFC 6 (or 8) * 44; tRFC 2/4 does not need to be configured for Ryzen.
 Enabling Geardown can improve system stability.
 VDDP can improve the stability of the system. The recommended range is 855 mV to 950 mV. Try increasing it in steps of 10-15 mV.
 Disabling spread-spectrum can improve the stability of the system.
 The source of errors can also be Windows, which is not necessarily a problem with overclocking.
 Increasing tRCDRD and tRP by 1 can improve stability and reduce memory voltage requirements.
 RTT_NOM disabled will sometimes have better stability.
 Increased resistance for RTT_PARK or procODT can improve stability.
 Do not forget to follow the rule tRC = tRAS + tRP.
 CLDO_VDDP. Best values: default (850 mV), 950 mV, 945 mV, 940 mV, 915 mV, 905 mV, 895 mV, 865 mV, and 840 mV.
 Even values for tWRWR SCL and tRDRD SCL can improve system stability. For example 4-4 or 6-6.
 Excessive overclocking of the processor can negatively affect the stability of the RAM.
 CAD_BUS 24 30 24 24 can be useful for configurations with two modules, and 24-20-24-24 for configurations that consist of four modules.
 Look out for motherboard BIOS updates that include updates to AGESA as newer versions improve memory-tuning capabilities.
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/8.html


----------



## Heuchler

[CPU overclocking section]

*Board Limit *









--- PPT : Package Power Tracking (Total Socket Power limit)
--- EDC : Electrical Design Current - Peak , "Indicates the maximum current the voltage rail can demand for a short, thermally insignificant time" - αC
--- TDC : Thermal Design Current - Sustained, Thermally limited VRM current


Group A (95W TDP): 128W PPT, 80A TDC, 125A EDC
Group B (65W TDP): 88W PPT, 60A TDC, 90A EDC
Group G (105W TDP): 142W PPT, 95A TDC, 140A EDC
Group H (45W TDP): 61W PPT, 45A TDC, 65A EDC 












Thermal Design Current (TDC) is presented for the CPU and SOC power domains, respectively, expressed as a % of motherboard capacity. This can best be understood as sustained amperage vs. motherboard capacity for a thermally significant workload.

Electrical Design Current (EDC) is presented for the CPU and SOC power domains, expressed as a % of motherboard capacity. This can best be understood as the peak amperage for a short period of time.


Strictly technical: Matisse (Not really) by The Stilt
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html




The Stilt said:


> *The overclocking capabilities*
> 
> Essentially, if we're talking about the higher-end SKUs, there is basically none.
> Based on my experience, the best case of scenario on 6C CCDs (3600, 3600X and 3900X) is around 4.25GHz, at relatively safe voltage levels.
> In case of 3900X, given that you can cool the chip with two of those 6C CCDs. SKUs with 8C CCDs (3700X, 3800X and 3950X) the best case is around 4.15GHz. The 3950X is expected to be thermally limited, as a whole.
> The biggest limit is the intensity (heat per area), secondly the voltage you can safely feed to the silicon. For example, the 9900K which has a reputation of being an inferno, has theoretical intensity of ~1.15W/mm² when operating at 5.0GHz (200W @ 174mm²).
> Meanwhile Matisse can easily reach intensity of > 1.5W/mm² (120W+ @ 74mm²). The second issue is, that beyond ~3.8GHz the V/F curve becomes extremely steep. According to FIT, the safe voltage levels for the silicon are around 1.325V in high-current loads
> and up to 1.47V in low-current loads (i.e ST), depending on the silicon characteristics. Because the stock boost operation is already limited by the silicon voltage reliability, the only way to eke out every last bit of all-core performance is using OC-Mode. Like on previous Ryzen generations, entering OC-Mode also means that you will loose the turbo boost (all cores operate at same frequency). On the higher-end SKUs, the single threaded performance penalty will be massive from doing so. For example on 3900X, you'd be trading additional ~100MHz all-core frequency to a loss of up to 450MHz in ST frequency by doing so. Personally, I advice against overclocking the higher-end SKUs at all, and instead increasing the power limits and trying your luck with the "Auto OC" feature (which most likely isn't beneficial).
> 
> The V/F testing was done using full resource utilization (FRU), meaning the stability was tested using 256-bit workloads.
> Unlike Intel designs, Matisse does not feature an offset for 256-bit workloads. This means that to ensure the stability of the CPU cores in every scenario, they must be tested using this kind of a workload.
> On Matisse, the delta in power consumption between the scalar and 256-bit vector instructions is massive, as expected (37%). That being said, there seems to be other design related factors limiting the maximum achievable frequency.
> Despite significantly lower power consumption and therefore also lower temperatures, stability even in pure scalar workloads could not be achieved at much higher frequencies, compare to FRU scenario.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Performance per Watt*
> 
> As expected, Matisse provides significantly higher performance per watt than its competition, thanks to its leading edge 7nm manufacturing process. Some of you might notice that Matisse's power efficiency seems to peak at 3.5GHz, despite the fact that semiconductors do not behave like that. The reason behind this was revealed by Vmin testing, which clearly illustrated that Matisse lacks fused V/F (voltage-frequency) curve below 3.4GHz. This means that below 3.4GHz frequencies the voltage is always at the same level, it is at 3.4GHz. The stock (fused) V/F curve appears to be extremely well optimized as well, leaving only the temperature factor on the table.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Matisse Boosting Algorithmt*
> 
> 
> Setting the thermal limits below stock (95°C) make no difference, since the boost algorithm already uses lower limits.
> 
> The original limits for Ryzen 3000 SKUs were:
> 
> - 3600 = 4100MHz (80-95°C) / 4200MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3600X = 4200MHz (80-95°C) / 4400MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3700X = 4200MHz (80-95°C) / 4400MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3800X = 4300MHz (80-95°C) / 4550MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3900X = 4400MHz (80-95°C) / 4650MHz (< 80°C)
> 
> Since then, it appears that the HighTemperature limit has been reduced further to 75°C (from 80°C).
> New SMUs also have introduced "MiddleTemperature" limit, but that gets disabled when PBO is enabled.
> 
> HWInfo is also able to display these limits (fused values).
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28085580-post549.html



*Thermal Paste*

*Rpaste = (thickness / surface) * (1 / thermal conductivity) *
Rpaste = (0.00004 m / 0.00140625 m²) * (1 / 12.5 W/m*K) = 0.002275 K/W

https://www.igorslab.media/en/the-m...able-mass-product-we-recalculate-mercilessly/

Watercooling - https://www.igorslab.media/waermeleitpasten-chart/2/
Aircooling - https://www.igorslab.media/waermeleitpasten-chart/3/
Viscosity - https://www.igorslab.media/waermeleitpasten-chart/6/


Gigabyte X570 Overclocker Guide 
https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/multimedia/2/file/548/988.pdf


----------



## Heuchler

[Memory OC Results - 1xCCD]










AIDA64 Memory || Read || Write || Copy || Latency
3400 @14-18-19-28 || 50,403 || 27,195 || 47,015 || 70.5ns
3533 @14-18-19-28 || 50,999 || 28,260 || 49,207 || 68.4 ns
3600 @20-20-20-40 || 50,548 || 28,790 || 48,456 || 71.7 ns
3600 @16-19-20-36 || 50,980 || 28,791 || 49,476 || 68.3 ns
3733 mismatch || 49,125 || 28,792 || 49,742 || 80.6 ns
3733 @16-21-21-36 || 52,519 || 29,858 || 51,666 || 67.4 ns
3733 @16-20-20-36 || 52,931 || 29,861 || 51,356 || 66.8 ns 
3800 @16-21-21-36 || 53,917 || 29,864 || 51,699 || 65.8 ns
3800 @16-20-20-36 || 54,694 || 30,396 || 52,426 || 65.0 ns 








*G.Skill F4-3600C19-8GSXKB (CJR) DDR4 3800 16-20-20-36 AIDA64 Results*


Spoiler



AIDA64 Read









AIDA64 Write









AIDA64 Copy









AIDA64 Latency


















*G.Skill F4-3600C19-8GSXKB (CJR) DDR4 3400 14-18-19-42 AIDA64 Results*


Spoiler



AIDA64 Read









AIDA64 Write









AIDA64 Copy









AIDA64 Latency












Please send The Stilt and 1usmus a thank you for all their hard work.



Hardwareluxx - Ryzen 3000 meets Samsung, Micron and Hynix
https://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.p...zen-3000-trifft-samsung-micron-und-hynix.html

Computer Base - Ryzen 3000 Memory Test
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08...adow-of-the-tomb-raider-720p-higher-is-better

Lab501 Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling - Part I
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipseturi/amd-ryzen-3000-part-iv-ddr4-scaling-english-version

Lab501 Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling - Part II - Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR [including 2x 8GB and 4x 8GB and 2 x 16GB]
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipse...-vs-micron-e-die-vs-hynix-cjr-english-version

Lab501 Micron E-die on X570 - DDR4 4800 21-25-21-44 2T 1:2 & DDR4 3800 16-20-16-32 1T 1:1
https://lab501.ro/memorii-stocare/r...-cl15-2-x-8gb-micron-e-die-pe-platforma-amd/4

Lab501 Hynix CJR on X570 - DDR4 4400 19-23-23-42 1:2 - DDR4 3800 16-21-20-36 1T 1:1
https://lab501.ro/memorii-stocare/r...-3200-cl16-2x8gb-hynix-cjr-pe-platforma-amd/5

Puget Systems - Does RAM speed affect video editing performance?
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Does-RAM-speed-affect-video-editing-performance-1528/

TechSpot - 3rd Gen Ryzen - Memory Scaling
https://www.techspot.com/review/1891-ryzen-memory-performance-scaling/

TechSpot - Zen 2 Memory Performance Scaling with Ryzen 9 3900X
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-zen-2-memory-performance-scaling-benchmark/2.html

Phoronix - Ryzen 9 3900X Linux Memory Scaling Performance
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd-3900x-ram&num=1

Crosair Ryzen 3000 Memory Overclocking Guide on X570 Master
https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia...ckingGuide.pdf

Overclocking system memory isn’t an exact science, and there may be times where some values may need to be adjusted, but with the information provided here, you should be able to get your system memory performing at its best in no time. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
Memory Controller Limitations: While AMD’s Ryzen 3000 platform is beastly and supports extremely high memory speeds, the memory controller does still have limitations, and those limitations become noticeable when populating all four DIMM slots with either single or dual rank memory.

• A memory’s “rank” is determined by how many sets of memory chips are present that are read/written from/to; ultimately, the higher the rank, the longer the read/write process takes
o Single-rank only has one set of memory chips.
o Dual-rank has two sets of memory chips, but only one may be accessed at a time.

•Table of potentially achievable speeds for various RAM configurations:


Configuration || Max Safe Speed || OC Speed (Up to)
2 x 1 Rank || 3600MHz || 4400MHz
2 x 2 Rank || 3600MHz || 4000MHz
4 x 1 Rank || 3600MHz || 4000MHz
4 x 2 Rank || 2933MHz || 3600MHz

Disclaimer: The figures listed here represent observed speeds in our own testing; variations in system specifications or environment may reduce overall performance


----------



## Heuchler

*TROUBLESHOOTING*
odd behavior try Reseating the CPU and MEMORY

Using slot A2/B2 (from CPU)








*FAQ*


GBT-MatthewH said:


> Q: What is "High frequency support" under XMP?
> A: This is a quick way to adjust Infinity Fabric speed manually.
> 
> Level 1 = 1600 IF
> Level 2 = 1700 IF
> Level 3 = 1800 IF
> To go above 1800 IF set the speed manually, do not use these presets.
> 
> Q: XMP doesn't work!
> A: Make sure you are:
> 
> Using slot A2/B2 - From CPU skip a slot, RAM, skip a slot, RAM. *I cannot emphasize this enough. If you are helping someone T/S a problem this should be your first question. *
> You are using the latest BIOS.
> For debugging RAM please keep everything else default.
> If the above don't help post your RAM kit and any steps you have tried to fix the problem.
> 
> Q: My RAM voltage goes to 1.2V when setting a CPU multiplier.
> A: Your OC is unstable. Try raising Vcore.
> 
> *Reported Issues Status*
> 
> 
> 
> Issue | | Status
> Fans go to 100% after sleep || Should be fixed in next BIOS
> WHEA errors || Should be fixed in next BIOS
> BIOS Resets after PSU is unplugged or switched off || Fixed in latest BETA BIOS 8/2
> Disabling CSM causes BIOS to become slow||Reproducible / Working on a fix
> SOC too low after sleep||Fixed 7/31
> High idle voltage with memory over 3600 ||Fixed 7/31
> * I dont see my BIOS on the webpage!!!*
> 
> We have tons of servers worldwide. If you don't see a file, or get access denied, it means the file hasn't propagated there yet. You need to go to the global page...
> 
> 
> 
> Here is an example of the US page: || gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Here is an example of the global page: ||gigabyte.com/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/
> Notice the only difference is the "/US". Simply remove that. For EU remove "/EU", etc... If you get the access denied message try the ASIA server. *Its the same file, just a different mirror!*
> 
> *How to use Q-Flash Plus without a CPU:*





Spoiler














Known quirks, not necessarily board specific




> Help my NVMe won’t show up
> 
> Settings > Miscellaneous > PCIe slot config then pick PCIe Gen3. This can also help if you have a riser card or extension cable (not recommended).
> 
> In general I recommend this if you have a Samsung NVMe. I’ve got some 960 Pros and 970 Evos/Pros I’ve been rotating through various motherboards and… yeah… Samsung is a bit weird. Set it for PCIE3 as it seems to struggle with auto detection in some scenarios.


Level 1 Tech - Aorus Master x570 Perfect UEFI Settings
https://forum.level1techs.com/t/aorus-master-x570-perfect-uefi-settings/145081

NVMe Gen 4.0 RAID 0 [MD on Linux, StoreMI on Win]


Spoiler





















*Reviews*
https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9...us-master-amd-motherboard-review/index10.html
https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/gigabyte_x570_aorus_master_review/23
https://bit-tech.net/reviews/tech/motherboards/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-review/9/
https://level1techs.com/video/gigabyte-x570-aorus-master-review


- upcoming fanless chipset mod

[place holder]


*unboxed*


Spoiler


----------



## AlphaC

Linux support is on point:








https://forum.level1techs.com/t/aorus-master-x570-perfect-uefi-settings/145081


----------



## Delta9k

OK I am slooooww.

I don't get this 
Tweaker -> System Memory Multiplier [auto = 21.33 = DDR4 2133]
set 36.00 for DDR4 3600 *or make System Memory Multiplier the same as CPU Clock Ratio* 

So are you saying that if my 3800x is stock at x39 I'd set my mem multipler to 39 as well ? - I've just been setting to what ever I want my mem to be? for example 38 for 3800.
I am not questioning you I just need to understand what I am not. 

And thanks for what you did here - NICE!


----------



## Heuchler

Ryzen Master Memory Overclocking - updated August 2019








Enter Primary Memory Timing provided by the DIMM maker. Leave the rest on AUTO in BIOS. Could be useful if XMP profile doesn't work correctly.

Ryzen Master Core Speed indicators








Ryzen Master System Restart








FOR EXTREME AND EXPERT USE ONLY
Disabling PROHOT causes the processor to ignore the temperature of the board’s voltage regulators and assumes the user is monitoring and cooling the regulators separately, typically for extreme overclocking record-setting only.

Precision Boost Overdrive [PBO] allows the processor to automatically use the power design margin reported by the motherboard above warrantied CPU limits, potentially increasing maximum and average core speed.
•This feature works best with a premium overclocking motherboard, a premium cooler, and a cool ambient environment.
•With the AMD 3000-Series CPUs, the user can return to Default without a system restart.

Auto Overclocking [AOC] allows the processor to automatically manage to a boost frequency higher than the stock value while remaining under automatic control.
•This feature works best with a premium overclocking motherboard, a premium cooler, and a cool ambient environment.
•This feature requires a system restart initiated by Ryzen Master on Apply.


MANUAL OVERCLOCKING with 3000-SERIES CPU
•Manual overclocking allows the user to experiment with higher clock speeds outside of the processor’s automatic management.
•Frequency can be set at the core, CCX, CCD or all-cores level.
•New: With the AMD 3000-Series CPUs, the user can return to the PBO or Default modes under automation control without a system restart.




Spoiler






Delta9k said:


> OK I am slooooww.
> 
> I don't get this
> Tweaker -> System Memory Multiplier [auto = 21.33 = DDR4 2133]
> set 36.00 for DDR4 3600 *or make System Memory Multiplier the same as CPU Clock Ratio*
> 
> So are you saying that if my 3800x is stock at x39 I'd set my mem multipler to 39 as well ? - I've just been setting to what ever I want my mem to be? for example 38 for 3800.
> I am not questioning you I just need to understand what I am not.
> 
> And thanks for what you did here - NICE!



Without using XMP the memory multiplier would default to 21.33 [DDR4-2133]. Just have to set it. MCLK (Memory frequency clock should override it).

Auto setting in my overclocking passed have caused issues. Sometimes very hard to pinpoint when troubleshooting and other times massive overvolting. So I avoid them if I can.






I might have re-created the issue that some people are having after reading your question. I lowered my Memory speed to 3400C14 and tried a higher CPU Clock Ratio [42.00 Multiplier] with PBO. It didn't change PBO behavior for me. Not a great clocking chip. Silicon Lottery.

I tried Ryzen Master overclocking next. Resulting in a Windows hardlock. And failure to POST afterwards. F5i in single BIOS mode. To this point I only experienced fail posting due to too low voltages for DRAM, VDDP or SoC 

And the after 4 failed boot attempts the board would POST with a Clear Cmos Information - BIOS been reset message.

Only way to get the system running again was physically switching to the backup BIOS. Only way to get a successful POST is with default settings. Entering the BIOS and loading XMP profile or any previously saved Profile resulted in having to Cold Boot and wait for the 4 failed boot cycles to Clear Cmos.










SoC and/or DRAM might not sticking in BIOS










Workaround for me is booting into Windows on stock settings (do not enter BIOS after Clear Cmos) then change everything everything using Ryzen Master.

















Update: looks like Ryzen Master changed VDDP & VDDG under XFR Enhancement. Which overwrote the values I set in AMD Overclocking under VDDP/VDDG Voltage Control










Fixed


----------



## Delta9k

Heuchler said:


> Without using XMP the memory multiplier would default to 21.33 [DDR4-2133]. Just have to set it. MCLK (Memory frequency clock should override it).


I get setting the mem multiplier without XMP enabled you have to or defaults to 2133. It is why match it to CPU Multiplier I I'm tripping on. I do get setting mem multiplier to match your CPU if its multi is 36 and you want rams to be 3600 - so set it to match the CPU, 36 makes sense. But setting it to match CPU in a case where your CPU multiplier is say 39 for say a 3800x cpu but you want your rams to run 3800 - did not make sense to me. If I set the mem multi to 39 to match my CPU multi my rams be trying 3900. 

I must be pedantic trippen over wording, Thanks for response. 

I'm doing alright on the rams. I've even been able to bring down the Dram volts a bit and tighten timings a lil further since that snapshot - [email protected] with IF 1900 is doing its thing with 63-65ns latency.


----------



## Nighthog

Just a hint to users of Ryzen Master.

That software OVERWRITES settings inside the CPU/AGESA section of BIOS. So settings set in Ryzen Master can at times not be reset with clear-cmos so be careful! I've seen other users needed to basically Q-flash their BIOS and have Ryzen Master completely nuked to get control back to BIOS. 
Ryzen Master would otherwise keep "taking over" control and set values.


----------



## Heuchler

Removed the setting CPU Multiplier part. I did have a BIOS corruption when I started messing with it and Ryzen Master last night. But it was fine on Auto, 36.00 and 42.00 only till I started messing with Ryzen Master did I have a issue.

Nice collection of Samsung B-die DIMMs and SSDs. 3800X with 32GB @3800 nice as well. I originally was thinking 3700X with my X370 but with 3733 (3700 would have been nicer but only in a single aspect).


Edit: miss my Samsung NMVe drive as it had no issue with PCIe @103 MHz for years. Might have to use to in this build.


----------



## Heuchler

Nighthog said:


> Just a hint to users of Ryzen Master.
> 
> That software OVERWRITES settings inside the CPU/AGESA section of BIOS. So settings set in Ryzen Master can at times not be reset with clear-cmos so be careful! I've seen other users needed to basically Q-flash their BIOS and have Ryzen Master completely nuked to get control back to BIOS.
> Ryzen Master would otherwise keep "taking over" control and set values.


Suspected as much. Figured swapping the CPU with a different model ID string could clear the flag. Non-volatile register inside the Processor also came to mind.


----------



## Delta9k

*Mem OC Results*

3800x | x570 Master | DDR4 3800 cl16 w/IF 1900


----------



## Labuka

Delta9k said:


> 3800x | x570 Master | DDR4 3800 cl16 w/IF 1900


but, is it cold boot stable? :S


----------



## Delta9k

Labuka said:


> but, is it cold boot stable? :S


Indeed it is.


----------



## Heuchler

[Puget Systems] Does RAM speed affect video editing performance?
https://www.pugetsystems.com/labs/articles/Does-RAM-speed-affect-video-editing-performance-1528/


----------



## Heuchler

[Tech Spot] 3rd-Gen Ryzen - Memory Scaling
https://www.techspot.com/review/1891-ryzen-memory-performance-scaling/



Spoiler



Assassin’s Creed Odyssey @1080p Medium








Far Cry New Dawn @1080p Normal








R6 Siege @1080p High








World War Z @1080p Medium











Hardware Unboxed video: 





Sub-timing tuning helps a lot on Ryzen 3000 vs XMP profile.
DDR4 3000 tuned ties or beats DDR4 3600 CL16 using XMP profile.

Ultra graphic preset isn't as relevant as Medium when looking at performance bottleneck.


----------



## drmrlordx

@Heuchler

Thanks for creating this thread.

I've had difficulty overclocking RAM thanks to how annoying it is to change certain settings in the UEFI. In particular, VDDP and VDDG voltages. Changing vSoC voltage under the Settings menu is also a headache. I can change any of them using Ryzen Master, but I can't tweak them directly in the UEFI under Settings -> AMD Overclocking. 

I have other problems, but that is my main one.


----------



## bigblueshock

Hi Guys. Just put my rig together on Thursday and finally had some time to play around. The benchmarks in the picture are from a 3900x on the X570 Master

My first attempt at overclocking *JUST* the RAM. Everything else is BIOS Defaults. I performed three different tests. 

1) BIOS Stock Default (2133)
2) **XMP for my Memory 15-15-15-35 3600 (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)
3) 1usmus "FAST V1" settings for 3600. (This would be labeled the "3600 C14 FAST" results) 2 Hours Memtest Stable from DRAM Calc Program

**Doesn't seem like XMP pulled the right timings, it seemed to have pulled 16-15-15-35 CR1 judging from the middle picture, no idea but I left it alone)

Picture attached. Sorry I'm not a picture editor, best I can do copying and pasting lol.

Edit: Is there a reason the "CPU Clock" goes down to 4300 MHz when overclocking RAM? Or is that just a reading glitch in Aida? It seems to be 4625 MHz when everything's stock.


----------



## Apache14

bigblueshock said:


> Hi Guys. Just put my rig together on Thursday and finally had some time to play around. The benchmarks in the picture are from a 3900x on the X570 Master
> 
> My first attempt at overclocking *JUST* the RAM. Everything else is BIOS Defaults. I performed three different tests.
> 
> 1) BIOS Stock Default (2133)
> 2) **XMP for my Memory 15-15-15-35 3600 (F4-3600C15D-16GTZ)
> 3) 1usmus "FAST V1" settings for 3600. (This would be labeled the "3600 C14 FAST" results) 2 Hours Memtest Stable from DRAM Calc Program
> 
> **Doesn't seem like XMP pulled the right timings, it seemed to have pulled 16-15-15-35 CR1 judging from the middle picture, no idea but I left it alone)
> 
> Picture attached. Sorry I'm not a picture editor, best I can do copying and pasting lol.
> 
> Edit: Is there a reason the "CPU Clock" goes down to 4300 MHz when overclocking RAM? Or is that just a reading glitch in Aida? It seems to be 4625 MHz when everything's stock.



Try drop your ram to 3400mhz, I have seen reports of poor boost behavior with 3600mhz or above.


----------



## bigblueshock

Apache14 said:


> Try drop your ram to 3400mhz, I have seen reports of poor boost behavior with 3600mhz or above.


Thanks for the tip. Just tried that. On the AIDA cache benchmark it's showing 4.5 or so now instead of 4.3, but clocks haven't changed when running cinebench single thread. I suppose It's just a "reading" glitch at this point. When the program reads the current clock rate, it could be anything at the given time.


----------



## Heuchler

drmrlordx said:


> @Heuchler
> 
> Thanks for creating this thread.
> 
> I've had difficulty overclocking RAM thanks to how annoying it is to change certain settings in the UEFI. In particular, VDDP and VDDG voltages. Changing vSoC voltage under the Settings menu is also a headache. I can change any of them using Ryzen Master, but I can't tweak them directly in the UEFI under Settings -> AMD Overclocking.
> 
> I have other problems, but that is my main one.


This is the first UEFI implementation that I find way more enjoyable than legacy BIOS. First thing in the Memory Overclocking section I show what settings I add to my Favorites menu [F11]

settings -> AMD Overclocking

DDR and Infinity Fabric 
VDDP Voltage
VDDG Voltage
Precision Boost Overdrive (PBO)

using <Insert key> on the keyboard I add the above. Really makes navigating the BIOS so much faster even tho it already feels way responsive than than any other GUI BIOS I ever used. I think it is the fast BIOS that I ever used.

PBO shortcut doesn't work on the latest BIOS [F5l]. After updating BIOS all settings including favorites get reset (good thing as it helps avoid wrong values being input). You can save settings to Drive but can only load them with the same BIOS version.
For my CPU PBO overclocking didn't do very much but I only have the one to test. So, it might do well on somebody else's system. Also, had strange bug with PBO and Ryzen Master.

Without PBO my CPU does not spike to 1.45v at idle. But rather stays at the max voltage I set in BIOS [1.293v]. The constant spin up of my fans and temp spikes at idle are a little annoying to me. But I have a none-X Ryzen 3000 processor [3600X].
I plan on picking up either a Ryzen 9 3900X or 3950X later on. 4200 MHz is my CPUs XFR [3.6 to 4.2GHz]. With PBO I get +50MHz on three cores and +25MHz on two cores over my standard 4.2GHz. Not a great clocking CPU.

I'm still testing LLC settings. The Master's VRM is over-build so AUTO setting seems fine.


----------



## drmrlordx

@Heuchler

Even if I add those settings to Favorites, they're still "stuck". I can't adjust the settings at all, no matter what I do. Ryzen Master can do it, no problem.

I can adjust Infinity Fabric and DDR speeds in any menu, no problem. Also, vSoC is stuck. I have to adjust that with Ryzen Master as well.


----------



## Nighthog

drmrlordx said:


> @Heuchler
> 
> Even if I add those settings to Favorites, they're still "stuck". I can't adjust the settings at all, no matter what I do. Ryzen Master can do it, no problem.
> 
> I can adjust Infinity Fabric and DDR speeds in any menu, no problem. Also, vSoC is stuck. I have to adjust that with Ryzen Master as well.


Basically Ryzen Master has hijacked control for you. I think I warned about that before.


----------



## bigblueshock

Nighthog said:


> Basically Ryzen Master has hijacked control for you. I think I warned about that before.


In this case, you must Q-Flash to re-write the whole BIOS, correct? (considering a load optimized default will not do this)


----------



## Nighthog

bigblueshock said:


> In this case, you must Q-Flash to re-write the whole BIOS, correct? (considering a load optimized default will not do this)


You must somehow remove Ryzen Master first preferably unless you want it to get control again the moment you load Windows again. I've seen people unable to remove it successfully without struggle. 

Either everything isn't removed, the uninstaller doesn't work. Settings are still enforced with it removed... etc. A headache.


----------



## bigblueshock

Nighthog said:


> You must somehow remove Ryzen Master first preferably unless you want it to get control again the moment you load Windows again. I've seen people unable to remove it successfully without struggle.
> 
> Either everything isn't removed, the uninstaller doesn't work. Settings are still enforced with it removed... etc. A headache.


That's indeed annoying. Maybe remove Chipset Drivers as well as Ryzen Master > Q-Flash a fresh BIOS > Reinstall Chipset Drivers then Ryzen Master?

I was brought up in the days of never adjusting any BIOS settings within Windows, but I understand where people are coming from since Ryzen Master is on a whole new level. AMD should have left the "In Windows" tuning/BIOS adjustments to the motherboard manufacturers.


----------



## Heuchler

I think Nighthog is 100% correct about Ryzen Master and how it hijacks the BIOS (overrides settings). Maybe using DDU in Windows Safe mode to remove Ryzen Master and installing a fresh copy Ryzen Master would work. Lucky for me, I had two profiles saved in Ryzen Master and after booting into Windows after the 5-failed boot cycle (Clear Cmos Information but without going into the BIOS to see error message). Then loading a Profile in Ryzen Master and applying fixed it for me. I did QFlash+ later on just to see how it works. 

Seems like Ryzen Master has access to settings that aren't accessible to us in BIOS. Maybe not even to the motherboard makers. A per core adjustable setting in BIOS would be great.

For my CPU XFR and PO work great. Just PBO isn't worth it and that could be due to poorer silicon.


Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) V18.0.1.5
https://www.wagnardsoft.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1788


alternatively there is AMD's own utility but it removes AMD GPU drivers as well - AMD Cleanup Utility 
https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601


or Manually searching Windows Registry using regedit.exe

CTRL+F to search "ryzen", and delete any keys that related to "ryzen master" or "ryzenmaster" 
***careful not to delete "ryzen processor" ***

press F3 to search for next place.


----------



## drmrlordx

Nighthog said:


> Basically Ryzen Master has hijacked control for you. I think I warned about that before.


That's really weird. So if i Q-flash my UEFI after uninstalling Ryzen Master, can I reinstall Ryzen Master and retain control of my UEFI so long as I never adjust memory settings via Ryzen Master in the future?


----------



## OverCloke

Hi,

First of all, sorry about my english, i will try to explain as best i can.

Recently i change my eight years old build for a Ryzen new one.

This is my new build:

Ryzen 3700x

Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master

Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 3200 32GB 2x16GB CL16

Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition

Samsung 970 Evo NVME 1 TB

Thermaltake P3 Snow Edition

One friend and my update us hardware at same time with a very similar build, same processor and Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro instead Aorus Master , Deepcool 240 mm AIO instead Thermaltake, and Coolermaster H500 instead Thermaltake P3. My friend is using an standard thermal grease and im using conductonaut.

First thing i see strange is that with same PBO configuration ( Autooverclocking + 200 Mhz + Motherboard limits ) is that Prime95 Small FFTs L1/L2/L3 max temps of my friend are about 72º and me around 90º, and, my friend have 4150 Mhz all cores and me about 4020 Mhz all cores.

Investigating i see that PPT, TDC and EDC of my friend and mine are not equal. This is calculating the percentages of Ryzen Master at full with Prime95:

Friend:

PPT - 108W

TDC - 61A

EDC - 105A

Mine:

PPT - 132W

TDC - 91A

EDC - 108A

Around 30W and 30A more me than my friend, but same CPU voltage.

If i configure bios with default settings ( without PBO ) i have around 60º at full Prime95 but 3,7 Ghz. My friend have same temp but around 4 Ghz, the difference is my motherboard sets my CPU with 1,14 Vcore and his motherboard sets his processor with 1,23 Vcore.

I try to configure PBO limits with my friend´s data Prime95 full max PPT,TDC and EDC, and the result is i have 3,8 Ghz with 1,16 Vcore ( my friend 1,37V and 4,15 Ghz ).

As well i try to force my motherboard withs my friend limits and my friend vcore, but my motherboard ignore my vcore.

Some screenshots:

https://i.redd.it/kc8m2vq4e7g31.png - Me with default PPT/TDC and EDC limits

https://i.redd.it/hjuq2h46e7g31.png - My friend with default PPT/TDC and EDC limits

https://i.redd.it/f6vvd2w7e7g31.jpg - Me with my friends limits

https://i.redd.it/ge57dte9e7g31.png - My friend without limits

https://i.redd.it/y4p4mdwbe7g31.png - Me without limits

Anyone knows thats the problem?

I need to say i try two differents 3700x with SAME result.

Im thinking about airflow problem or AIO problem, but i thinks its OK. Room temp are very similar. I try to put a fan over CPU waterblock but i get same temps. As well i try to simulate airflow with a big room fan put in front my pc and temps and behavior are equal.

AIO has been dismounted, checked and mount again and its ok.

Both motherbards have last BIOS update and chipset drivers.

Thanks for any idea and, please, if you dont understand something, ask me.

Regards.


----------



## Spectre73

*Regarding UEFI updates*

So, with probably new UEFI versions coming over the next few months, how is everybody transfering the old settings? Profiles won't work and would probably be even a bad idea.

So is everybody writing them down and reenter them manually? Isn't there a better way?


----------



## Heuchler

Matisse binning from Silicon Lottery
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/matisse


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.05GHz 1.237V 100%
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.10GHz 1.250V top 74%
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.15GHz 1.262V top 21%

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4.20GHz 1.275V 100%
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4.25GHz 1.287V top 53%
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4.30GHz 1.300V top 20%

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.00GHz 1.200V 100%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.05GHz 1.212V top 87%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.10GHz 1.225V top 68%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.15GHz 1.237V top 35%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.20GHz 1.250V top 6%


Silicone quality can be a big factor. Cooling differences could also magnify the differences in chip.
I'm not familiar with the Thermaltake 360 TT Premium Edition but I assume that it is a Asetek bunit ased upon the mounting system. If they use the same pump in all their products it could be an issue.

Water block contact with the Processor could be more important than quality of Thermal Paste. As Matisse has very small chiplets and off center of the CPU package 

The differences in PPT, TDC and EDC is note worthy. If you and your friend could swap CPUs and see if clock and voltage behavior changes. But that might not be feasible. 

From my limited testing, of one CPU, Precision Boost Overdrive [PBO] isn't worth the hassle. The up to 200 MHz doesn't seem like current Matisse processors can take advantage of.



Ryzen Master does some strange things with PBO. I would just disable PBO in BIOS. Revisit it later when new BIOS, Chipset or Ryzen Master become available. 

Or it could be the case that all premium dies are going into EPYC ROME processors and we will see better silicon as manufacturing process matures.


With your MASTER board you can switch BIOS and see how your processors behaves with PBO off. I recommend putting your board into single BIOS mode via switch on motherboard. Better from a security point-of-view and also gives you more control as an overclocker.

You can select with BIOS you are using or update. 

You can try rotating your waterblock 90° (either direction) to see if it helps. Also, gives you a chance to reapply the Thermal Paste. 






OverCloke said:


> One friend and my update us hardware at same time with a very similar build, same processor and Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro instead Aorus Master , Deepcool 240 mm AIO instead Thermaltake, and Coolermaster H500 instead Thermaltake P3. My friend is using an standard thermal grease and im using conductonaut.
> 
> First thing i see strange is that with same PBO configuration ( Autooverclocking + 200 Mhz + Motherboard limits ) is that Prime95 Small FFTs L1/L2/L3 max temps of my friend are about 72º and me around 90º, and, my friend have 4150 Mhz all cores and me about 4020 Mhz all cores.
> 
> Investigating i see that PPT, TDC and EDC of my friend and mine are not equal. This is calculating the percentages of Ryzen Master at full with Prime95:
> 
> Friend:
> PPT: 108W, TDC: 61A, EDC: 105A
> 
> Mine:
> PPT: 132W, TDC: 91A, EDC: 108A
> 
> Around 30W and 30A more me than my friend, but same CPU voltage.
> 
> If i configure bios with default settings ( without PBO ) i have around 60º at full Prime95 but 3,7 Ghz. My friend have same temp but around 4 Ghz, the difference is my motherboard sets my CPU with 1,14 Vcore and his motherboard sets his processor with 1,23 Vcore.
> 
> I try to configure PBO limits with my friend´s data Prime95 full max PPT,TDC and EDC, and the result is i have 3,8 Ghz with 1,16 Vcore ( my friend 1,37V and 4,15 Ghz ).
> 
> As well i try to force my motherboard withs my friend limits and my friend vcore, but my motherboard ignore my vcore.


----------



## Yuke

Heuchler said:


> I think Nighthog is 100% correct about Ryzen Master and how it hijacks the BIOS (overrides settings). Maybe using DDU in Windows Safe mode to remove Ryzen Master and installing a fresh copy Ryzen Master would work. Lucky for me, I had two profiles saved in Ryzen Master and after booting into Windows after the 5-failed boot cycle (Clear Cmos Information but without going into the BIOS to see error message). Then loading a Profile in Ryzen Master and applying fixed it for me. I did QFlash+ later on just to see how it works.
> 
> Seems like Ryzen Master has access to settings that aren't accessible to us in BIOS. Maybe not even to the motherboard makers. A per core adjustable setting in BIOS would be great.
> 
> For my CPU XFR and PO work great. Just PBO isn't worth it and that could be due to poorer silicon.
> 
> 
> Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) V18.0.1.5
> https://www.wagnardsoft.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=1788
> 
> 
> alternatively there is AMD's own utility but it removes AMD GPU drivers as well - AMD Cleanup Utility
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/faq/gpu-601
> 
> 
> or Manually searching Windows Registry using regedit.exe
> 
> CTRL+F to search "ryzen", and delete any keys that related to "ryzen master" or "ryzenmaster"
> ***careful not to delete "ryzen processor" ***
> 
> press F3 to search for next place.



Can confirm, had the same issue and took me two days to realize it (Next time better check here first i guess). I am stucked with VDDP voltage = 1000mV, VDDG voltage = 1025mV because of it... hope its not an issue running those values 24/7. :/


----------



## Heuchler

Yuke said:


> Can confirm, had the same issue and took me two days to realize it (Next time better check here first i guess). I am stucked with VDDP voltage = 1000mV, VDDG voltage = 1025mV because of it... hope its not an issue running those values 24/7. :/


I was able get it unstuck with applying a previews good RYZEN MASTER profile. But I end up flashing the BIOS to do some more testing with different AGESA.

VDDP is based on DRAM voltage while VDDG Infinity Fabric [HyperTransport] based on CPU SoC. Having my VDDP and VDDG stuck cased major issues as i could only boot into Windows at DDR4 2133


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Hello guys,

i started yesterday with trying to overclock my GSkill Ripjaws V B-Die Ram but I got a little confused. I used DRAM calculator to get the settings for 3200MHz, I wrote everything down and started to set the settings under Tweaker->advanced memory settings->memory subtimings
I was missing some settings like power down mode, VDDP, VDDP and so on. I found out that there is another section in the Bios, which is called AMD overclocking. I can change the timings in there as well and I found the other option that were missing.

So where do I have to set all the timings now? In AMD overclocking or under advanced memory settings? In only in AMD overclocking, should I leave all values in advanced memory settings on auto?


----------



## Heuchler

Tweaker -> Advanced Memory Settings -> Memory Subtimings

or Settings -> AMD overclocker -> DDR and Infinity Fabric Freq/Timings 

Spoilers contain pictures else it would just get too messy 
https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html


XFR Enhancement has VDDP and VDDG voltages as well


----------



## monza1412

Yuke said:


> Can confirm, had the same issue and took me two days to realize it (Next time better check here first i guess). I am stucked with VDDP voltage = 1000mV, VDDG voltage = 1025mV because of it... hope its not an issue running those values 24/7. :/


watch out for the VDDG voltage, should be always a tad lower than the VSOC, never higher.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

Heuchler said:


> Tweaker -> Advanced Memory Settings -> Memory Subtimings
> 
> or Settings -> AMD overclocker -> DDR and Infinity Fabric Freq/Timings
> 
> Spoilers contain pictures else it would just get too messy
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28071804-post2.html
> 
> 
> XFR Enhancement has VDDP and VDDG voltages as well


So if I change the settings in the AMD overclocking section, I'll leave everything in the tweaker section at auto, correct?


----------



## Heuchler

bl4d3runn3r said:


> So if I change the settings in the AMD overclocking section, I'll leave everything in the tweaker section at auto, correct?


Should be fine. Many ways to overclock.



edit:

what monza1412 said is correct. 

VDDP is DDR4 bus signal and voltage is based upon DRAM Voltage (can't exceed your DRAM Voltage).
VDDG is Infinity Fabric data and voltage is based on SoC (can't exceed your SOC voltage). 
Setting them before setting your DRAM and SoC voltage could be an issue.


----------



## bl4d3runn3r

OK, finally got 3600MHz running.

Need to do some testing with it now. Thanks for the help guys.


----------



## OverCloke

Heuchler said:


> Image


Hi!

Thanks for your answer.

I was change my Thermaltake Floe Riing RGB 360 TT Premium Edition for a DeepCool Castle 360 RGB and my temps went from 95º Prime95 Small FTTs to 60º in same stress test.

See the block difference, the new block are very mucho big. With old block , the IHS touch screws, now is far away from screws.










Vs










Now i can reach about 4550 Mhz in boost.










Regards.


----------



## Heuchler

Glad it worked out. Nice temps with the DeepCool Castle 360 RGB

Ryzen Memory Tweaking & Overclocking Guide by 1usmus
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/


From the Community: RAM Recommendations for AMD Ryzen and Intel Core
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-06/aus-community-ram-empfehlungen/










Google Translate Link
https://translate.google.com/transl...cdie_aktuell_weniger_empfehlenswert&sandbox=1


----------



## AlphaC

https://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/9...us-master-amd-motherboard-review/index10.html

GL850S USB 2.0 hub provides the four USB 2.0

USB 3.1 gen 2 and PCIE 4.0 things (i.e. cost drivers besides the power delivery + audio/LAN):


 four Pericom PI3EQX USB 3.1 (10Gbps), three are on the top of the motherboard, and one is on the backside.
 There is also a Realtek type-C controller, the RTS5441
 

 *IDT PCI-E 4.0 clock generator* used to manage PCI-E 4.0 bus speed
 four PI3EQX16 PCI-E 4.0 re-drivers
 PI3DBS16 PCI-E 4.0 quick switches


----------



## Heuchler

[Computer Base] Ryzen 3000 Memory Test
https://www.computerbase.de/2019-08...adow-of-the-tomb-raider-720p-higher-is-better

Samsung B-Die vs. Micron E-Die, SR vs DR, 4x 8GB vs 2x 16GB








Page 1 Test methodology, System used and DDR4 kits tested
Page 2 is XMP with different Infinity Fabric clock speed (IF scaling)
Page 3 is RAM OC (memory fully optimized) ADIA64, 7-Zip,Corona 1.3, Handbrake, Sandra, SuperPi




AIDA64 - XMP


Spoiler














AIDA64 - RAM OC


Spoiler














Samsung B-Die vs. Micron E-Die (XMP vs tuned memory)

Shadows of the Tomb Raider @720p (XMP max 151.1 FPS vs RAM OC max 176.9 FPS) 


Spoiler











XMP min 99.0 FPS vs RAM OC min 112.5 FPS



Forza Horizon 4 @ 720p (XMP max 193.3 FPS vs RAM OC max 213.2 FPS)


Spoiler



XMP min 155.5 FPS vs RAM OC min 175.5 FPS










Counter-Strike GO @ 1080p (XMP max 319.7 vs RAM OC max 339.1 FPS )


Spoiler











XMP min 102.7 FPS vs RAM OC min 105.2 FPS



Computer Base article Google Translate
https://translate.google.com/transl...base.de/2019-08/ram-oc-amd-ryzen-3000-test/3/


----------



## l0rdraiden

I have been using Ryzen master to test a few things.
If I go to the bios and from a clean load optimized defaults i change vcore to 1.325 and oc to just 4GHz. The PC boot to windows but vcore settings don't save.
I am using the latest BIOS on a x570 master
How can a fix this? can you manually change the vcore voltage and save the settings?


What mess is this? after years of working with Ryzen master a agesa releases gigabyte still can make it compatible.
I am starting to regret of not getting an asus board. I might get a refund.


----------



## Heuchler

l0rdraiden said:


> I have been using Ryzen master to test a few things.
> If I go to the bios and from a clean load optimized defaults i change vcore to 1.325 and oc to just 4GHz. The PC boot to windows but vcore settings don't save.
> I am using the latest BIOS on a x570 master
> How can a fix this? can you manually change the vcore voltage and save the settings?
> 
> 
> What mess is this? after years of working with Ryzen master a agesa releases gigabyte still can make it compatible.
> I am starting to regret of not getting an asus board. I might get a refund.




Would be helpful if you provided more background info - your system specs and what settings you are using and software.

The picture you posted in the AORUS Owner thread shows you are using Auto Overclocking in Ryzen Master. Ryzen Master overwrites BIOS settings [SMU]. 
Sometime bad enough that one has to flash the BIOS to clear Ryzen Master settings and gain BIOS level control. Not to be a dick but it has been mentioned
on 4 out of the 5 pages in this thread.

I would strongly recommend not using auto overclocking features in BIOS nor Ryzen Master unless you have a specific need for it.


Pretty sure all AMD motherboard partners get the same micro code libraries to build BIOS out of. GIGABYTE has been rolling out new BIOS on the latest AGESA faster than any other maker.


try CLR CMOS and the load default profile, then set vcore. If that doesn't clear try flashing BIOS to stop Ryzen Master taking over BIOS setting.


----------



## l0rdraiden

Heuchler said:


> Would be helpful if you provided more background info - your system specs and what settings you are using and software.
> 
> The picture you posted in the AORUS Owner thread shows you are using Auto Overclocking in Ryzen Master. Ryzen Master overwrites BIOS settings [SMU].
> Sometime bad enough that one has to flash the BIOS to clear Ryzen Master settings and gain BIOS level control. Not to be a dick but it has been mentioned
> on 4 out of the 5 pages in this thread.
> 
> I would strongly recommend not using auto overclocking features in BIOS nor Ryzen Master unless you have a specific need for it.
> 
> 
> Pretty sure all AMD motherboard partners get the same micro code libraries to build BIOS out of. GIGABYTE has been rolling out new BIOS on the latest AGESA faster than any other maker.
> 
> 
> try CLR CMOS and the load default profile, then set vcore. If that doesn't clear try flashing BIOS to stop Ryzen Master taking over BIOS setting.


Ok, I think I found a solution and a bug as well.

If I change vcore in the gigabyte BIOS, it doesnt work, if I change it in the gigabyte BIOS but going to AMD overclock settings, it works. I hope they can fix this.
Still I don't understand why BIOS settings are duplicated everywhere and in some places they work and in some other don't, is honestly a mess, I don't know how the other are but this is a mess.


BTW anyone knows if this can be changed in a gigabyte BIOS?
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cuynww/finally_seeing_45ghz_boost_on_3900x_need_other/
SB Spread Spectrum and VRM Spread Spectrum
https://www.gigabyte.com/Support/FAQ/2536

I don't see this setting in our BIOS and apparently could improve the performance


----------



## Nighthog

l0rdraiden said:


> Ok, I think I found a solution and a bug as well.
> 
> If I change vcore in the gigabyte BIOS, it doesnt work, if I change it in the gigabyte BIOS but going to AMD overclock settings, it works. I hope they can fix this.
> Still I don't understand why BIOS settings are duplicated everywhere and in some places they work and in some other don't, is honestly a mess, I don't know how the other are but this is a mess.
> 
> 
> BTW anyone knows if this can be changed in a gigabyte BIOS?
> https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cuynww/finally_seeing_45ghz_boost_on_3900x_need_other/
> SB Spread Spectrum and VRM Spread Spectrum
> https://www.gigabyte.com/Support/FAQ/2536
> 
> I don't see this setting in our BIOS and apparently could improve the performance


Load defaults in Ryzen Master/ & reset to stock, nuke your BIOS, Q-flash or optimized defaults. 
That isn't normal behaviour. 
*Optimzed defaults* should reset your whole BIOS, but if Ryzen Master hijacks in Windows and sets it's own values, your back to square one. 

Spread spectrum should be disabled by default on the Xtreme & Master boards. (I think it was it didn't work on these, clarification would be nice from Gigabyte REP)
I have no idea on the other boards but usually it's enabled for Gigabyte boards and no option to turn it on/off. I have no idea why they keep that hidden from users to control.


----------



## Dreams-Visions

Greetings to everyone contributing to this thread, and thanks to Heuchler for the detailed OP. I've built my first AMD rig for the first time in about 15 years. Basic specs: 3900X, 32GB ram (detailed below), Auros X570 Master, H100i AIO cooler.

I want to bother you all just a little about RAM and overclocking. Just 2 issues, and hoping someone might be able to help.

1.) I've had success with the overclocking tool after many hours of failing. The guide in the OP was extremely helpful in accounting for some voltage block values that I wasn't imputting which seems to have allowed me to not only escape boot loops (several hours of that), but to begin the process of getting stable in Windows. Thank you for your efforts there and throughout the thread. That said, I've noticed that when using the "Safe" timings profile in Ryzen Memory Calculator, my Read, Write, Copy and Latency numbers are really no different from stock. I've attached relevant images, but at stock (18-19-19-19-39 @ 3600):

Read: 54724 | Write: 52525 | Copy: 57072 | Latency: 72.0

"Safe" timings (16-17-16-16-36 @ 3600):

Read: 55741 | Write: 52667 | Copy: 58086 | Latency: 70.9

I had hoped with the lower CL and considerably tighter timings, I'd see latency in the 60s, at least, but nope. At minimum, I thought I would see at least *some* improvement, but I don't see it in testing. 

So my question is this: Am I doing something wrong? Is it my RAM kit that simply can't do better timings? I see a few posts up that the Trident Z Neo 32GB 2x16 kit comes recommended for optimum OC. Would that RAM kit give me a better result than what I'm seeing here?


2.) I've been having a bit of paralysis of analysis trying to get some relative perspective on how much of an improvement I could expect from a B-Die kit like the aforementioned 2x16 Trident Z Neo kit (https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860) with slightly better timings for relatively high resolution and high refresh rate gaming (120fps, 3440x1440) at 3733Mhz OC? If we're talking negligible performance gains, I'll stop losing sleep and keep what I have...but if the gains would be measurable and meaningful, I'll go with that kit or any kits recommended here. I don't really have a point of reference for how a latency of 62ns translates to in-game performance compared to 70ns. I have a preference for a 4x8 kit for the aesthetics but with this being a daisy chain topography I understand that a 2x16 kit is likely to be the better performer. If that ends up being the recommendation, that'll be fine.

Also, I had been looking at some of the 14-14-14-34 @ 3200 kits like this one (https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232850) which is listed in the high-end category of the recommended options, but I don't know if going with something like that and OC'ing it would yield a better, solid result than getting something already at 3600 and tightening the timings. My goal would be 3600 or 3733 with great performance. I do need 32GB as this is my work and play machine. The $350 kit or something equivalent would likely be around my spend limit and I do like the RGB look more than the more standard Flare styling.

Thank you in advance for your insights and recommendations!


----------



## Heuchler

@ l0rdraiden - Glad your vcore is being applied correctly. Voltages not being applied properly could be the most annoying issue. I believe that motherboard partners can't change the AMD CBS part of the BIOS. So some settings a redundant in the BIOS and if they don't match it probability isn't a good thing.
The first reddit post you link the OP doesn't see temps over 80c because how the Ryzen 3000 [Matisse] new boost algorithm handles things.
If your temps are too high it won't clock high. But he is assuming because he is at 80c that he has thermal headroom left.



The Stilt said:


> *Matisse Boosting Algorithm*
> 
> Setting the thermal limits below stock (95°C) make no difference, since the boost algorithm already uses lower limits.
> 
> The original limits for Ryzen 3000 SKUs were:
> 
> - 3600 = 4100MHz (80-95°C) / 4200MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3600X = 4200MHz (80-95°C) / 4400MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3700X = 4200MHz (80-95°C) / 4400MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3800X = 4300MHz (80-95°C) / 4550MHz (< 80°C)
> - 3900X = 4400MHz (80-95°C) / 4650MHz (< 80°C)
> 
> Since then, it appears that the HighTemperature limit has been reduced further to 75°C (from 80°C).
> New SMUs also have introduced "MiddleTemperature" limit, but that gets disabled when PBO is enabled.
> 
> HWInfo is also able to display these limits (fused values).
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/28085580-post549.html


SMU firmware = System Management Unit (includes Power Management among many other things). I started reading up on it a little.

@Dreams-Visions - 2xCCD Matisse Chip (3900X and 3950X) seem to prefer 4 single rank DIMMs over 2 dual rank DIMMs



The Stilt said:


> For 2 CCD SKUs, 2 DPC SR configuration seems to be the way to go.
> Both the 3600 and 3700X did 1800MHz UCLK on 1 DPC DR config, but most likely due to the discrepancy of the two CCDs in 3900X, it barely does 1733MHz on those DIMMs.
> Meanwhile with 2 DPC SR config there is no issue in reaching 1866MHz FCLK/UCLK. That's pretty unfortunate since 8GB DIMMs cannot be considered as desireable or future proof as 16GB ones, due to the 32GB limitation.
> Sure 16Gb ICs exist nowdays (hence allowing 16GB SR modules), but none of them can come even close to B-die in terms of frequency and timings.
> 
> Increasing cLDO_VDDP seems beneficial > 3600MHz MEMCLKs, as increasing it seems to improve the margins and hence help with potential training issues. On previous gen. products it was only useful for shifting the MEMCLK holes, which were
> present on certain CPU, motherboard and DIMM combinations. But then again, we never did this kind of MEMCLKs on those parts.


Damn good question. Found another X570 Master owner running Hynix CJR SR and he was testing 4x8 at 3800. Before I was thinking about picking up a 32 GB Micron Rev.E based kit. Samsung B-die still seem to be kind. Micron Rev.E
seems to have some advantages over Hynix CJR. On the other hand CJR seem to able to have lower tEFC and tFAW. Nighthog has his Rev.E memory at 4266. Seems like a lot of fun to overclock it.
I played around Flare X based B-die on Ryzen 1000-series and the motherboard wouldn't even do rated speed (not a fan of that motherboard company). 3440x1440 is about 20-25% performance hit over standard 2560x1440 
from my testing depending on game and settings. 720p and 1080p FPS differences between the top three IC (B-Die, Rev.E and CJR) ComputerBase link a few post before. I wouldn't really worry about it too much
and spend the difference on getting a better GPU or put it aside for a future GPU upgrade. Huge L3 cache seems to be doing a good job in not bottlenecking performance. But more testing is need and faster GPUs.

Optimal FCLK vs MCLK from Buildzoid [google spreadsheet link] 
View attachment 285552



Spoiler











LAB501 3900X Memory Review does include 1440p and 2160p results for Ashes of the Singularity, Batman Arkham Knight, Dawn of War 3, Deus EX Mankind Divided, Metro Exodus, FarCry New Dawn, Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Shadow of War 
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipseturi/amd-ryzen-3000-part-iv-ddr4-scaling-english-version


----------



## BS Zalman

Dreams-Visions said:


> 1.) I've had success with the overclocking tool after many hours of failing. The guide in the OP was extremely helpful in accounting for some voltage block values that I wasn't imputting which seems to have allowed me to not only escape boot loops (several hours of that), but to begin the process of getting stable in Windows. Thank you for your efforts there and throughout the thread. That said, I've noticed that when using the "Safe" timings profile in Ryzen Memory Calculator, my Read, Write, Copy and Latency numbers are really no different from stock. I've attached relevant images, but at stock (18-19-19-19-39 @ 3600):
> 
> Read: 54724 | Write: 52525 | Copy: 57072 | Latency: 72.0
> 
> "Safe" timings (16-17-16-16-36 @ 3600):
> 
> Read: 55741 | Write: 52667 | Copy: 58086 | Latency: 70.9
> 
> I had hoped with the lower CL and considerably tighter timings, I'd see latency in the 60s, at least, but nope. At minimum, I thought I would see at least *some* improvement, but I don't see it in testing.
> 
> So my question is this: Am I doing something wrong? Is it my RAM kit that simply can't do better timings? I see a few posts up that the Trident Z Neo 32GB 2x16 kit comes recommended for optimum OC. Would that RAM kit give me a better result than what I'm seeing here?



Try the Manual Profile, for me that is the best latency that i get. Before i've tried with V1 & V2 profile i get 66/67 ns latency with unstable 3733 CL16 timings.
But with Manual Profile i get 65 ns with stable 3733 CL18 timings.

Here is how you do Manual Profile. Taken from DRAM Calculator Instruction


Spoiler


----------



## jfrob75

Hey guys, I will be joining you later this week when my GB AORUS Master arrives. Already have a Ryzen 9 3900X installed in an Asus ROG Crosshair VII but need to put that MB into my old computer that I'm giving to 2 of my grandsons. Anyway, good excuse to upgrade to an X570 MB. Also getting 2X16GB GSKILL Trident 3600 Z Neo RAM since my current ram also needs to stay with the MB.

One question, is the current UEFI stable enough to burn into this MB?


----------



## Heuchler

@jfrob75 I really like my Aorus Master. Has every feature I would possible want. I don't have to worry about bricking my board with flashing a bad BIOS that vendor didn't properly validate. I did not have a good time with my PRIME X370-PRO at Ryzen 1000 launch.



Wendell really likes his Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master and X570 I AORUS PRO


----------



## jfrob75

Heuchler said:


> @jfrob75 I really like my Aorus Master. Has every feature I would possible want. I don't have to worry about bricking my board with flashing a bad BIOS that vendor didn't properly validate. I did not have a good time with my PRIME X370-PRO at Ryzen 1000 launch.


Thanks for the feedback. I took possession of my Aorus Master this week on Tuesday. I'm coming from a CH7, so still getting used to differences in UEFI GUI's. Think I finally have a stable OC of my memory @3733. Thought I would see more boost from this MB for my 3900X than I was seeing on the CH7. Lot's of information in this thread as well as others but will take some time to sift through it all. On my CH7 I was able achieve a stable all core OC of 4.3GHz and MEM OC of 3733. Not yet successful with this combined OC on this MB yet. Waiting on some new thermal paste hoping it resolve my little thermal issue. Had to use some generic thermal paste when swapping MB's since I was out of the liquid metal I had used when installing the 3900X on my CH7.


----------



## Thistletea

Can someone explain why when my Vcore voltage is at 1.325v but Ryzen Master think its only 1.1v? Also HWInfo64 says all the VID core voltages are stuck at 1.1v as well.


----------



## Ironcobra

Moved this over to here from the owners thread as I didnt notice this one:

I feel like Im getting really bad speeds and latency on this board, and whats up with the 99.8 clock its driving my ocd mad. Where am I going wrong with my memory, its passing memtest at this point but speeds and latency are way below my asus ch6 im coming from. Im on a master.


----------



## Nighthog

Ironcobra said:


> Moved this over to here from the owners thread as I didnt notice this one:
> 
> I feel like Im getting really bad speeds and latency on this board, and whats up with the 99.8 clock its driving my ocd mad. Where am I going wrong with my memory, its passing memtest at this point but speeds and latency are way below my asus ch6 im coming from. Im on a master.


You sub-timings are far from optimal.

Power down mode: disabled?
Tried Gear Down Mode: disabled?
Both will increase performance but GDM:disabled can be really hard/tricky to get stable and can limit your max frequency obtained compared to having it enabled.

And I wonder what it's with those CAD Bus Timings values? I see you being the second person having such values. Does AUTO with [0.0.0] not work for you guys or is that what AUTO does for B-die?
Data Bus Configuration. I see many use [dis, dis, RZQ/5] but I newer found that one being the most optimal for my setups. Could be Micron/Samsung difference but I never saw Samsung B-die owners try other stuff.


----------



## Heuchler

@jfrob75 My ASUS X370 and ASRock X370 boards have very similar feeling BIOS. Coming from a Sabertooth 990FX both X370 boards where really easy to adjust to. 

NL Hardware.info did a X570 motherboards Round-Up (includes VRM temps and a look at BIOS for each of the 15 boards they tested)
https://nl.hardware.info/artikel/9411/15-amd-x570-moederborden-review-op-de-proef-met-een-3900x




@Ironcobra your Trfc [345] being lower than Trfc2 and Trfc4 [468] seems odd to me. 
DRAM calculator has a tab to calculate Trfc timings or you can try putting Trfc2 and Trfc4 on Auto [should be '0' value in BIOS] to see it that helps


my OCPD doesn't like the 99.8 MHz much either. I would suggest getting timing down then see if you can bump up the BUS a little. 100.1 MHz should fine. Far warning I was running 103 MHz for a few years on X58. Socket 1331 is good but wish they would have bump it up to 1337-pins.
CPU Boost seems to very YMMV at this time from individual chips and BIOS behavior. Wendel from Level 1 Techs has all his Matisse CPUs boosting correctly with 100.1 and 3600C14 (I think). My CPU didn't overclocking much but memory control had no issues with 1900 IF.


----------



## monza1412

Ironcobra said:


> whats up with the 99.8 clock its driving my ocd mad.


Disabling the spread spectrum option in bios should fix that.


----------



## Ironcobra

Nighthog said:


> You sub-timings are far from optimal.
> 
> Power down mode: disabled?
> Tried Gear Down Mode: disabled?
> Both will increase performance but GDM:disabled can be really hard/tricky to get stable and can limit your max frequency obtained compared to having it enabled.
> 
> And I wonder what it's with those CAD Bus Timings values? I see you being the second person having such values. Does AUTO with [0.0.0] not work for you guys or is that what AUTO does for B-die?
> Data Bus Configuration. I see many use [dis, dis, RZQ/5] but I newer found that one being the most optimal for my setups. Could be Micron/Samsung difference but I never saw Samsung B-die owners try other stuff.





Heuchler said:


> @jfrob75 My ASUS X370 and ASRock X370 boards have very similar feeling BIOS. Coming from a Sabertooth 990FX both X370 boards where really easy to adjust to.
> 
> NL Hardware.info did a X570 motherboards Round-Up (includes VRM temps and a look at BIOS for each of the 15 boards they tested)
> https://nl.hardware.info/artikel/9411/15-amd-x570-moederborden-review-op-de-proef-met-een-3900x
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ironcobra your Trfc [345] being lower than Trfc2 and Trfc4 [468] seems odd to me.
> DRAM calculator has a tab to calculate Trfc timings or you can try putting Trfc2 and Trfc4 on Auto [should be '0' value in BIOS] to see it that helps
> 
> 
> my OCPD doesn't like the 99.8 MHz much either. I would suggest getting timing down then see if you can bump up the BUS a little. 100.1 MHz should fine. Far warning I was running 103 MHz for a few years on X58. Socket 1331 is good but wish they would have bump it up to 1337-pins.
> CPU Boost seems to very YMMV at this time from individual chips and BIOS behavior. Wendel from Level 1 Techs has all his Matisse CPUs boosting correctly with 100.1 and 3600C14 (I think). My CPU didn't overclocking much but memory control had no issues with 1900 IF.


After doing a little studying of Stilts ryzen memory explanations, I think Im finally getting the hang of it. I was able to get much lower trfc down to 260 and the two scl to 2 but it raised latency just a touch, 280 and 3 and 3 seemed to be the sweet spot. I didnt have the energy to work on 3800 tonight. But Im very happy so far. How are my dram and chipset temps, the chipset seems a little higher than what I have read and I dont see anything to control the temps.



monza1412 said:


> Disabling the spread spectrum option in bios should fix that.


Good call my ocd thanks you


----------



## econ8

Where is "spread spectrum option"? I can not find it. Aorus Elite F4m


----------



## Ironcobra

econ8 said:


> Where is "spread spectrum option"? I can not find it. Aorus Elite F4m


If the elite is the same as the master its under bclk when set to auto of the tweaks page.


----------



## Heuchler

[Sashley's Blog] Why I think Zen2 still has a 4-core CCX
https://www.sashleycat.com/post/tech-babble-4-why-i-think-zen2-still-has-a-4-core-ccx




@Ironcobra Looking good. Memory Overclocking is pretty fun on Matisse. Phenom II level fun to me.


----------



## jfrob75

Heuchler said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xSAFs-t0DCg
> 
> 
> [Sashley's Blog] Why I think Zen2 still has a 4-core CCX
> https://www.sashleycat.com/post/tech-babble-4-why-i-think-zen2-still-has-a-4-core-ccx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Ironcobra Looking good. Memory Overclocking is pretty fun on Matisse. Phenom II level fun to me.


I was thinking the same thing when I watched this video.


----------



## Delta9k

*Swapped CPUs on the bench - now 3900x*

Pulled the 3800X and put the 3900X
Not as happy with the 3900x as with the 3800x - chip for chip the 3800 pulls more weight minus its 4-cores-less limitation. It boosts much better, reaching its rated max at some point on all cores, and under load the all core boost was 4.250 (higher on some individual cores). The UMC is strong easily 1:1:1 (DDR4 3800/MTs cl16 aka; MCLK 1900: UCLK 1900: FCLK 1900) I've posted some screens of that system here before. Also its single thread scores are better - multi-threaded it obviously has a disadvantage.

The 3900X is also good in the UMC - Using the same mem kit and settings as the 3800X and its stable (3000% coverage run using Karhu mem test), R/W/Copy stats all similar with latency values only 1ns less, and that difference is well... chalk it up to alignments of the moon and stars.

The boosting behavior... That is different matter. I have yet to see any core hit rated (I suppose I am hitting the "new" 50MHz less rating) even under light threaded loads. I have a couple cores hitting in the 4.550's-4.575's - but from what I've captured only 3 of 12 cores. All core under load is @ 4.150 (some cores higher at times). Temps are OK I think, but I may be outgrowing my 280mm AIO with this CPU - I'll swap in a 360 later but so far I am not seeing anything outrageous for temps and I don't think close enough to the 80c threshold to limit me to only 4400 MHz but... (did get up to 78c in prime95 w/no avx... 22c ambient) 

I ran some Cinebench both r15 and r20 - the scores aren't going to win prizes but also don't suck. Same with Geekbench not a champion but nothing to cry about either. With that said however, I am not really too concerned with cores and boosts etc., as long as the chip delivers some performance. Which it clearly does and I believe still worth what I paid for. It's just not as exciting as the 3800x was for me. I can't wait to get a 3950x and see what it's all about...

The basic setup followed is as in the beginning of this thread and the link from Level1 Techs - Thank Heuchler for all the work he put into gathering info into one spot. 

Not doing any all core clocking - not doing anything with PBO etc 
Changed Vcore to normal
Did not set XMP !
All Memory setting were input manually per DRAM Calculator and following the method detailed at the beginning of thread. 

Lian Li T60 Bench:
Gigabyte Aorus Master x570 F5
Ryzen 7 3900x
G.Skill F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK (Bdie) 32GB (2x16) DDR4 [email protected]
Sabrent Rocket 4.0 M.2 1TB PCIe 4.0 x4 NVMe
Samsung EVO 850 1TB sata SSD
Corsair H115i Pro
Radeon 5700 XT
Corsair RM850x

Sorry I am not smart enough to figure out the spoiler tag to hide my images.
A look at the System and some baseline runs.


----------



## Heuchler

For me all-core MHz is more interesting than boost clock.









Matisse binning from Silicon Lottery Statistics (all-core at stock reliability i.e. AVX2 stable)
https://siliconlottery.com/pages/statistics


1) SSE FREQUENCY IS THE HIGHEST STABLE FREQUENCY DETERMINED FOR NON-AVX WORKLOADS COMPARABLE TO INTEL LINPACK (SSE) AND P95 26.6.
2) AVX2 FREQUENCY IS THE HIGHEST STABLE FREQUENCY DETERMINED FOR AVX2 WORKLOADS COMPARABLE TO INTEL LINPACK (AVX2) AND P95 28.9 AND LATER.
3) AVX-512 FREQUENCY IS THE HIGHEST STABLE FREQUENCY DETERMINED FOR AVX-512 WORKLOADS COMPARABLE TO INTEL LINPACK (AVX-512).
4) FOR AMD SUMMIT RIDGE AND INTEL GENERATIONS UP TO AND INCLUDING BROADWELL-E, A SHORT RUN OF ASUS REALBENCH WAS USED FOR TESTING. WE HAVE FOUND THIS TO BE COMPARABLE TO NON-AVX P95 26.6 STABILITY AND THEREFORE HAVE LISTED THOSE TESTED FREQUENCIES UNDER SSE.




Spoiler



Matisse binning from Silicon Lottery
https://siliconlottery.com/collections/matisse


AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.05GHz 1.237V 100%
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.10GHz	1.250V 74%
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X @ 4.15GHz	1.262V 21%

AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4.20GHz	1.275V 100%
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4.25GHz	1.287V 53%
AMD Ryzen 7 3800X @ 4.30GHz	1.300V 20% 

AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.00GHz	1.200V 100%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.05GHz	1.212V 87%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.10GHz	1.225V 68%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.15GHz	1.237V 35%
AMD Ryzen 9 3900X @ 4.20GHz 1.250V 6%

*Details*

CPU Cooler:
Any AIO CLC liquid cooler or custom water loop with at least 240mm of radiator space.

Thermal Compound:
ARCTIC MX4
Gelid Solutions GC-Extreme
Noctua NT-H1
Thermal Grizzly Hydronaut
Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut

Motherboard:
ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII Formula
ASUS X570 Crosshair VIII Hero
ASUS X570 Prime X570-Pro
ASUS X570 Pro WS X570-ACE
ASUS X570 STRIX X570-E
ASUS X570 STRIX X570-F
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Master
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Pro
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra

Memory:
Dual Channel DDR4-3200 (Up to 4 dimms single or dual rank)
Dual Channel DDR4-3333 (Up to 4 dimms single rank or 2 dimms dual rank)
Dual Channel DDR4-3466 (Up to 2 dimms single rank)
Dual Channel DDR4-3600 (Up to 2 dimms single rank)


Note:

There is absolutely a difference in silicon quality between the 3700X and 3800X, to get that out of the way. On average, the 3800X will hit about 100MHz or more higher all core. I know a lot of people have been wanting some kind of confirmation on this. We won't have statistics up right at launch as our sample size is still a bit small (a bit of trouble getting these CPUs right now), but they should be posted within a couple weeks.


Overclocking on these CPUs in general is definitely not warranted, as the stock boost algorithm is great- even better than 1st and 2nd gen Ryzen. Full AVX2 support on these CPUs has put us in a pinch in regards to validating overclocks on these CPUs, as they run much warmer under AVX2 stress tests than previous generations.


At stock settings these CPUs will run an all core frequency 100-200MHz lower when running Prime95 small ffts compared to lighter stress tests, which is something we can't replicate as there is no AVX offset available on the platform. This in turn can cause some of the lower binned CPUs to have a lower all core frequency than the stock algorithm will provide in other workloads, not to mention workloads not using all available cores.

https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cg0f0z/addressing_some_concernsquestions_before_we/



*** one source of data, standardized testing methodology and equipment 



Reddit sljappswanz collected Geekbench 4 Boost Clock scores and compiled the data into the following graphs
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/cvrrma/boostclock_distribution_lots_of_data/



Spoiler



R7 3700X (MHz) for different GB4 Samples
















R7 3800X (MHz) for different GB4 Samples














R9 3900X (MHz) for different GB4 Samples

















*Too many variances in testing condition Motherboard (AGESA + SMU combo) Cooling Solution (mounting pressure, air pockets in TIM, too thick application of thermal paste), PSU, CPU + SoC voltages, PBO *

*Same thing applies to the data collect by Roman “der8auer” Hartung *









Spoiler











*Ryzen 7 3700X Analysis*







*Ryzen 7 3800X Analysis*







*Ryzen 9 3900X Analysis*

https://www.overclock.net/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=293124&thumb=1


----------



## Heuchler

Delta9k said:


> Pulled the 3800X and put the 3900X
> Not as happy with the 3900x as with the 3800x - chip for chip the 3800 pulls more weight minus its 4-cores-less limitation. It boosts much better, reaching its rated max at some point on all cores, and under load the all core boost was 4.250 (higher on some individual cores). The UMC is strong easily 1:1:1 (DDR4 3800/MTs cl16 aka; MCLK 1900: UCLK 1900: FCLK 1900) I've posted some screens of that system here before. Also its single thread scores are better - multi-threaded it obviously has a disadvantage.
> 
> The 3900X is also good in the UMC - Using the same mem kit and settings as the 3800X and its stable (3000% coverage run using Karhu mem test), R/W/Copy stats all similar with latency values only 1ns less, and that difference is well... chalk it up to alignments of the moon and stars.



Your Ryzen 9 3900X looks like a lot of fun as well. Matisse lineup at each price point has a lot of performance per dollar so far. Collect them all ?!? naw that is just crazy talk. Or maybe not.



Spoiler



bracket_open SPOILER bracket_closed to start and forward_slash bracket_open SPOILER bracket_closed 
Don't worry about doing it. Just a habit of mine and hopefully keeps the first page of the thread a little easier to navigate.
[nospaceSPOILER] and [/nospaceSPOILER] to end














https://twitter.com/AMDRyzen/status/1168901636162539536


SMU FW 46.44.00 will improve the boost of processors of the Zen 2 generation - 1usmus
https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1168911500586749959

ETA 9/10/19

"In particular, the update affects CPPC and C0. It all depends on the situation. I see different results. The essence of this update is to close all issues related to the passport boost. But that’s not all, there are surprises that the community will receive by Christmas"
https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1168917697867997184


AMD Ryzen Master 2.0.2.1271 (released 9/02/19)
https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master

HWiNFO64 v6.10 (Added monitoring of AMD X570 chipset temperature)
https://www.hwinfo.com/download/

HWMonitor 1.40v
https://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html


----------



## Delta9k

Heuchler said:


> Your Ryzen 9 3900X looks like a lot of fun as well. Matisse lineup at each price point has a lot of performance per dollar so far. Collect them all ?!? naw that is just crazy talk. Or maybe not.


No, that's not crazy talk but I think I'll limit myself to just one more, the 3950X, or I'll be too broke to even consider a Threadripper part...

I concur - these parts are a super-value for the money spent. Not only performance/dollar ratio but the amount of tinkering that can be done. Still so much to look at. Perhaps it's time to venture into all core OC...


----------



## Heuchler

@3:30 start with heating up the CPU (no cooler for IR testing).

16c delta between motherboard CPU temp sensor and IHS. IOD unknown throttle point. Ryzen 9 3950X will be hotter. Air Coolers will have more problems. 

best CPU block orientation is inlet on the CCX side of CPU. Could be 4°C higher temps. Plus another 1°C - 2°C with diffuser resulting in up to 6°C difference.









[Igor'sLAB] Thermal Imaging of Ryzen 5 3600X heating up (Video at 30FPS)
https://youtu.be/C5gTffl98Xc?t=211


Ryzen 3000 CPU water blocks and DHT air coolers due to its asymmetrical design
https://www.igorslab.media/en/does-...t-air-coolers-due-to-its-asymmetrical-design/




@Delta9k I might have three AM4 motherboards and only one Ryzen CPU right now (sold my R7 1700 and R5 3600). A little crazy-town-banana-pants or Ryzen 9 3950X, 3950 and 3900 ready. Too early to tell. 

3900X at twice the cost of 3600X for twice the cores and 3600 are really easy for me to recommend. They launch day reviewer mess-ups kept me from buying the 3900X on 7/07/19. Been waiting.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Any one else having the issue of SoC settings not really working?
Auto = 1.1
Manual 1.1 = 1.05 
Any other manual setting = 1.1

that said I seem to get the best overall performance at 1.05


----------



## nangu

Jeffreybt said:


> Any one else having the issue of SoC settings not really working?
> Auto = 1.1
> Manual 1.1 = 1.05
> Any other manual setting = 1.1
> 
> that said I seem to get the best overall performance at 1.05


I observed a 0.025 discrepance between UEFI vSoc and CPU sensor reported by HWinfo64. If I set 1.1v in UEFI, the CPU sensor shows 1.075. It scales in that value too, ie: setting 1.075 vSoc, the CPU is receiving 1.050v

I'm using BIOS F5. My system is stable at 1.075 UEFI / 1.050 Sensor for 1866 Mhz IF / 3733 Dram. vSoc lower than that and I get memory errors in Memtest.


----------



## monza1412

Jeffreybt said:


> Any one else having the issue of SoC settings not really working?
> Auto = 1.1
> Manual 1.1 = 1.05
> Any other manual setting = 1.1
> 
> that said I seem to get the best overall performance at 1.05


check the VSoc voltage in the AMD overclocking & AMD CBS section, if the VSoc voltage is set there probably it will override the tweakers menu setting.


----------



## jfrob75

*UEFI 5F vs. 5Fl*

I recently received a new GSKILL memory kit, F4-3600C16D-32GTZN. Upon receiving this memory kit I decided to update my main bios to F5. I was still using my original memory after updating to bios F5. With my original memory I was able to achieve a memory speed of 3733MHz and seemed fairly stable. I then installed my new memory kit and powered on the computer which resulted in the bios resetting back to the default memory speed of 2133 MHz. So, went into the bios and set it to use XMP. This resulted in it successfully booting into windows. I then tried to see if I could achieve a memory speed of 3733 MHz. Left the bios to use XMP but changed the clock to 3733, FCLK to 1867 and IF clock to 1867. All other settings were left on AUTO. This resulted in the bios resetting back default memory clock. So, I was unable to even get the bios to post at a memory speed of 3733. Yes, I tried different DRAM voltages but no improvement. So, I returned the bios back to just use XMP with everything else on AUTO. The computer successfully booted back into windows. I than tried running the memory test incorporated in the DRAM Calculator program but it would fault shortly after it started. I was also experiencing other issues withing windows. So, I finally decided to test this memory kit under UEFI F5l, which was in my back-up bios. This bios configuration had been left with the memory configuration last used with my original memory, which was set to a speed of 3733 MHz. So, now I'm booting the computer using my back-up bios and the new memory kit installed. It posted and booted successfully into windows. It was not 100% stable but I was not even able to do this under bios F5. In any case I went back into the bios and changed it to use XMP with all other settings on AUTO. Booted back into windows and ran the memtest, which ran successfully for over an hour. I have also been able to adjust the bios to achieve a memory speed of 3733 MHz which also completed the memory test successfully.

The bottom line is, for my system, bios F5 has an issue with memory stability that bios F5l does not have.


----------



## Nighthog

jfrob75 said:


> The bottom line is, for my system, bios F5 has an issue with memory stability that bios F5l does not have.


Did you check the actual applied XMP timings between the BIOS? Could it be they just set different values?


----------



## jfrob75

Nighthog said:


> Did you check the actual applied XMP timings between the BIOS? Could it be they just set different values?


Yes, the same timings are being used, in XMP, for both bios versions. There may be some under lying difference between the 2 bios's that I have missed but I'll be damn if I could figure it out. As I said before under F5 I could not even post at 3733 MHz where as I am completely stable at this setting under F5l.


----------



## Shadow187

jfrob75 said:


> Yes, the same timings are being used, in XMP, for both bios versions. There may be some under lying difference between the 2 bios's that I have missed but I'll be damn if I could figure it out. As I said before under F5 I could not even post at 3733 MHz where as I am completely stable at this setting under F5l.


Any luck with F6? I'm at a loss on how to achieve a reliable POST with my 4x16GB...


----------



## Heuchler

Shadow187 said:


> Any luck with F6? I'm at a loss on how to achieve a reliable POST with my 4x16GB...




Are you using 1usmus suggested settings for memory or XMP ?

XMP should work out of the box except your Kits MT/s might be too taxing for your CPUs memory controller.
You can try 2667 with all four DIMMs, Then increase speed after being stable. But at that point I would just go with DRAM calc

official Matisse only supports 2666 for 4xDR (higher speed it is considered overclocking)










Memory Configurations [Max Memory: 128 GB]

Dual Channel 
Single Rank 
2 DIMMs DDR4-3200
4 DIMMs DDR4-2933
Double Rank
2 DIMMs DDR4-3200
4 DIMMs DDR4-2667 


DDR4-3800 4x 16GB doesn't seem to be an issue with X570 with Matisse processor








G.Skill Trident Neo Memory Modules for X570 (XMP for AMD)



DRAM Calculator for Ryzen 1.6.2 available - https://www.overclock.net/forum/28115700-post5608.html
https://www.computerbase.de/downloads/systemtools/dram-calculator-ryzen/



"A change to procODT or RTT is required when the system does not POST, has a huge number of errors, or a BSOD occurs" - 1usmus

going from 2 DIMMs to 4 DIMMs should also need a little extra SoC (above 1.15v causes negative stability issues from what I read, I keep mine low).


----------



## daddyfatsax

Heads up on that Neo RAM. I have the 32GB kit (4x8GB) at 3600 and it is Hynix MFR dies. DRAM Calculator throws an error at anything over 3400 with MFR dies. I can run at 3800 with CL16 fine. XMP works fine for 3600 as well.


----------



## nangu

daddyfatsax said:


> Heads up on that Neo RAM. I have the 32GB kit (4x8GB) at 3600 and it is Hynix MFR dies. DRAM Calculator throws an error at anything over 3400 with MFR dies. I can run at 3800 with CL16 fine. XMP works fine for 3600 as well.


Are you using the latest Taiphoon Burner version to check your kit? I ask because on an older version, my Gskill 3600 C18 kit was detected as MFR, being CJR actually. My kit is an older AMD optimized Gskill kit, not the new Neos, but I'm almost sure these new Neos are CJR or b-die, not MFR.

For CJR, importing the XMP profile in the calculator and selecting manual profile works from the let go.


----------



## daddyfatsax

nangu said:


> Are you using the latest Taiphoon Burner version to check your kit? I ask because on an older version, my Gskill 3600 C18 kit was detected as MFR, being CJR actually. My kit is an older AMD optimized Gskill kit, not the new Neos, but I'm almost sure these new Neos are CJR or b-die, not MFR.
> 
> For CJR, importing the XMP profile in the calculator and selecting manual profile works from the let go.


Well I feel stupid now... I was using the old 15 version and it showed up as MFR. Using the new version 16.0.0.6 shows it as CJR. No wonder I was not getting anywhere before.

Thank you!!!!


----------



## icf

*Event viewer erros*

Hi,


Every time I shutdown the computer, power off the PSU, then restart the computer I get the following in the event viewer:


Event 29, Kernel-Boot
Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4.


Event 6008, EventLog 

The previous system shutdown at 8:48:37 PM on ‎9/‎10/‎2019 was unexpected.



Event 41, Kernel-Power
The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.


3800x, x570 Aorus Master F6, 970 Evo plus 1TB M.2, Windows 10 1093, latest chipset drivers etc.


----------



## Heuchler

@icf - Have you tried reseatting NVMe, GPU. Then I would try the CPU and Memory (A2 + B2 DIMM slots). try Load Optimized Defaults under Save & Exit Setup (in BIOS). Try setting PCIe Gen 3.0 in BIOS (GPU/NVMe).

MemTest86 USB Flash Boot image
https://www.memtest86.com/download.htm










Ballistix Elite DDR4 4000 MHz memory kit. Tested on Gigabyte X570 Master. Overclocked it to 4400 MHz with ease!

https://www.legitreviews.com/crucial-ballistix-elite-ddr4-4000mhz-memory-review_214072










LAB501 - Micron E-die on X570 - DDR4 4800 21-25-21-44 2T 1:2 & DDR4 3800 16-20-16-32 1T 1:1
https://lab501.ro/memorii-stocare/r...-cl15-2-x-8gb-micron-e-die-pe-platforma-amd/4









LAB501 - Hynix CJR on X570 - DDR4 4400 19-23-23-42 1:2 - DDR4 3800 16-21-20-36 1T 1:1
https://lab501.ro/memorii-stocare/r...-3200-cl16-2x8gb-hynix-cjr-pe-platforma-amd/5











LAB501 - Ryzen DDR4 Scaling - Samsung B-Die G.Skill Sniper X - 6 settings in 15 apps and 10 games with 3 resolutions, plus 23 different settings tested in AIDA 64, and a study on primary and secondary latencies at DDR4 3800 1:1
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipseturi/amd-ryzen-3000-part-iv-ddr4-scaling-english-version


----------



## daddyfatsax

Nice. With F7a and tweaking my Hynix CJR to 3800 and 16-21-21-36 my timings look great and speeds are good too.


----------



## Jeffreybt

Here are my results with ABBA - Aorus Master / 3900x / NH-D15 cooler 
Voltage: Normal
AutoOC: On and set to 200
PBO Limits: Motherboard
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
1900:1900

With AutoOC on I max out at 4.6 down from 4.625 but I get a decent bump in overall performance.


----------



## TheLostSwede

The latest UEFI is indeed making wonders for this board.
Also using Hynix CJR based memory.


----------



## Jeffreybt

TheLostSwede said:


> The latest UEFI is indeed making wonders for this board.
> Also using Hynix CJR based memory.


any photos of your memory timings


----------



## Markus77

@Jeffreybt

Here are my results with ABBA - Aorus Master / 3900x / NH-D15 cooler
Voltage: Normal
AutoOC: On and set to 200
PBO Limits: Motherboard
Spread Spectrum: Disabled
1900:1900

With AutoOC on I max out at 4.6 down from 4.625 but I get a decent bump in overall performance.



>>>>>>> AutoOC: On and set to 200 --> Where in the bios ? I find not


----------



## Jeffreybt

Markus77 said:


> @Jeffreybt
> 
> Here are my results with ABBA - Aorus Master / 3900x / NH-D15 cooler
> Voltage: Normal
> AutoOC: On and set to 200
> PBO Limits: Motherboard
> Spread Spectrum: Disabled
> 1900:1900
> 
> With AutoOC on I max out at 4.6 down from 4.625 but I get a decent bump in overall performance.
> 
> 
> 
> >>>>>>> AutoOC: On and set to 200 --> Where in the bios ? I find not


something like
AMD Overclock -> PBO settings -> Advanced -> Max boost override (200) 
its not called AutoOC and its under PBO settings, not sure why.


----------



## Belcebuu

What is the value you set in scalar guys? and what does it mean anyone knows? the 4x, 5x, etc?


----------



## flankd

*What values to check first?*

Hello,

I am using the x570 Aorus Master motherboard w/ a Seasonic Prime 850W Titanium, 3900X at stock values, F4-3600C16Q-32GTZN 4 DIMM configuration w/ Trident Z Neo... I am aiming to go for the 1867/3733 at CL 14... it's a 16-16-16-36 kit Samsung B-Die. I have had some successful overclocks w/ 2 DIMM configurations on same motherboard/CPU but it's a bit harder w/ 4 DIMM.

I used DRAM calculator, added every value I could think of and paid close attention to isumus tips and tricks but my timings are all like 20-20-20 or something but the frequency did go to 1867.

I'm very much a novice, I only got 3 OC attempts in over the weekend. I did aim for fast presets w/ DRAM calculator. Is it even obtainable?

edits:
I'm also on F7b bios


----------



## Heuchler

Crosair Ryzen 3000 Memory Overclocking Guide on X570 Master
https://www.corsair.com/corsairmedia...ckingGuide.pdf

Overclocking system memory isn’t an exact science, and there may be times where some values may need to be adjusted, but with the information provided here, you should be able to get your system memory performing at its best in no time. ADDITIONAL INFORMATION
Memory Controller Limitations: While AMD’s Ryzen 3000 platform is beastly and supports extremely high memory speeds, the memory controller does still have limitations, and those limitations become noticeable when populating all four DIMM slots with either single or dual rank memory.

• A memory’s “rank” is determined by how many sets of memory chips are present that are read/written from/to; ultimately, the higher the rank, the longer the read/write process takes
o Single-rank only has one set of memory chips.
o Dual-rank has two sets of memory chips, but only one may be accessed at a time.

•Table of potentially achievable speeds for various RAM configurations:


Configuration || Max Safe Speed (Up to) || OC Speed (Up to)
2 x 1 Rank || 3600MHz || 4400MHz
2 x 2 Rank || 3600MHz || 4000MHz
4 x 1 Rank || 3600MHz || 4000MHz
4 x 2 Rank || 2933MHz || 3600MHz

Disclaimer: The figures listed here represent observed speeds in our own testing; variations in system specifications or environment may reduce overall performance



@ flankd

1usmus, author DRAM Calculator for Ryzen, [email protected] (32GB) 4x 8 GSkill B-Die via Twitter

3800C14 - exclusive preset for Zen 2 - R9 3900X 4642Mhz BCLK 102 1904 MHz FCLK/UCLK
32GB 4x8 GSkill B-Die needs RTT 7 2 1 , GDM on , tRDWR 8 tWRRD 4 , perhaps tRFC 336
https://twitter.com/1usmus/status/1169591673749495808


----------



## Delta9k

@Heuchler

NICE !


----------



## Spectre73

*RGB Controller firmware update*

I probably messed with the RGB firmware on the x570 Master (don't ask, lack of coffee in the morning).

Is there a way to update the RGB firmware on the board, or is it part of the UEFI update?

I really would appreciate a separate RGB flasher with most recent firmware for peace of mind, just to be sure.


----------



## Heuchler

Lab501 Ryzen 3000 DDR4 Scaling - Part II - Samsung B-Die vs Micron E-Die vs Hynix CJR [including 2x 8GB and 4x 8GB and 2 x 16GB]
https://lab501.ro/procesoare-chipse...-vs-micron-e-die-vs-hynix-cjr-english-version


----------



## Notor1ouS

on my x570 aorus pro mainboard, theres sometimes audio "crackling" or a noise when i change the volume.
also a "popping" noise when i switch between my browser or foobar/spotify.
is that a common problem?


i tried both the onboard sound-chip and my external DAC. both have the same behavior.


----------



## Heuchler

Notor1ouS said:


> on my x570 aorus pro mainboard, theres sometimes audio "crackling" or a noise when i change the volume.
> also a "popping" noise when i switch between my browser or foobar/spotify.
> is that a common problem?
> 
> 
> i tried both the onboard sound-chip and my external DAC. both have the same behavior.


on-board audio could be related to too low SoC voltage but since you have the same issue with your external DAC seems to be something else. 

I would check DPC latency. Are you using Windows 10 1903 ? 1809 didn't officially support X570 chipset. Some folks have high DPC Latency with 1903 regardless of AMD or Intel (might be fixed now with updates, I never experienced any issue). 

Windows 10 20H1 build 18990 now rolling out to Fast ring Insiders. Can try it out or if you are using it try rolling back to older build.


----------



## Belcebuu

Guys I am having weird restarts in idle when I am not at the pc, with a kernel power error in the event long, does anyone know anything about this?

Thanks


----------



## Firespark7

Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone can help.

I've got a Ryzen 3600 on an Aorus Elite x570 with the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x 8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 kit.

My problem is that the MB won't always apply the XMP settings. To be more exact, if I go into BIOS, the XMP profile will be showing as enabled. If I save and exit, the memory runs at the correct overclocked speeds. If I restart again and don't go into BIOS, the memory reverts to base settings. If then I go into BIOS again, the XMP will still show as enabled and if I save and exit, it works once again.

I have my sticks in the correct (A2 B2) slots. I've tried with them in different slots, and I've also tried with only 1 stick. 

I've tried this on BIOS F4 and F5a, same issue. I haven't yet updated to the latest one.

Is this a BIOS issue? Anything else that I can try?


----------



## Belcebuu

Firespark7 said:


> Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> I've got a Ryzen 3600 on an Aorus Elite x570 with the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x 8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 kit.
> 
> My problem is that the MB won't always apply the XMP settings. To be more exact, if I go into BIOS, the XMP profile will be showing as enabled. If I save and exit, the memory runs at the correct overclocked speeds. If I restart again and don't go into BIOS, the memory reverts to base settings. If then I go into BIOS again, the XMP will still show as enabled and if I save and exit, it works once again.
> 
> I have my sticks in the correct (A2 B2) slots. I've tried with them in different slots, and I've also tried with only 1 stick.
> 
> I've tried this on BIOS F4 and F5a, same issue. I haven't yet updated to the latest one.
> 
> Is this a BIOS issue? Anything else that I can try?


I think I had that problem when the OC is too much for the ram it defaults to the basic values


----------



## Heuchler

@Firespark7 as Belcebuu pointed out most likely your system is having issues POSTing. Does it take a few Boot Cycle for your system to successfully POST ?

As far as I know, you need to know exact Revision # for Corsair kits to know IC used by them. I would just manually dial-in all the memory timing and voltages for best user experience.

Corsair 
Ver4.31 = Samsung 8GBit B-Die
Ver5.30 = Hynix 8Gbit AFR 
Ver5.32 = Hynix 8Gbit CJR 
Ver5.39 = Hynix 8GBit MFR 


Too high SoC voltage can cause issue. Too low SoC besides stability issue can cause audio issue.
Wrong VDDP & VDDG voltages can cause system fail to POST.

DRAM calculator for Ryzen by 1usmus takes almost all the guess work out of it. You just tune to your unique silicon after if you want every drop of performances.


----------



## Belcebuu

Does anyone have the Gskill 3600c15 working with the x570 Master ? it is not in the memory support list, should it matter?

I am having errors all the time, even trying to set it to its defaults 3600c15 (gear down disable to get odd latency)


----------



## Heuchler

@Belcebuu are the older TridentZ Samsung B-die based kit that you are using. You might need to add more vDIMM to get the stable with XMP.









new GIGABYTE AORUS DDR4 4933 and 5000 kits












GIGABYTE AORUS DDR4-5000 @18-27-27-38-115 @1.55v
Ryzen 9 3900X 
GIGABYTE X570 AROUS Xtreme

AIDA64 Results + Adobe Premier + 7-ZIP


Spoiler






















































Roman "der8auer" Hartung


----------



## Ray666

icf said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> Every time I shutdown the computer, power off the PSU, then restart the computer I get the following in the event viewer:
> 
> 
> Event 29, Kernel-Boot
> Windows failed fast startup with error status 0xC00000D4.
> 
> 
> Event 6008, EventLog
> 
> The previous system shutdown at 8:48:37 PM on ‎9/‎10/‎2019 was unexpected.
> 
> 
> 
> Event 41, Kernel-Power
> The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
> 
> 
> 3800x, x570 Aorus Master F6, 970 Evo plus 1TB M.2, Windows 10 1093, latest chipset drivers etc.


Check "Fast Start" option on windows 10 shutdown and disabled it, if it is enabled.


----------



## PopReference

Belcebuu said:


> Does anyone have the Gskill 3600c15 working with the x570 Master ? it is not in the memory support list, should it matter?
> 
> I am having errors all the time, even trying to set it to its defaults 3600c15 (gear down disable to get odd latency)


I got mine to work with XMP but didn't bother to check for stability because the secondary timings are very loose and voltages are lower then what it needs for Ryzen. The Fast preset from the Ryzen calculator was stable enough.


----------



## Ray666

Firespark7 said:


> Hi everyone, was wondering if anyone can help.
> 
> I've got a Ryzen 3600 on an Aorus Elite x570 with the Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x 8GB) 3200MHz DDR4 kit.
> 
> My problem is that the MB won't always apply the XMP settings. To be more exact, if I go into BIOS, the XMP profile will be showing as enabled. If I save and exit, the memory runs at the correct overclocked speeds. If I restart again and don't go into BIOS, the memory reverts to base settings. If then I go into BIOS again, the XMP will still show as enabled and if I save and exit, it works once again.
> 
> I have my sticks in the correct (A2 B2) slots. I've tried with them in different slots, and I've also tried with only 1 stick.
> 
> I've tried this on BIOS F4 and F5a, same issue. I haven't yet updated to the latest one.
> 
> Is this a BIOS issue? Anything else that I can try?


In the gigabyte forum this problem was reported by some users, they found a bug and a workaround:
http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7863/multiple-reports-reset-issue-boards


----------



## Heuchler

Cinebench R15 - Ryzen 3950X and X570 AORUS Master

at stock: 3,932 
4.3GHz: 4,384
4.4GHz: 4,475










Gigabyte X570 Overclocker Guide 
https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/multimedia/2/file/548/988.pdf



Chapter 2: How to Overclock Your 3rd Gen AMD Ryzen CPU
For reference we are using a GIGABYTE X570 AORUS MASTER motherboard, an AMD Ryzen 9
3950X processor, 16GB AORUS DDR4 3200Mhz, and a liquid cooler, the EK-KIT P360.
Based on our testing the AMD Ryzen 9 3950X can hit around 4.3 GHz using around 1.4V Vcore.
In this guide we will be targeting a frequency of 4.3GHz on all the cores from a stock
frequency of 3.3 GHz.

Disclaimer: Overclocking will technically void your warranty. While it’s usually safe, there is
potential to damage the chip if you push voltages too high.
Taking Your CPU to the Next Level – Overclocking
Simply follow the steps below and you’ll be enjoying your overclocked Ryzen powerhouse in
no time.

Although AMD Ryzen 9 3950X processors have a Max Boost frequency of 4.7 GHz, that only
applies on two cores. Our goal is to overclock all 16 cores of this part at the maximum
possible speed.

■Step 1: Enter the BIOS
Enter the BIOS by restarting your computer and pressing the “delete” button before the OS
launches.

■ Step 2: Enter “Tweaker” tab
Change your “CPU Clock Ratio” to “43.00”. A CPU clock ratio of 43 multiplied by 100
which is our default “CPU Clock Control” gives you a frequency of 4300 MHz.
The CPU comes with a default CPU frequency of 3300 MHz, which means that it has a
default “CPU Clock Ratio” of “33.00” and a default “CPU Clock Control” of “100”.
Interesting fact! We noticed that if you look in CPU-Z while running at default clocks, the
frequency jumps up and down. This is the power saving settings at work. Once you
overclock and increase your “CPU Clock Ratio” to any value above the default setting of
“33.00” the measured frequency stops going up and down.
Different from Intel’s, “CPU Clock Ratio” can be adjusted in increments of 0.25x instead
of 1.0x. For example “CPU Clock Ratios” of 33.25, 33.50, 33.75 etc are possible.




■Step 3: Adjust Your Voltage Settings
Now we have tuned almost all the features and the frequencies of our CPU but in order 
for the CPU to work at a higher speed it needs to be supplied with higher voltage. Go to
the starting BIOS page (Tweaker) and scroll down to the voltage options.

3a. Change CPU Vcore: Raising this helps keep the system stable at higher CPU frequencies.
However, it also increases the amount of heat your CPU produces. We suggest you to keep Vcore
from 1.3 to 1.45v when overclocking to around 4 GHz–however—CPUs differ, some require higher 
voltages to be stable, some lower. There’s a large component of luck involved. 

3b. Adjust the rest of the Voltage Settings if necessary These are the same settings that exist on 
the previous AMD Chipset motherboards too. For a little extra boost in stability while overclocking 
we suggest you to try to change VCORE SOC up to 1.20-1.25 volts when using standard air or liquid cooling.
If you use a PCIe4.0 device try to avoid this adjustment on the VCORE SOC voltage. 
For CPU VDD18 you can adjust it up to 2.0 volts and for CPU VDDP up to +0.2 volts 
if this is required from the CPU you are testing. It wasn’t necessary for us. 
The PM_CLDO12, PM_1VSOC and the PM_1V8 you can adjust them up to 1.25V, 1.2V and 1.84V if your system
is not stable without them at Auto.

3b. Adjust the rest of the Voltage Settings if necessary
These are the same settings that exist on the previous AMD Chipset motherboards too.
For a little extra boost in stability while overclocking we suggest you to try to change
VCORE SOC up to 1.20-1.25 volts when using standard air or liquid cooling. If you use a
PCIe 4.0 device try to avoid this adjustment on the VCORE SOC voltage. For CPU VDD18
you can adjust it up to 2.0 volts and for CPU VDDP up to +0.2 volts if this is required from
the CPU you are testing. It wasn’t necessary for us. The PM_CLDO12, PM_1VSOC and the
PM_1V8 you can adjust them up to 1.25V, 1.2V and 1.84V if your system is not stable
without them at Auto.

3c. Adjust CPU Loadline Calibration Setting
If you need some extra stability adjust this setting to either “High” or “Turbo”. You may
notice that after this adjustment your CPU Vcore is higher. This option is located in the
“Advanced Voltage Settings” submenu.

■Step 4: Optimize Your Memory Settings
There are two different methods of optimizing your memory settings, the easy way is
through the Extreme Memory Profile (X.M.P.) option, and the more difficult way is
through manually adjusting your ram settings.

4a. Easy Way
Go back to the “Tweaker” starting page. Here you see the “Extreme Memory Profile
(X.M.P.)” option. Enable it. The system will choose the optimal memory frequency and
DRAM timings for you.

4b. More Difficult Way
AMD now supports higher memory dividers. Select the frequency that your memory sticks
run at. Since X.M.P. is not enabled, your memory timings will be automatically set by the
CPU. Next, go back to “Tweaker” and adjust the DRAM Voltage option. Set your DRAM
Voltage to your specific memory module’s recommended voltage setting.
Now that you’ve set your overclocks, it’s time to make sure that your system is stable!

Chapter 3: Stability Testing & Results
Congratulations! You have obtained a clock rate of around 4 GHz. Now it’s time to make
sure that it’s stable. We’re going to use the software below to monitor our system,
stability test, and adjust our overclocks.
Prime95 – This is used to stress test our CPU in order to ensure that it’s stable in the
most taxing of conditions.
CPU-Z – Used to monitor our CPU frequencies. Latest version is preferred.
HWiNFO – Used to monitor idle and load temperatures and Vcore settings.

How to Stability Test
■ Step 1: Prepare Stability Testing and Monitoring Applications
Open up CPU-Z, HWiNFO, and Prime95 so you are able to stress test and monitor CPU
temperature, frequency, and memory timings all on the same screen. Disable the AVX
options or if you want to test AVX, you will obtain lower frequencies since the load on
the CPU will be much higher.



■ Step 2 : Start Prime95
After starting the Prime95 torture test, highlight the Prime95 tray icon—all cores
should say “self-test”, if it shows “not working” that means that specific core has failed
to pass the test. Another form of failing the stability test is that your system may simply
just reboot or freeze, which means your settings were too aggressive and your CPU has
failed the stability test. We normally test Prime95 for 30 minutes. This duration can be
increased for more assurance.

■ Step 3a (Fail) : Close Prime95
Close Prime95 by right clicking the Prime95 icon on the tray bar in the lower right side
of your screen and selecting “Exit”. This closes Prime95.

■ Step 3b (Fail) : Adjust Frequency or Voltage
Now it’s time to adjust your frequency or voltage settings. You can do this either
through the BIOS or using EasyTune which is available through the GIGABYTE App
Center. You have two options: Either increase CPU Vcore or decrease “CPU Clock
Control”. We recommend you to stay under 95° C on your CPU along with a CPU Vcore
below 1.45 volts if possible. After making adjustments go back to Step 1. If it continues
to fail, dial down your “CPU Clock Control” until you pass stability testing.


■ Step 4 (Success): Enjoy Overclock or Increase Frequency
Congratulations, your current overclock is stable. You may want to try for a higher
frequency. To do so, experiment with raising your CPU Clock Control and CPU Vcore
settings either in BIOS or EasyTune and go back to Step 1 for stability testing to ensure
that it’s stable.



Thermals
We ran tests using a liquid cooling setup at different voltages and frequencies using an
AMD Ryzen 9 3950X to show the difference in thermal performance. As you can see with
our liquid cooling setup the temperatures are similar than what we were getting last year
using a Ryzen 7 2700X.



Buildzoid "spreadsheet" video overclocking 3700X on MSI X570 Godlike


----------



## GBT-MatthewH

Ray666 said:


> In the gigabyte forum this problem was reported by some users, they found a bug and a workaround:
> http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/7863/multiple-reports-reset-issue-boards


This was fixed in latest BIOS'


----------



## Roboionator

hi 
GIGABYTE AMD X570 Ryzen Overclocking Guide
https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/9224/gigabyte-amd-x570-ryzen-overclocking-guide/index.html
what do you say


----------



## kblank

*Missing Settings*

Hello

My BIOS doesn't have the menu item settings -> AMD Overclocking. My settings page matches what is in chapter 2-5 of the manual on page 48:

Platform Power
IO Ports
Miscellaneous
AMD CBS

PC Health
Smart Fan 5

It there something I missed to get that enabled? I first installed F7b and then tried installing F6 and it didn't have it either, both from the website. On the Aorus owner's post I installed F7c and don't see it there either. 

I have a 2700 installed, maybe due to the processor?


----------



## Heuchler

@ Roboionator

I ran into this guide this morning and didn't want to comment on it. I like TweakTown but this guide isn't the best. As in I wouldn't recommend it to anybody. 

Seem very intel-centric approaching of overclocking on an AMD platform. Reminds on what happened with Hardware Review sites during the Phenom II days.





> At this point, you will move on to harder benchmarks and Prime 95, in the end our CPU can only do about 4.1GHz with Prime95, although Blender benchmark will pass with these settings. It's up to you whether you will run Prime95 or other harsh stability testing programs, as they can damage the CPU, these programs we used for stability testing are designed must like other software that would be used every day. If you have any problems overclocking, you can comment on this article and we will help you out.


Read more: https://www.tweaktown.com/guides/9224/gigabyte-amd-x570-ryzen-overclocking-guide/index6.html

Doesn't seem their overclock does a better than AMD's PB2 algorithm which doesn't void the CPUs warranty. So, what is the point.


Flowchart is nice but I don't think it is ideal method of getting the most out of Matisse Processors (reduce performance bottlenecks).


VCore : 1.325V high-current loads max (All-Core, heavy thread workloads) after VDroop (I didn't experience enough VDroop to make 1.40v fix voltage safe).
CPU_SoC 1.20v max (really don't need over 1.10v) 
VDDP : 900-950mv
VDDG : 950mv 


I would guess TweakTown had voltages too high causes performance degradation. Besides excess volts causing more heat which will cause things to throttle faster.

"The FCLK not only gets unstable around ~1800MHz (3600MHz DRAM speed) but it can degrade performance if unstable since there can be a penalty from error correction mechanisms"






[AHOC] BIOS walkthrough: Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme






[AHOC] Overclocking 4x8GB of 3000MHz CL15 Crucial Ballistix on a Gigabyte X570 Aorus Xtreme with a 3700X






[AHOC] Follow up to the X570 Xtreme + 4x8GB Crucial Ballistix overclocking


----------



## Josh Cox

I have the following rig: 
Ryzen 3900x 
Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master
64 GB of G Skill Trident Z Neo 3600 MHz (18-22-22-42, F4-3600C18Q-64GTZN) RAM
Windows 10 on a Samsung 970 Evo Plus
In case you need it my Windows 10 is Build 18362.356

and I am having the occasional problem booting into Windows. It seems to go away when I reinstall Windows, but I've done a clean install and it was working for a little bit and then it started acting up again. 
I ran a memtest and everything checked out with 0 errors, and also ran a superposition test and that passed with no errors. When I do successfully boot up, it is a very slow boot considering it's a NVME SSD....
I also would like some overclocking help when I get it working fully again and can send any information you need for you to help me.

Is my slot booting a C state issue or is it hardware. Has anyone has seen/heard of this slow booting issue


----------



## bigblueshock

Belcebuu said:


> Does anyone have the Gskill 3600c15 working with the x570 Master ? it is not in the memory support list, should it matter?
> 
> I am having errors all the time, even trying to set it to its defaults 3600c15 (gear down disable to get odd latency)


Hi Belcebuu,

Not sure if you got my PM reply. I have a couple of tips to try and get you stable considering I have same exact setup (3600 Cas 15 G.skills). I would advise against using XMP. Spend the extra 10 minutes and put the timings/voltages in manually into the BIOS.

1) Make sure they're in the correct physical DIMM configuration on motherboard. Slot A2 and B2

2) Download Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.2. Click the purple R-XMP button. *Side Note: From what I've seen, this will give the loosest timings across the board just to get you started on stability. I've had trouble using my Typhoon XMP Imports with the latest ABBA Bios (was unstable on FAST))

3) Calculate SAFE or Calculate FAST. Obviously FAST will give you tighter timings, but up to you which one you want to try.

4) Screenshot and Print out both the MAIN tab and ADVANCED tab. Print them on a printer, and go into BIOS. I wouldn't worry about any additional calculators. Check off one by one on the sheet you printed out as you input them into the BIOS (so you dont miss any)

For the options of MIN / REC / MAX, I was able to get away with using the Minimums. If you're unstable, try switching the voltages to Recommended.

Last but not least, go into the MEMbench tab and choose MEMBench mode, and run. Sometimes errors will come within the first 2 minutes if you're unstable. If not, let it run until it finishes.


----------



## Belcebuu

bigblueshock said:


> Hi Belcebuu,
> 
> Not sure if you got my PM reply. I have a couple of tips to try and get you stable considering I have same exact setup (3600 Cas 15 G.skills). I would advise against using XMP. Spend the extra 10 minutes and put the timings/voltages in manually into the BIOS.
> 
> 1) Make sure they're in the correct physical DIMM configuration on motherboard. Slot A2 and B2
> 
> 2) Download Ryzen DRAM Calculator 1.6.2. Click the purple R-XMP button. *Side Note: From what I've seen, this will give the loosest timings across the board just to get you started on stability. I've had trouble using my Typhoon XMP Imports with the latest ABBA Bios (was unstable on FAST))
> 
> 3) Calculate SAFE or Calculate FAST. Obviously FAST will give you tighter timings, but up to you which one you want to try.
> 
> 4) Screenshot and Print out both the MAIN tab and ADVANCED tab. Print them on a printer, and go into BIOS. I wouldn't worry about any additional calculators. Check off one by one on the sheet you printed out as you input them into the BIOS (so you dont miss any)
> 
> For the options of MIN / REC / MAX, I was able to get away with using the Minimums. If you're unstable, try switching the voltages to Recommended.
> 
> Last but not least, go into the MEMbench tab and choose MEMBench mode, and run. Sometimes errors will come within the first 2 minutes if you're unstable. If not, let it run until it finishes.


Thanks man, I returned them. I read they have high RMA in newegg and in some forums


----------



## bigblueshock

Belcebuu said:


> Thanks man, I returned them. I read they have high RMA in newegg and in some forums


No problem. I may one day go for a 32GB kit. I don't think 16GB will hit limits for gaming anytime soon, but will in the lifetime of our Ryzen x570 systems. Unfortunately when I got my kit, the Neo's were not out yet. If I had to re-do buying memory, I'd probably get a 32GB kit like these...

https://www.newegg.com/g-skill-32gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820232860


----------



## Markus77

1usmus Custom Power Plan 

Bios F10 

I found Global C-state Control, Power Supply idle Control, CPPC Preferred Cores

I found not CPPC, AMD Cool´n´Qiuet and PPC Adjustment


----------



## OverCloke

Markus77 said:


> 1usmus Custom Power Plan
> 
> Bios F10
> 
> I found Global C-state Control, Power Supply idle Control, CPPC Preferred Cores
> 
> I found not CPPC, AMD Cool´n´Qiuet and PPC Adjustment


Some options are hidden. It is normal and will be by default.

https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html

"If you can't find certain settings, such as "AMD Cool'n'Quiet" or "PPC Adjustment", do not worry, they are of secondary importance. Some motherboard manufacturers just hide them."


----------



## bluechris

OverCloke said:


> Some options are hidden. It is normal and will be by default.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/1usmus-custom-power-plan-for-ryzen-3000-zen-2-processors/2.html
> 
> 
> 
> "If you can't find certain settings, such as "AMD Cool'n'Quiet" or "PPC Adjustment", do not worry, they are of secondary importance. Some motherboard manufacturers just hide them."


Wait, other mb manufacturers have this settings in x570 bios and gigabyte don't?


----------



## BeeDeeEff

bluechris said:


> Wait, other mb manufacturers have this settings in x570 bios and gigabyte don't?


Available settings, the label of those settings, the precision of those settings, and the grouping and access to settings vary quite a bit from mobo mnfg to mobo mnfg outside of a handful of the most commonly used settings.


----------



## drzoidberg33

Hey guys, just got this board yesterday and I've updated to the latest public BIOS (F10c).

Maybe I'm just blind but I cannot find where to enable PBO in the BIOS, is it hidden somewhere?


----------



## OverCloke

drzoidberg33 said:


> Hey guys, just got this board yesterday and I've updated to the latest public BIOS (F10c).
> 
> Maybe I'm just blind but I cannot find where to enable PBO in the BIOS, is it hidden somewhere?


Hi,

Is under Settings/AMD Overclocking and its named Precision Boost Overdrive.

Regards.


----------



## drzoidberg33

OverCloke said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is under Settings/AMD Overclocking and its named Precision Boost Overdrive.
> 
> Regards.



I don't see that option at all under settings.

I have AMD CBS, that's it and that doesn't have any PBO settings.

I'm still running a 2700X but it should still have PBO, wonder if they've only enabled it for Ryzen 3000 chips on this BIOS (my previous Asus board worked fine).


----------



## nangu

May be the AMD Overclocking menu is enabled on Ryzen 3000 cpus only?

Check if you have the "XFR Enhancement" submenu inside the AMD CBS options. You can set PBO on there if enabled for your 2700X.

EDIT: I'm sorry, didn't see your second image. You don't have that option neither, which is weird :-(


----------



## otl

Hi 

Sorry, this is totally new for me, but i'm trying to oc my ram. I have used the Dram calculator, and still punching in the numbers in bios. Now its the VVDG voltage (clD0 VDDG voltage) turn. But in the bios i've both VVDG CCD and VDDG IOD voltage control. Should both here be the same (950)?


----------



## nangu

otl said:


> Hi
> 
> Sorry, this is totally new for me, but i'm trying to oc my ram. I have used the Dram calculator, and still punching in the numbers in bios. Now its the VVDG voltage (clD0 VDDG voltage) turn. But in the bios i've both VVDG CCD and VDDG IOD voltage control. Should both here be the same (950)?


Hi, I had set both to the same value. As far as I know, the VVDG CCD voltage is the infinity fabric voltage at the core complex end, and the VDDG IOD voltage is the voltage at the IO chip end. They opened up these two on the latest Agesa, to allow more granular control on infinity fabric overclocking I guess.


----------



## otl

nangu said:


> Hi, I had set both to the same value. As far as I know, the VVDG CCD voltage is the infinity fabric voltage at the core complex end, and the VDDG IOD voltage is the voltage at the IO chip end. They opened up these two on the latest Agesa, to allow more granular control on infinity fabric overclocking I guess.


I did choose the other option in bios, dont remeber the name, under FX something  AMD is more diffucult then Intel. Stability, oc ++ It seem like a beta whole AMD. I'm not complaining, but it is what it is. Gigabyte have things spread all over the bios  But the favorite's tab is good to have.


----------



## nangu

otl said:


> I did choose the other option in bios, dont remeber the name, under FX something  AMD is more diffucult then Intel. Stability, oc ++ It seem like a beta whole AMD. I'm not complaining, but it is what it is. Gigabyte have things spread all over the bios  But the favorite's tab is good to have.



Yes, you will find the same settings in the Amd CBS menu, and AMD Overclocking menu. These UEFI options need a good cleanup I guess.


----------



## Medizinmann

drzoidberg33 said:


> I don't see that option at all under settings.
> 
> I have AMD CBS, that's it and that doesn't have any PBO settings.
> 
> I'm still running a 2700X but it should still have PBO, wonder if they've only enabled it for Ryzen 3000 chips on this BIOS (my previous Asus board worked fine).


AFAIK PBO has been disabled....for Ryzen 2xxx...on newer BIOS-Versions supporting Ryzen 3xxx...

http://forum.gigabyte.us/thread/1542/ori?page=197

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## MacMus

Hello, Which board do you recommend for 3950x this one or MSI x570 ACE ?


----------



## Delta9k

MacMus said:


> Hello, Which board do you recommend for 3950x this one or MSI x570 ACE ?


Well I have been pleased with the Aorus x570 Master I have on a test bench and have run it through the ringer with both a 3800X and a 3900X - And assuming that I can actually get my hands on a 3950X, I will pick up another Master for it. The board hardware is solid - BIOS support has been awesome, memory tuning has been excellent, and PCIe gen 4 and 3 compatible devices have all been playing nice. I have another Major 'A' brand board which is solid hardware too but their BIOS support and support in general - mmm not so good. So Gigabyte is going to get at least one more board out of me. Hope that helps.


----------



## otl

I've one question. In the bios, under XFR Enhancement there is something called soc overclock vid, what is that? I havent touched that one and its on 48. But i think its like this; soc overclock vid 48 = vcore soc 1.1V. And it did come automatic when i set vcore soc to 1.1V. Is this right?


----------



## Rapidian

otl said:


> I've one question. In the bios, under XFR Enhancement there is something called soc overclock vid, what is that? I havent touched that one and its on 48. But i think its like this; soc overclock vid 48 = vcore soc 1.1V. And it did come automatic when i set vcore soc to 1.1V. Is this right?


Yes, that is correct. The BIOS will automatically assign a value to this if you had a zero and set the Vcore SOC voltage. 48 is the correct code for 1.1v. Mine does that as well.


----------



## otl

Rapidian said:


> Yes, that is correct. The BIOS will automatically assign a value to this if you had a zero and set the Vcore SOC voltage. 48 is the correct code for 1.1v. Mine does that as well.


Thank you for your quick answer


----------



## Boorock

Guys, I'm planning to use F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM with a 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 but can't find it in the QVL and RAM configurator at G.SKILL site (G.SKILL advised it only for Intel Z270-Z370 boards) 
https://www.gskill.com/product/165/1...35V16GB-(2x8GB) 

Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
Is the system stable, any problems ?
I'll be very glad to hear your thoughts, experience with F4-3600C15D-16GTZ on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
(or any other RAM advice will be welcomed too...) Thanks.


----------



## RaXelliX

Boorock said:


> Guys, I'm planning to use F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM with a 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 but can't find it in the QVL and RAM configurator at G.SKILL site (G.SKILL advised it only for Intel Z270-Z370 boards)
> https://www.gskill.com/product/165/1...35V16GB-(2x8GB)
> 
> Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
> Is the system stable, any problems ?
> I'll be very glad to hear your thoughts, experience with F4-3600C15D-16GTZ on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?
> (or any other RAM advice will be welcomed too...) Thanks.


I did saw one other person trying to get this kit to work earlier but i dont know where the post is. Search this thread and Aorus Master Owners thread for 3600C15D. He did not have much luck tho. Just remember to set Gear Down Mode to Disabled. Ryzen does not like uneven timings like CL15, CL17, CL19 etc. So you may need to adjust the timings to either CL14 or CL16 to get it working properly.

Do you already have the kit or are you planning to buy one?


----------



## Boorock

RaXelliX said:


> I did saw one other person trying to get this kit to work earlier but i dont know where the post is. Search this thread and Aorus Master Owners thread for 3600C15D. He did not have much luck tho. Just remember to set Gear Down Mode to Disabled. Ryzen does not like uneven timings like CL15, CL17, CL19 etc. So you may need to adjust the timings to either CL14 or CL16 to get it working properly.
> 
> Do you already have the kit or are you planning to buy one?


No, I didn't have it, I was just planning. Thanks for your reply !


----------



## ryouiki

Boorock said:


> Guys, I'm planning to use F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM with a 3800X on a Gigabyte Aorus Master X570 but can't find it in the QVL and RAM configurator at G.SKILL site (G.SKILL advised it only for Intel Z270-Z370 boards)
> https://www.gskill.com/product/165/1...35V16GB-(2x8GB)
> 
> Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?


I should have a Aorus Master here early next week, and have 2 kits of this memory I can test with. If you are still interested, I can post results once the motherboard arrives.


----------



## ryouiki

As a side note I cannot seem to find this information from Gigabyte manual... does anyone know how the PCIe lanes are distributed on this board?

I assume something like:

CPU x16 -> First PCIe Expansion Slot
CPU x4 -> M2A
CPU x4 -> X570 Chipset -> M2B / M2C?


----------



## RaXelliX

https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view


----------



## ryouiki

RaXelliX said:


> https://drive.google.com/file/d/193tSL7U6VwPwnWYm4NPdjQQ3xZwShiAD/view


Perfect, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Ownedj00

Hello i hope someone can help with this.

I went into my bios the other day and noticed my bios had changed to the shipped bios (f4) but i updated my bios when i built the pc 2 weeks ago to f10. so do i update the bios again or try change it. when ever i turn my pc on sometimes will take 2-3 post cycles to actually post to desktop.
3900x
aorus master x570
gskill C16 3600mhz 16gb
Win10 on 500gb 2.5 SSD 

So how do i go about fixing this? is another bios more stable then f10?


----------



## Cyclonic

Ownedj00 said:


> Hello i hope someone can help with this.
> 
> I went into my bios the other day and noticed my bios had changed to the shipped bios (f4) but i updated my bios when i built the pc 2 weeks ago to f10. so do i update the bios again or try change it. when ever i turn my pc on sometimes will take 2-3 post cycles to actually post to desktop.
> 
> 3900x
> aorus master x570
> gskill C16 3600mhz 16gb
> Win10 on 500gb 2.5 SSD
> 
> So how do i go about fixing this? is another bios more stable then f10?


The master has 2 bios chips it seems 1 has some unstable settings so it tries to switch to the other bios, if you place the jumpers both up or down then it will only select 1 bios. If you keep 1 up and 1 down it will switch between bios when one setting is unstable.


----------



## sirbaili

Hi guys.

To all of x570 Aorus Master Owners:

Gigabyte has done awful JOB Creating this motherboard:

I have been playing with it for about a week and there is a partial list of what does not work.

1. Compatibility with older generation Ryzen Cpu's: I have a 2700x and installed it into mobo - mobo booted - and it stuck at bios logo.

after a little research : it was already documented - when inserting graphics card into 1st PCIE x16 slot - bios would stuck at startup.

2. when 2nd lan is enabled - windows cannot enter sleep mode - instead it reboots itself - so you have to disable second(RTL 2.5GB) lan in bios as well.

3. I inserted my hp nvme drive in the third slot of motherboard(the bottom one) and at the same time usb 3.2 addon card in bottom PCIE slot. Guess what happened: error 99 super IO ERROR.

After removing Usb add on card - motherboard booted. I thought - little sacrifice - worth it.

after first boot - made changes in bios and at next startup got the same frozen gigabyte logo.

Nothing Helped - after several bios flashes and reflashes - changed to secondary bios - the same story.

Now removed NVME from mobo - and the motherboard became normal again.

so inserted nvme from different manufacturer - samsong 970 Evo. - the same story - stuck at logo.

Removed samsung and inserted HP Nvme into second m.2 slot - everything works - and gigabyte even did not pay for all the debugging work 

sorry gigabyte - we are done

and that's what happened to me only. I guess there are a lot more people out there frustrated as i am at Gigabyte. 

I hope this helps when making decision : what x570 mobo to buy.


----------



## Ownedj00

Cyclonic said:


> The master has 2 bios chips it seems 1 has some unstable settings so it tries to switch to the other bios, if you place the jumpers both up or down then it will only select 1 bios. If you keep 1 up and 1 down it will switch between bios when one setting is unstable.


Thanks i might do that and update the second bios so they are both on F10.


----------



## sirbaili

*Now the Interesting stuff...*

So After the complaints - her comes the interesting stuff:

Daily I am using 3900x OC-ed to 4200Mhz with 1.175 Vcore set in bios(All Core OC-ing). Temps are bellow 55 Celcius.

I have custom water loop.

Decided to go 4400 - for the ske of tests only.

Vcore - 1.30v set in bios - LLC - Medium

Ram is 3200mhz 14-14-14- G.skill Flarews - timings set according to DRAM Calculator for ryzen.


----------



## matthew87

sirbaili said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> To all of x570 Aorus Master Owners:
> 
> Gigabyte has done awful JOB Creating this motherboard:
> 
> I have been playing with it for about a week and there is a partial list of what does not work.
> 
> 1. Compatibility with older generation Ryzen Cpu's: I have a 2700x and installed it into mobo - mobo booted - and it stuck at bios logo.
> 
> after a little research : it was already documented - when inserting graphics card into 1st PCIE x16 slot - bios would stuck at startup.
> 
> 2. when 2nd lan is enabled - windows cannot enter sleep mode - instead it reboots itself - so you have to disable second(RTL 2.5GB) lan in bios as well.
> 
> 3. I inserted my hp nvme drive in the third slot of motherboard(the bottom one) and at the same time usb 3.2 addon card in bottom PCIE slot. Guess what happened: error 99 super IO ERROR.
> 
> After removing Usb add on card - motherboard booted. I thought - little sacrifice - worth it.
> 
> after first boot - made changes in bios and at next startup got the same frozen gigabyte logo.
> 
> Nothing Helped - after several bios flashes and reflashes - changed to secondary bios - the same story.
> 
> Now removed NVME from mobo - and the motherboard became normal again.
> 
> so inserted nvme from different manufacturer - samsong 970 Evo. - the same story - stuck at logo.
> 
> Removed samsung and inserted HP Nvme into second m.2 slot - everything works - and gigabyte even did not pay for all the debugging work
> 
> sorry gigabyte - we are done
> 
> and that's what happened to me only. I guess there are a lot more people out there frustrated as i am at Gigabyte.
> 
> I hope this helps when making decision : what x570 mobo to buy.


Pretty much

The X570 Master is a well designed and built board, but Gigabyte are absolutely woeful to the point of pathetic when it comes to the quality of their BIOS' and software stack.


----------



## ryouiki

Boorock said:


> Do you have any experience with this F4-3600C15D-16GTZ RAM on Aorus Master X570 + 3800X ?


My board arrived today and finally finished installing. At this point I can tell you that this kit with work in 4x8 configuration using the standard XMP profile. Unfortunately that is about all I can say at this point as forcing CR to 1T on and disabling GDM on the XMP profile resulted in memory errors... currently running Karhu with 1T/GDM enabled successfully @ 2000% coverage.

My previous board's settings for [email protected] is not stable either... but that is also still on AGESA 1.0.0.3, so really hard to judge at this point. I will be tweaking the memory over the next few days to see if I can get timings tighter... I can't seem to do higher frequency w/ 4x8 configuration, but my 3900x seems to also be a big loser in the silicon lottery anyway.

All that said... the BIOS on this board is infuriatingly slow as soon as you turn off CSM... there is a terrible delay between every key press/mouse movement.


----------



## Boorock

*F4-3600C16D-16GTZR for X570 Aorus Master + 3800x*



ryouiki said:


> I should have a Aorus Master here early next week, and have 2 kits of this memory I can test with. If you are still interested, I can post results once the motherboard arrives.


Thanks ryouki, I bought the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B-die with 16-16-16-36 timings @ 1.35v + RGB) which was surprisingly cheaper momentarily. (I didn't want a RGB ram but it was cheaper than the others and that's how I got it.)
https://www.gskill.com/product/165/...GBDDR4-3600MHz-CL16-16-16-36-1.35V16GB-(2x8GB)

Although the exact model is not in the X570 Aorus Master QVL, G.SKILL is recommending it. (for all X570 boards exactly)
But still be interested in a test with CL16 vs CL15 differences though...


----------



## os2wiz

Are the memory tabs and slots steel reinforced to reduce breaking memory tabs and damaged slots???



Heuchler said:


> Boards features:
> 
> * Direct 14-phase [12+2] Infineon Digital VRM (XDPE123G5C) with 50A IR3556 Powerstages
> * Fins-Array Heatsink and Direct Touch Heatpipe, Thermally conductive Baseplate
> * 6-Layer 2X Copper PCIe 4.0 Mid-Loss Ready PCB
> * B-Clock IC, LED POST code, Status LEDs, Easy Voltage Measuring Points
> * Socketed Dual-BIOS (selectable) + Q-Flash
> * ALC1220-VB & ESS SABRE 9118 DAC with WIMA film Capacitors
> * Triple PCIe 4.0 M.2 + 6x SATA-III (last two SATA ports shared with 3rd M.2 off the chipset)
> 
> *Board layout*
> View attachment 285552
> 
> 
> 
> *DIMM*
> View attachment 285562
> 
> 
> 
> *Status LEDs*
> View attachment 285556
> 
> 
> 
> *POST Codes*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Code Description
> 10 PEI Core is started.
> 11 Pre-memory CPU initialization is started.
> 12~14 Reserved.
> 15 Pre-memory North-Bridge initialization is started.
> 16~18 Reserved.
> 19 Pre-memory South-Bridge initialization is started.
> 1A~2A Reserved.
> 2B~2F Memory initialization.
> 31 Memory installed.
> 32~36 CPU PEI initialization.
> 37~3A IOH PEI initialization.
> 3B~3E PCH PEI initialization.
> 3F~4F Reserved.
> 60 DXE Core is started.
> 61 NVRAM initialization.
> 62 Installation of the PCH runtime services.
> 63~67 CPU DXE initialization is started.
> 68 PCI host bridge initialization is started.
> 69 IOH DXE initialization.
> 6A IOH SMM initialization.
> 6B~6F Reserved.
> 70 PCH DXE initialization.
> 71 PCH SMM initialization.
> 72 PCH devices initialization.
> 73~77 PCH DXE initialization (PCH module specific).
> 78 ACPI Core initialization.
> 79 CSM initialization is started.
> 7A~7F Reserved for AMI use.
> 80~8F Reserved for OEM use (OEM DXE initialization codes).
> 90 Phase transfer to BDS (Boot Device Selection) from DXE.
> 91 Issue event to connect drivers.
> 92 PCI Bus initialization is started.
> 93 PCI Bus hot plug initialization.
> 94 PCI Bus enumeration for detecting how many resources are requested.
> 95 Check PCI device requested resources.
> 96 Assign PCI device resources.
> 97 Console Output devices connect (ex. Monitor is lighted).
> 98 Console input devices connect (ex. PS2/USB keyboard/mouse are activated).
> 99 Super IO initialization.
> 9A USB initialization is started.
> 9B Issue reset during USB initialization process.
> 9C Detect and install all currently connected USB devices.
> 9D Activated all currently connected USB devices.
> 9E~9F Reserved.
> A0 IDE initialization is started.
> A1 Issue reset during IDE initialization process.
> A2 Detect and install all currently connected IDE devices.
> A3 Activated all currently connected IDE devices.
> A4 SCSI initialization is started.
> A5 Issue reset during SCSI initialization process.
> A6 Detect and install all currently connected SCSI devices.
> A7 Activated all currently connected SCSI devices.
> A8 Verify password if needed.
> A9 BIOS Setup is started.
> AA Reserved.
> AB Wait user command in BIOS Setup.
> AC Reserved.
> AD Issue Ready To Boot event for OS Boot.
> AE Boot to Legacy OS.
> AF Exit Boot Services.
> B0 Runtime AP installation begins.
> B1 Runtime AP installation ends.
> B2 Legacy Option ROM initialization.
> B3 System reset if needed.
> B4 USB device hot plug-in.
> B5 PCI device hot plug.
> B6 Clean-up of NVRAM.
> B7 Reconfigure NVRAM settings.
> B8~BF Reserved.
> C0~CF Reserved.
> Code Description
> E0 S3 Resume is started (called from DXE IPL).
> E1 Fill boot script data for S3 resume.
> E2 Initializes VGA for S3 resume.
> E3 OS S3 wake vector call.
> 
> S3 Resume
> Code Description
> F0 Recovery mode will be triggered due to invalid firmware volume detection.
> F1 Recovery mode will be triggered by user decision.
> F2 Recovery is started.
> F3 Recovery firmware image is found.
> F4 Recovery firmware image is loaded.
> F5~F7 Reserved for future AMI progress codes.
> 
> Recovery
> Code Description
> 50~55 Memory initialization error occurs.
> 56 Invalid CPU type or speed.
> 57 CPU mismatch.
> 58 CPU self test failed or possible CPU cache error.
> 59 CPU micro-code is not found or micro-code update is failed.
> 5A Internal CPU error.
> 5B Reset PPI is failed.
> 5C~5F Reserved.
> D0 CPU initialization error.
> D1 IOH initialization error.
> D2 PCH initialization error.
> D3 Some of the Architectural Protocols are not available.
> D4 PCI resource allocation error. Out of Resources.
> D5 No Space for Legacy Option ROM initialization.
> D6 No Console Output Devices are found.
> D7 No Console Input Devices are found.
> D8 It is an invalid password.
> D9~DA Can't load Boot Option.
> DB Flash update is failed.
> DC Reset protocol is failed.
> DE~DF Reserved.
> E8 S3 resume is failed.
> E9 S3 Resume PPI is not found.
> EA S3 Resume Boot Script is invalid.
> EB S3 OS Wake call is failed.
> EC~EF Reserved.
> F8 Recovery PPI is invalid.
> F9 Recovery capsule is not found.
> FA Invalid recovery capsule.
> FB~FF Reserved.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *M.2 and SATA-III*
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 285558
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Voltage Measurement Points*
> View attachment 285554
> 
> 
> 
> *BIOS Switches*
> View attachment 285560
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Q-Flash can update the BIOS without a OS like DOS or Windows - embedded in BIOS [END key on POST screen or F8 inside the menu in BIOS].
> Q-Flash Plus is more of a recovery tool or if you don't have a unsupported processor and need to update the BIOS (takes 2-3 minutes).
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Has to be done in Dual-BIOS mode if the board has it. Flashes MAIN BIOS then upon success it flashed the BACKUP BIOS .
> 
> white USB	port on rear I/O with a USB flash	drive (formatted in FAT32/16 file	system). renamed the BIOS file to "GIGABYTE.bin"
> 
> if the main BIOS is corrupted or damaged, the backup BIOS will take over on the next system boot to ensure normal system operation
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Manual*
> http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-aorus-master_1002_190708_e.pdf
> 
> *Memory QVL *
> https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Motherboard/X570-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10/support#support-doc
> 
> *AMD chipset driver*
> https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
> 
> *AMD Ryzen Master*
> https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master
> 
> Ryzen Master Reference Guide [PDF]
> https://www.amd.com/system/files/documents/ryzen-master-quick-reference-guide.pdf


----------



## ryouiki

Boorock said:


> Thanks ryouki, I bought the F4-3600C16D-16GTZR (Samsung B-die with 16-16-16-36 timings @ 1.35v + RGB) which was surprisingly cheaper momentarily.



Probably did yourself a favor there, after many hours of trying various settings with CL15 kit(s) (in both 2x8 and 4x8) I started to get frustrated and pulled out some older GSKILL F4-3200C14Q memory and tried a few things... system immediately booted with coupled MCLK/FCLK @ 1900, which would always result with F9 error on the CL15 kit regardless of voltage/timings.

So perhaps my CPU isn't as bad as I thought it was and it was down to this memory. It also seems to get strangely unstable as voltage increases for whatever reason.


----------



## Ownedj00

Ok i'm hoping someone can help me (build in sig below) I get about 2 starts on my PC before the bios resets its self. All stock settings except XMP and changed fan curve. 

Why am i getting this and how can i fix it? I'm on F11 but it was the same on F10 bios too. Is there another one i should try that's more stable?


----------



## Roboionator

https://www.ekwb.com/news/the-eagerly-awaited-quantum-monoblock-for-the-aorus-x570-master/


----------



## ryouiki

Have to say very happy with this board compared to my Crosshair VII Hero. Memory overclocking has worked far better, and annoyances like the system refusing to resume from sleep/rebooting from sleep are gone. If they could just fix BIOS + CSM Disabled, I wouldn't really have anything worth complaining about... maybe fix the image compression artifacts on the full screen boot logo?


----------



## Delta9k

ryouiki said:


> Have to say very happy with this board compared to my Crosshair VII Hero. Memory overclocking has worked far better, and annoyances like the system refusing to resume from sleep/rebooting from sleep are gone. If they could just fix BIOS + CSM Disabled, I wouldn't really have anything worth complaining about... maybe fix the image compression artifacts on the full screen boot logo?


I've been thinking about transplanting my 3900X over to my CH7, replacing the the 2700x thats on it now. Or, I also have a 3800x I could use but I just have not been able to pull the trigger. I was really hoping to give a little update to the CH7 with a little beefier cpu and make her last thru to the Zen3 (4000 series) launch, but it seems Asus is just not that committed to supporting the x470 boards much more. That CH7 and 2700X combo has always been and still is really stout - it's those damn benchmarks numbers that make me think, if I just had a 3000 series on her ...


----------



## sirbaili

Delta9k said:


> I've been thinking about transplanting my 3900X over to my CH7, replacing the the 2700x thats on it now. Or, I also have a 3800x I could use but I just have not been able to pull the trigger. I was really hoping to give a little update to the CH7 with a little beefier cpu and make her last thru to the Zen3 (4000 series) launch, but it seems Asus is just not that committed to supporting the x470 boards much more. That CH7 and 2700X combo has always been and still is really stout - it's those damn benchmarks numbers that make me think, if I just had a 3000 series on her ...




Hi Delta9k.

I did the opposite - made a move back to CVII.

I am just fed up with the gigabyte aorus master's woes.

The straw that broke the camel's back: after latest bios update cpu vcore did not go down at all - no matter what power plan was put in place.

So I am back to CVII - I am at all clock OC - so it doesn't matter that it's firmware is 1.0.0.3.

Just Swapped cpu and enbaled global c-states - and Voilla: everything is working as it supposed to work.

I am At 4200 on all cores and Memory 3200 - 64gb - 15-17-17 - and all the other timongs on auto. gigabyte could not do it at all.

another thing that is I need .025 less voltage to be stable .

and temperatures are under 53 Celsius when cpu is stressed.( I am on custom water loop).

so as of today I am going to RMA gigabyte board.


----------



## m4n0

*Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER + Ryzen 3700X and G.SKILL 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW - System restart while gaming only*

System 
Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER + Ryzen 3700X and G.SKILL 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW
HX850i Corsair PSU 

I'm experiencing system shut down while playing certain games, ACC car sim, I've set the memory timing manually and it works fine during all benchmark tests and mem tests. System shutdown/restart only when i play this certain game. 

Used the ryzen memory calculator and manually configure ram bypassing XMP profile.

The safe setup without system shutdown was to download clock the memory feq by 35.33 / fclk 1767 and set timings below and runs fine while gaming no more shut down/restarts during gaming only. 

35.33 manual memory clocks, timings and voltage set 1.45V 

x570 Aurus Master - F11 BIOS 
Timings 
Clock 1800
Tcas - 14T
Trcd - 15T 
Trp - 14T
Tras - 28T
Trc - 42T
Trfc - 288T 
Command rate - 1T


----------



## Poloasis

For the life of me when I set an all core @4.2Ghz I cannot set a static voltage. It boots at 1.09ish v and crashes windows as soon I stress test the CPU. Works fine on Auto on core ratio. Also tried F11 bios with no joy.
Is there another section on the Aorus Master I should do this?
MB-Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master f11 bios
CPU AMD R9 3950x
Tx Guys.


----------



## nangu

Poloasis said:


> For the life of me when I set an all core @4.2Ghz I cannot set a static voltage. It boots at 1.09ish v and crashes windows as soon I stress test the CPU. Works fine on Auto on core ratio. Also tried F11 bios with no joy.
> Is there another section on the Aorus Master I should do this?
> MB-Gigabyte x570 Aorus Master f11 bios
> CPU AMD R9 3950x
> Tx Guys.



Hi, a static vCore never worked for me also, I don't know what's going on, or if I'm doing some mistakes.

Anyway, first disable "Core Performance Boost" inside Advanced CPU settings. Then, set vCore to "Normal" and a positive offset. For example, if you want a resulting vCore of 1.25v, set 0.15v as a positive offset (My CPU "default" voltage is around 1.1v, so I add 0.15 to get 1.25v at the end)

Use LLC as usual to get your desired voltage after droop.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Zed03

I am having same vcore problem. More info here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-512.html#post28242420


----------



## Poloasis

nangu said:


> Hi, a static vCore never worked for me also, I don't know what's going on, or if I'm doing some mistakes.
> 
> Anyway, first disable "Core Performance Boost" inside Advanced CPU settings. Then, set vCore to "Normal" and a positive offset. For example, if you want a resulting vCore of 1.25v, set 0.15v as a positive offset (My CPU "default" voltage is around 1.1v, so I add 0.15 to get 1.25v at the end)
> 
> Use LLC as usual to get your desired voltage after droop.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Yes sir and thank you. I was able to set 4.4Ghz on all cores @1.284 static with a 61c on heavy load. That is so weird that setting a static Vcore just doesn't work. I've tried F7b, f10 and F11.
Tx again.


----------



## Poloasis

Zed03 said:


> I am having same vcore problem. More info here: https://www.overclock.net/forum/11-...570-aorus-owners-thread-512.html#post28242420


Thanks bud.


----------



## Medizinmann

m4n0 said:


> System
> Gigabyte X570 AORUS MASTER + Ryzen 3700X and G.SKILL 16GB (2x8GB) F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW
> HX850i Corsair PSU
> 
> I'm experiencing system shut down while playing certain games, ACC car sim, I've set the memory timing manually and it works fine during all benchmark tests and mem tests. System shutdown/restart only when i play this certain game.
> 
> Used the ryzen memory calculator and manually configure ram bypassing XMP profile.
> 
> The safe setup without system shutdown was to download clock the memory feq by 35.33 / fclk 1767 and set timings below and runs fine while gaming no more shut down/restarts during gaming only.
> 
> 35.33 manual memory clocks, timings and voltage set 1.45V
> 
> x570 Aurus Master - F11 BIOS
> Timings
> Clock 1800
> Tcas - 14T
> Trcd - 15T
> Trp - 14T
> Tras - 28T
> Trc - 42T
> Trfc - 288T
> Command rate - 1T


Are memtests(i.e. Memtest86 , Karhu RAM test stable? 

What is the SoC Voltage, VDDP/VDDG Voltage etc...

But this isn't necessarily an issue with your memory OC in the end.
I could also be with your GPU or with CPU settings of some sort…

I get instabilities when using 1usmus power plan while everything is otherwise perfectly stable with AMDs Power Plan and so on…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Zed03

nangu said:


> Hi, a static vCore never worked for me also, I don't know what's going on, or if I'm doing some mistakes.
> 
> Anyway, first disable "Core Performance Boost" inside Advanced CPU settings. Then, set vCore to "Normal" and a positive offset. For example, if you want a resulting vCore of 1.25v, set 0.15v as a positive offset (My CPU "default" voltage is around 1.1v, so I add 0.15 to get 1.25v at the end)
> 
> Use LLC as usual to get your desired voltage after droop.
> 
> Hope it helps.


Hey first, thanks, this worked for me, but with 2 comments:

1. I didn't need to disable Core Performance Boost. Are you sure this needs to be off?
2. I can confirm the positive offset approach is working because the system is rock-solid stable now. 12h+ of stability tests and all good. The part that is weird for me is this offset is not reflect in software anywhere - not in Ryzen Master, not in HWiNFO64. Nothing shows the offset value, only the original baseline 1.1v. Eg, if I set an offset of 0.250v in BIOS, I expect software to show VID at 1.35v. But it doesn't - VID on all cores is still pinned at 1.1v. But it physically cannot be because system would crash if it really was. When I remove the offset and set VCore back to exact same 1.35v, VID still pinned 1.1v but instant crash on stability testing.

Can you please confirm these?

Aorus and their awful bios


----------



## nangu

Zed03 said:


> Hey first, thanks, this worked for me, but with 2 comments:
> 
> 1. I didn't need to disable Core Performance Boost. Are you sure this needs to be off?
> 2. I can confirm the positive offset approach is working because the system is rock-solid stable now. 12h+ of stability tests and all good. The part that is weird for me is this offset is not reflect in software anywhere - not in Ryzen Master, not in HWiNFO64. Nothing show the offset value, only the original baseline 1.1v. Eg, if I set an offset of 0.250v in BIOS, I expect software to show VID at 1.35v. But it doesn't - VID on all cores is still pinned at 1.1v. But it physically cannot be because system would crash if it really was. When I remove the offset and set VCore back to exact same 1.35v, VID still pinned 1.1v but instant crash on stability testing.
> 
> Can you please confirm these?
> 
> Aorus and their awful bios



Your welcome, glad it helped.

1. I'm still on F10, may be it's needed on F10 and not F11, or I just disabled it at the same time I discovered the offset thing and blamed CPB by mistake. I have to test.
2. The resulting vCore is not reflected in Ryzen Master. For Hwinfo, you have to look at the "SVI TFN" vCore reading. It will show the resulting voltage the CPU is receiving, but you don't see here when the CPU is downvolting itself when low load or idle. To see that, you need to look at the Core voltage reading under the Motherboard sensor, or use CPU-Z. Also, in the VRM section in Hwinfo, you can see the VRM's supplied voltage to the CPU, which must be similar as the SVI reading.

It's the first time in my long life building my own systems that I see you can't put vCore manually the exact value you want :-(((

I really don't like Gigabyte UEFI for this platform.


----------



## Zed03

nangu said:


> Your welcome, glad it helped.
> 
> 1. I'm still on F10, may be it's needed on F10 and not F11, or I just disabled it at the same time I discovered the offset thing and blamed CPB by mistake. I have to test.
> 2. The resulting vCore is not reflected in Ryzen Master. For Hwinfo, you have to look at the "SVI TFN" vCore reading. It will show the resulting voltage the CPU is receiving, but you don't see here when the CPU is downvolting itself when low load or idle. To see that, you need to look at the Core voltage reading under the Motherboard sensor, or use CPU-Z. Also, in the VRM section in Hwinfo, you can see the VRM's supplied voltage to the CPU, which must be similar as the SVI reading.
> 
> It's the first time in my long life building my own systems that I see you can't put vCore manually the exact value you want :-(((
> 
> I really don't like Gigabyte UEFI for this platform.


Thank you!!! They need to hire you haha


----------



## abvolt

Excellent job this is very helpful, Thanks..


----------



## brendiboy

Hello good people. I have aorus master x570 and ryzen 3900x. And I am in search for air cooler for this cpu. So far i was using ninja 5 on my 1700 @3,8Ghz and 1,32V. Can you give me some suggestions and i hope they don't block the bios switsches and the debug leds.
P.S Merry Christmas 
P.S 2 My case is AIR 540


----------



## Frietkot Louis

brendiboy said:


> Hello good people. I have aorus master x570 and ryzen 3900x. And I am in search for air cooler for this cpu. So far i was using ninja 5 on my 1700 @3,8Ghz and 1,32V. Can you give me some suggestions and i hope they don't block the bios switsches and the debug leds.
> P.S Merry Christmas
> P.S 2 My case is AIR 540


I am using the Noctua NH-U12A and it works great here (using liquid metal), around 10 degrees less than a 'standard' tower cooler. But the ninja 5 doesn't look half bad compared to it 

The Noctua doesn't block anything , only the front fan needs to be put a little bit higher for 2 DRAM Dimm's

This cooler can take up to around 200 Watts in a well ventilated case, around 85 degrees celcius. 150 watt no problem at all around 70 degrees.

[EDIT[ I really can't see ANY air cooler blocking the bios switches or debug leds ...? ? ?


----------



## FranZe

brendiboy said:


> Hello good people. I have aorus master x570 and ryzen 3900x. And I am in search for air cooler for this cpu. So far i was using ninja 5 on my 1700 @3,8Ghz and 1,32V. Can you give me some suggestions and i hope they don't block the bios switsches and the debug leds.
> P.S Merry Christmas
> P.S 2 My case is AIR 540


Even with D15 its good clearance  Merry Christmas


----------



## Frietkot Louis

FranZe said:


> Even with D15 its good clearance  Merry Christmas


Looking fine and dandy over here I might just consider replacing my U12A with my old D14 !??!?


----------



## bluechris

deleted wrong hread


----------



## FranZe

Frietkot Louis said:


> Looking fine and dandy over here I might just consider replacing my U12A with my old D14 !??!?


I've both, D15 and U12A, and my plan was to switch to U12A  But i use D15 now and will not change before i need to take the heatsink off. So not soon anyway. It's better place and easier to clean when i use U12A, yeah i know i'll loose some performance but i think i really will be fine? D15 is huge and need to take out for cleaning, U12A i can clean when mounted inside. I had D14 before and i know i had to take it out for proper cleaning. Its a hard choice, i want the best cooling but it need it to be easy at the same time. The plan is to swap but maybe i change my mind down the road, who knows?


----------



## Marucins

Heuchler said:


> Gigabyte X570 Overclocker Guide
> https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/multimedia/2/file/548/988.pdf


The above link doesn't work.
Anyone else have this guide?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Marucins said:


> The above link doesn't work.
> Anyone else have this guide?


Yeah they removed it but after a little search I could find it elsewhere.

Try this : 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1QSDFZtb8K9OrzPxFopbmUHSLJnvS_REJ/view


----------



## Marius A

FranZe said:


> I've both, D15 and U12A, and my plan was to switch to U12A  But i use D15 now and will not change before i need to take the heatsink off. So not soon anyway. It's better place and easier to clean when i use U12A, yeah i know i'll loose some performance but i think i really will be fine? D15 is huge and need to take out for cleaning, U12A i can clean when mounted inside. I had D14 before and i know i had to take it out for proper cleaning. Its a hard choice, i want the best cooling but it need it to be easy at the same time. The plan is to swap but maybe i change my mind down the road, who knows?


yeah i love my nh u12a +liquid metal also , hopefully they will make a 140mm version of it , i think with that there wont be any reason for d15 and d14


----------



## bigblueshock

I have a 3900x. What's the latest general consensus on PBO / other Auto OC'ing options with the latest BIOS'es? (Such as F11). Not really interested in a Manual CPU OC.

I'm already at 3600 Cas 14 with my RAM fully stable. 

I was always under the impression PBO wouldn't do much for me, however with newer BIOS'es, I'm curious if anything has changed.

My temperatures with my Corsair H105 are decent. For Cinebench R15/R20, I get around around 65c full load on an all-core bench, 55c full load on a single-core bench. Room temp is under 21c (70F) at all times.

Any advice, or just leave CPU with stock variables.


----------



## Roboionator

bigblueshock said:


> I have a 3900x. What's the latest general consensus on PBO / other Auto OC'ing options with the latest BIOS'es? (Such as F11). Not really interested in a Manual CPU OC.
> 
> I'm already at 3600 Cas 14 with my RAM fully stable.
> 
> I was always under the impression PBO wouldn't do much for me, however with newer BIOS'es, I'm curious if anything has changed.
> 
> My temperatures with my Corsair H105 are decent. For Cinebench R15/R20, I get around around 65c full load on an all-core bench, 55c full load on a single-core bench. Room temp is under 21c (70F) at all times.
> 
> Any advice, or just leave CPU with stock variables.


Huh gold chip, idle temp and which program to measure temp? Bios?


----------



## bigblueshock

Roboionator said:


> Huh gold chip, idle temp and which program to measure temp? Bios?


Was using Ryzen Master to check temps for both Idle and Load. I'm pretty sure my Case (Cooler Master Haf X) and my Corsair H105 (38mm thick radiator) are the two reasons I'm able to get these temps. The Haf X is still top 3 cases for Airflow on the market (even though it's old and outdated).

Also, I'm pretty sure It's not a golden chip. I was never able to boot with 1900 FCLK. I tried for about a half hour using 1usmus dram calculator but did not have any luck, so I brought myself back down to 1800 FCLK. Aren't the golden chips the ones that are able to boot with 1900 FCLK?


----------



## bluechris

Guys anyone here was able to have 4 nvme disks with raid 0? With an extra card or anything.


----------



## FranZe

Yes!! I made it 

Tweaked memory a little. Did pass Karhu, Aida64, BFV gaming and other usage. Stable so far.


----------



## Medizinmann

FranZe said:


> Yes!! I made it
> 
> Tweaked memory a little. Did pass Karhu, Aida64, BFV gaming and other usage. Stable so far.



Impressive - what are your exact timings?


Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## bigblueshock

FranZe said:


> Yes!! I made it
> 
> Tweaked memory a little. Did pass Karhu, Aida64, BFV gaming and other usage. Stable so far.





Medizinmann said:


> Impressive - what are your exact timings?
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


 @FranZe - You gave me the push to try Memory @ 3733. I was @ 3600 C14. I've tried 3800 with no success. After some tweaking, I was able to fine-tune a 30 minute stability test.

@Medizinmann - Attached are my benchmark and timings in case you're curious

I did not change many variables going from 3600 C14 to 3733 C14. Aside from setting infinity fabric to 1866, the main thing I had to change was the voltage (from 1.44v up to 1.48v). I tried voltages in between with no luck on getting stability. I also set my SOC to 1.1v. Cas 14-16-14-14-28 instead of 14-15-14-14-28.

I only really have two concerns at this point:

1) The 1.48 DRAM Voltage. Is in the safe range for longevity?

2) After 30 minute of Memory Stress Test, my DRAM Temps peaked at 44.5c. Do I need a memory cooler? Or not necessary due to these temps only being hit because of stress testing.


----------



## FranZe

Medizinmann said:


> Impressive - what are your exact timings?
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Pretty much the same as bigblueshock it look likes 



bigblueshock said:


> @FranZe - You gave me the push to try Memory @ 3733. I was @ 3600 C14. I've tried 3800 with no success. After some tweaking, I was able to fine-tune a 30 minute stability test.
> 
> @Medizinmann - Attached are my benchmark and timings in case you're curious
> 
> I did not change many variables going from 3600 C14 to 3733 C14. Aside from setting infinity fabric to 1866, the main thing I had to change was the voltage (from 1.44v up to 1.48v). I tried voltages in between with no luck on getting stability. I also set my SOC to 1.1v. Cas 14-16-14-14-28 instead of 14-15-14-14-28.
> 
> I only really have two concerns at this point:
> 
> 1) The 1.48 DRAM Voltage. Is in the safe range for longevity?
> 
> 2) After 30 minute of Memory Stress Test, my DRAM Temps peaked at 44.5c. Do I need a memory cooler? Or not necessary due to these temps only being hit because of stress testing.


Nice  Is my fault? 

I've a well vented case. Yes, i'm worry about temps over 40c. To keep the temps down i had to turn my fans up, and i changed the middle top fan (corsair 750D) from outtake to in. I also changed gpu placement to pcie nr.2. No, those temps you see dont just turns up in memorytesting. Gpu will add a lot of heat when gaming and cook your memory. In here ambient temp is 21c, and memory temps when gaming, testing++ stays for the most of the time under 40c, and never seen it over 42 i think. I run the same Dram voltage as you, 1.48. Also have 1.15 vsoc (a little on the high side) but with vdrop llc on low.

Why did you do this to me? You did beat my time, that was not so nice


----------



## bigblueshock

FranZe said:


> Pretty much the same as bigblueshock it look likes
> 
> 
> 
> Nice  Is my fault?
> 
> I've a well vented case. Yes, i'm worry about temps over 40c. To keep the temps down i had to turn my fans up, and i changed the middle top fan (corsair 750D) from outtake to in. I also changed gpu placement to pcie nr.2. No, those temps you see dont just turns up in memorytesting. Gpu will add a lot of heat when gaming and cook your memory. In here ambient temp is 21c, and memory temps when gaming, testing++ stays for the most of the time under 40c, and never seen it over 42 i think. I run the same Dram voltage as you, 1.48. Also have 1.15 vsoc (a little on the high side) but with vdrop llc on low.
> 
> Why did you do this to me? You did beat my time, that was not so nice


100% your fault! Haha. The Benchmark time is within margin of error, technically they're the same.

750D is a nice case, my buddy has one. My case is a bit older and bulkier but also has great airflow. I would have gotten the 750D if it was out back when.

Luckily, I don't have to really worry about internal heat. For GPU, I am using a Kraken G15+Corsair H90 mounted to rear of case, and for CPU I have a Corsair H105. Any heat generated is immediately dissipated out of Rear and Top for GPU and CPU. Attached is a pic of inside my Cooler Master Haf X case. 

One day I will get a new case and a bigger CPU cooler. As of right now though, doesn't seem necessary due to 3rd gen Ryzen's OC'ing head room.

Have you attempted 3800 Mhz memory clock with 1900 FCLK?


----------



## FranZe

bigblueshock said:


> Have you attempted 3800 Mhz memory clock with 1900 FCLK?


Yes i have. Had some instability issues. Dont know if it was the 1900 FCLK that was the issue. To be honest i can say i dont know if i want it. More voltage, more heat or looser timings. I think i'm fine as it is. Will use this for a while now and see how it turns out in the long run. Think i'll go for this one. 
The 750D isnt pretty and not the most practical case, but it is what it is


----------



## Medizinmann

bigblueshock said:


> @FranZe - You gave me the push to try Memory @ 3733. I was @ 3600 C14. I've tried 3800 with no success. After some tweaking, I was able to fine-tune a 30 minute stability test.
> 
> @Medizinmann - Attached are my benchmark and timings in case you're curious
> 
> I did not change many variables going from 3600 C14 to 3733 C14. Aside from setting infinity fabric to 1866, the main thing I had to change was the voltage (from 1.44v up to 1.48v). I tried voltages in between with no luck on getting stability. I also set my SOC to 1.1v. Cas 14-16-14-14-28 instead of 14-15-14-14-28.
> 
> I only really have two concerns at this point:
> 
> 1) The 1.48 DRAM Voltage. Is in the safe range for longevity?
> 
> 2) After 30 minute of Memory Stress Test, my DRAM Temps peaked at 44.5c. Do I need a memory cooler? Or not necessary due to these temps only being hit because of stress testing.


Thanks – I am very curious since I try to hit that speed myself…

Question 1 - AFAIK this is withing specs (Samsung B-die up to 1,5V) - and what do you mean by longevity? 1 year - yes. 2- years yes. 5 - years don't know… 

Question 2 - temps are interesting for 2 reasons - they are more important for longevity then high voltage and off course are extremely important for stability. 44.5°C wouldn't concern me though. I get instability with my ram OCed above 3550MHz right now with temps rising over 50°C in Karhu ram test - like extended periods of more than 30-60min.

I can compensate with increased fan speed, but then noise levels are higher than my liking (I like no noise or to be more precise no noticeable noise…). I hope for my RAM Cooler to arrive to get an direct airflow on my RAM and hopefully higher overclocks stable without increasing all fan speeds…we sill see…

I would assume as long as your temps below 50°C you neither need to worry about stability nor about longevity…same as always…:thumb:




FranZe said:


> Pretty much the same as bigblueshock it look likes


Thanks!



> Nice  Is my fault?
> 
> I've a well vented case. Yes, i'm worry about temps over 40c. To keep the temps down i had to turn my fans up, and i changed the middle top fan (corsair 750D) from outtake to in. I also changed gpu placement to pcie nr.2. No, those temps you see dont just turns up in memorytesting. Gpu will add a lot of heat when gaming and cook your memory. In here ambient temp is 21c, and memory temps when gaming, testing++ stays for the most of the time under 40c, and never seen it over 42 i think. I run the same Dram voltage as you, 1.48. Also have 1.15 vsoc (a little on the high side) but with vdrop llc on low.
> 
> Why did you do this to me? You did beat my time, that was not so nice


Yeah - as I wrote before - I could get 3600MHz CL14 stable - but had to increase fan speeds and therefore noise levels higher than my liking - still hoping for my ordered RAM Cooler to solve this...

BTW: My case is well vented(Phanteks Eclipse p600s in high airflow config) - but still - no noticable noise requiers fans to run low - no big deal with cooling all other componends(with waterloop) right now - but RAM gets over 50°C when OCed above 3550 MHZ and running karhu for extended periods.

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## bigblueshock

Medizinmann said:


> Thanks – I am very curious since I try to hit that speed myself…
> 
> Question 1 - AFAIK this is withing specs (Samsung B-die up to 1,5V) - and what do you mean by longevity? 1 year - yes. 2- years yes. 5 - years don't know…
> 
> Question 2 - temps are interesting for 2 reasons - they are more important for longevity then high voltage and off course are extremely important for stability. 44.5°C wouldn't concern me though. I get instability with my ram OCed above 3550MHz right now with temps rising over 50°C in Karhu ram test - like extended periods - more like 30-60min.
> 
> I can compensate with increased fan speed, but then noise levels arfe higher than my liking (I like no noise or to be more precise no noticeable noise…). I hope for my RAM Cooler to arrive to get an direct airflow on my RAM and hopefully higher overclocks stable without increasing all fan speeds…we sill see…
> 
> I would assume as long as your temps below 50°C you neither need to worry about stability nor about longevity…same as always…:thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - as I wrote before - I could get 3600MHz Cl14 stable - but had to increase fan speeds and therefore noise levels higher than my liking - still hoping for my ordered RAM Cooler to solve this...
> 
> BTW: My case is well vented(Phanteks Eclipse p600s in high airflow config) - but still - no noticable noise requiers fans to run low - no big deal with cooling all other componends(with waterloop) right now - but RAM gets over 50°C when OCed above 3550 MHZ and running karhu for extended periods.
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Thanks. Yeah I actually took a look, and there are G.Skill Neo Chips that they rate for 1.5v. So as long as temps are under 50c, I see it being okay.


----------



## Heuchler

bluechris said:


> Guys anyone here was able to have 4 nvme disks with raid 0? With an extra card or anything.


GIGABYTE AORUS Raid SSD 2TB card (four 512GB PCIe Gen 3.0 NVMe drives in Raid 0) 19,031 MB/s read and 15,580 MB/s write

Gigabyte Quad-Aorus PCIe 4.0 SSD RAID Array Rips Nearly 20GB/sec At CES 2020
https://hothardware.com/news/gigabyte-aorus-pcie-40-ssd-raid-0-array-19gbsec-ces




GIGABYTE AORUS Gen4 AIC Adaptor GC-4XM2G4, Easy One Click RAID, Full PCIe 4.0 Design, 4 x PCIe 4.0/3.0 M.2 Slot $149.99
https://www.newegg.com/gigabyte-model-gc-4xm2g4-pci-express-to-m-2-card/p/N82E16815326004
https://www.mwave.com.au/product/gigabyte-aorus-gen-4-pcie-aic-ssd-adaptor-ac29670


Product Page
https://www.gigabyte.com/us/Solid-State-Drive/AORUS-Gen4-AIC-Adaptor#kf



Configuring a RAID Set (X570 AORUS Series)
http://download.gigabyte.us/FileList/Manual/mb_manual_x570-aorus-raid.pdf


----------



## FranZe

bigblueshock said:


> The Benchmark time is within margin of error, technically they're the same.


Its easy for you to say when you are sitting there with the best time  technically the same dont cut it  But thanks for the pushing for 3800  Have played some BFV, 1 hour Aida64, and abit over 2000% coverage in karhu. Karhu i'll run over night to see. But this seems good.


----------



## Medizinmann

FranZe said:


> Its easy for you to say when you are sitting there with the best time  technically the same dont cut it  But thanks for the pushing for 3800  Have played some BFV, 1 hour Aida64, and abit over 2000% coverage in karhu. Karhu i'll run over night to see. But this seems good.


Realy impressive! :thumb:

What are your exact timings? Could you share a Ryzen Master screenshot?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Frietkot Louis

I got me a second 2x8 B-die kit (FLARE-X 3200C14). My 2x16CJR kit was not doing bad compared to the single rank B-Die, but 4x8 B-Die works better and *much* better than my quad-rank 4x16 CJR (which needed to be downclocked to 3600/1800).

I have for now settled on 3733/1866 since that is extremely stable even with ~55C temps on the ram (1.42V DRAM)

I could boot CL14 (1.45V) on 3733/1866 and 3750/1887.5 (BCLK 101.10) but in my case CL14 doesn't help much and for the moment I don't feel like starting long-run stability tests again. Maybe later or next bios revision.
I can also run the same timings on 3800 (1.50V) as on 3733 but here again the results aren't really better.

I kinda like staying at 1.42V.....

My best time on DRAM Calc is 102.40. For some reasons the dram write speeds on this mobo/cpu have always been a little lower than others so that's probably the reason for the not-excellent times.


----------



## bigblueshock

FranZe said:


> Its easy for you to say when you are sitting there with the best time  technically the same dont cut it  But thanks for the pushing for 3800  Have played some BFV, 1 hour Aida64, and abit over 2000% coverage in karhu. Karhu i'll run over night to see. But this seems good.


Haha! Impressive. You win... for now!

What mem voltage you running that at?


----------



## bigblueshock

Frietkot Louis said:


> I got me a second 2x8 B-die kit (FLARE-X 3200C14). My 2x16CJR kit was not doing bad compared to the single rank B-Die, but 4x8 B-Die works better and *much* better than my quad-rank 4x16 CJR (which needed to be downclocked to 3600/1800).
> 
> I have for now settled on 3733/1866 since that is extremely stable even with ~55C temps on the ram (1.42V DRAM)
> 
> I could boot CL14 (1.45V) on 3733/1866 and 3750/1887.5 (BCLK 101.10) but in my case CL14 doesn't help much and for the moment I don't feel like starting long-run stability tests again. Maybe later or next bios revision.
> I can also run the same timings on 3800 (1.50V) as on 3733 but here again the results aren't really better.
> 
> I kinda like staying at 1.42V.....
> 
> My best time on DRAM Calc is 102.40. For some reasons the dram write speeds on this mobo/cpu have always been a little lower than others so that's probably the reason for the not-excellent times.


Yeah. I had ebay bucks... Decided to get the G.Skill Turbulance III memory cooler. Ended up being cheap and I had nothing else to really spend the ebay bucks on. I said why not... lol


----------



## Frietkot Louis

bigblueshock said:


> Yeah. I had ebay bucks... Decided to get the G.Skill Turbulance III memory cooler. Ended up being cheap and I had nothing else to really spend the ebay bucks on. I said why not... lol


I have said that a bit too much recently, why not  Gets expensive after a while haha.

Still have the first G.skill turbulance lying around here, noticed too late that it used a molex connector and rpm's were fixed at 3500 and whiny noisy.
So I said why not and bought me three noctua NF-A4x10 fans which I 'stiched together' to serve as DRAM cooling kit.


----------



## FranZe

bigblueshock said:


> Haha! Impressive. You win... for now!
> 
> What mem voltage you running that at?


This is a hard one. 1.5V. And throws error @ 43c. But when i game the temps is 40c. Need water on GPU


----------



## FranZe

Medizinmann said:


> Realy impressive! :thumb:
> 
> What are your exact timings? Could you share a Ryzen Master screenshot?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Bios settings here  Never used Ryzen master and i'm not starting now


----------



## FranZe

FranZe said:


> Bios settings here  Never used Ryzen master and i'm not starting now


Got mouse corsur issue on this one and i dont want to spend any time to try to fix it...Down to stable 3733 again. But sat new personal record in CB 20 after the loss, so a glimt of positivity it was so i did not completely collapse after all


----------



## Medizinmann

FranZe said:


> Bios settings here  Never used Ryzen master and i'm not starting now


Thanks! :thumb:



FranZe said:


> Got mouse corsur issue on this one and i dont want to spend any time to try to fix it...Down to stable 3733 again. But sat new personal record in CB 20 after the loss, so a glimt of positivity it was so i did not completely collapse after all


So same settings but 3733?

Will try that, when/if my memory cooler arrives...

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Medizinmann

bigblueshock said:


> Yeah. I had ebay bucks... Decided to get the G.Skill Turbulance III memory cooler. Ended up being cheap and I had nothing else to really spend the ebay bucks on. I said why not... lol





Frietkot Louis said:


> I have said that a bit too much recently, why not  Gets expensive after a while haha.
> 
> Still have the first G.skill turbulance lying around here, noticed too late that it used a molex connector and rpm's were fixed at 3500 and whiny noisy.
> So I said why not and bought me three noctua NF-A4x10 fans which I 'stiched together' to serve as DRAM cooling kit.


I ordered this one…
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/32750671016.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.4deb4c4dkU07op

If it works out I will upgrade it with Noctua fans...:thumb:

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Section31

I recently swapped over to 3950X and decided to try out the X570 Master (was using the Hero VIII for my 3900X). I have been using Asus ROG Bios for most of my rigs. So I'm not too familiar with Gigabyte BIOS (despite owing an Z390 Aorus Board for couple months). Encountering some issues

1. With the F11 Bios, if i disable core performance enhance, the pc will never boot into windows. I assume this is required for overclocking. 
2. The variable CPU Voltage and CPU Soc is greyed out for me. I can only enter manual voltage.
3. To disable PBO (I use manual OC and manual voltage), I only need to disable PBO in AMD Overclocking and turn off XFR enchancement correct?
4. I want to set an CPU safe limit of 80degrees. However I don't see that option except in the AMD overclocking section. Is there anywhere else I can set that?


----------



## Frietkot Louis

1) I just tried it and works fine, only the maximum clock is now 3800 (3900x). Did you change voltages ?
When doing a manual overclock you can disable it. 
2) Set the Voltage/Soc to NORMAL, then you can change the offsets
3) PBO is disabled by default, but you can disable it in the CBS/XFR/PBO menu
4) As far as I know it's only in the AMD overclocking area, haven't checked. I played around with it once and it didn't seem to do much.


----------



## Delta9k

Some additional data points... 

First set of screenies is x570 Master BIOS F11 w/3900X and G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GTZN 32GB (2x16) clocked @3800

Second set is another x570 Master BIOS F11 w/3950X and G.SKILL F4-4000C19D-32GTZKK 32GB (2x16) clocked @3800

Third set is a MEG x570 Unify BIOS A20 w/3800X and G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-16GTZKW 32GB (4x8) clocked @3800

In all instances CPU is left stock to run as it desires -


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Nice results !.

Below is about the maximum I can squeeze out of it on air

https://valid.x86.fr/qpu61e


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Max overclock CB20 just on the edge of stable. Just for laughs, don't try this at home


----------



## Delta9k

Frietkot Louis said:


> Below is about the maximum I can squeeze out of it on air
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/qpu61e


Very nice 



Frietkot Louis said:


> Max overclock CB20 just on the edge of stable. Just for laughs, don't try this at home


Indeed, you almost have the 8000 mark busted - Nice to see how much fun people are having with Zen2!


----------



## Frietkot Louis

Delta9k said:


> Very nice
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, you almost have the 8000 mark busted - Nice to see how much fun people are having with Zen2!


Thanks. I'm not gonna bust that one I've already gone too far with Vcore even if it was for a short while 
And indeed, over the last 6 months I've been spending most of my time playing around with this platform. Coming from a 2600k so lots of new stuff.
Cheers


----------



## Morphin

*need gigabyte overclocking guide pdf*



Heuchler said:


> [CPU overclocking section]
> 
> *Board Limit *
> View attachment 287018
> 
> 
> 
> --- PPT : Package Power Tracking (Total Socket Power limit)
> --- EDC : Electrical Design Current - Peak , "Indicates the maximum current the voltage rail can demand for a short, thermally insignificant time" - αC
> --- TDC : Thermal Design Current - Sustained, Thermally limited VRM current
> 
> 
> Group A (95W TDP): 128W PPT, 80A TDC, 125A EDC
> Group B (65W TDP): 88W PPT, 60A TDC, 90A EDC
> Group G (105W TDP): 142W PPT, 95A TDC, 140A EDC
> Group H (45W TDP): 61W PPT, 45A TDC, 65A EDC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 291814
> 
> 
> Thermal Design Current (TDC) is presented for the CPU and SOC power domains, respectively, expressed as a % of motherboard capacity. This can best be understood as sustained amperage vs. motherboard capacity for a thermally significant workload.
> 
> Electrical Design Current (EDC) is presented for the CPU and SOC power domains, expressed as a % of motherboard capacity. This can best be understood as the peak amperage for a short period of time.
> 
> 
> Strictly technical: Matisse (Not really) by The Stilt
> https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1728758-strictly-technical-matisse-not-really.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Thermal Paste*
> 
> *Rpaste = (thickness / surface) * (1 / thermal conductivity) *
> Rpaste = (0.00004 m / 0.00140625 m²) * (1 / 12.5 W/m*K) = 0.002275 K/W
> 
> https://www.igorslab.media/en/the-m...able-mass-product-we-recalculate-mercilessly/
> 
> Watercooling - https://www.igorslab.media/waermeleitpasten-chart/2/
> Aircooling - https://www.igorslab.media/waermeleitpasten-chart/3/
> Viscosity - https://www.igorslab.media/waermeleitpasten-chart/6/
> 
> 
> Gigabyte X570 Overclocker Guide
> https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/multimedia/2/file/548/988.pdf



Anybody has the PDF for the Gigabyte X570 Overcloking Guide?
Thank's
https://www.gigabyte.com/FileUpload/Global/multimedia/2/file/548/988.pdf


----------



## MyUsername

Pushed it to the absolute edge, back to daily speeds again.

https://valid.x86.fr/4wr50t


----------



## Jtr4141

Hi, 
I am using this motherboard with 4x8GB Aorus 3200MHz memory. My bios version is F11 and i can't make these memories work on 3200MHz. If i manually adjust the speed from bios 3200MHz, computer is not booting. It is working only 2666MHz speed. Is there any way possible to make it work at 3200MHz and above?

I tried Dram calculator to find manual timings possible to work and adjust themm in bios but the result is same.


----------



## Medizinmann

Jtr4141 said:


> Hi,
> I am using this motherboard with 4x8GB Aorus 3200MHz memory. My bios version is F11 and i can't make these memories work on 3200MHz. If i manually adjust the speed from bios 3200MHz, computer is not booting. It is working only 2666MHz speed. Is there any way possible to make it work at 3200MHz and above?
> 
> I tried Dram calculator to find manual timings possible to work and adjust themm in bios but the result is same.


1st you could try latest Beta BIOS
2nd Try DRAM Calc again(get latest Version 1.7) - but read out your XMP-Profile with Thaiphoon burner first and import it! - Try first 6 setting +TRFC from DRAM Calc + Voltages + CadBus - leave the rest on auto...

And...
Disable spread spectrum. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Roboionator

Delta9k said:


> First set of screenies is x570 Master BIOS F11 w/3900X and G.SKILL F4-3600C16D-32GTZN 32GB (2x16) clocked @3800


Please can you give me all numbers for set up ram, i tried but no success.
thx


----------



## Delta9k

Roboionator said:


> Please can you give me all numbers for set up ram, i tried but no success.
> thx


Sure, just remember that there is no guarantee what works for one set of components will work for another - even if all things are identical. AKA the silicon lottery.
The ram kit I am using is the Bdie variant of the NEO 3600 CL 16, not the Hynix CJR. So that's something to check. The 3900X I'm using seems to handle the 1900 IF OK. (Tested with 4 different kits of Ram and on two different motherboards.) It's not guaranteed the Infinity Fabric can be clocked to 1900 - That's another possibility for not being able to achieve the same settings.

This is working for my system (Image attached was saved when I setup my system.):

I am using the values from the recommended column where ever there is an option to choose. With a couple exceptions - my DRAM Voltage is 1.4 not 1.42, and tRRDS is 4 not 3. And, one more thing on cLDO VDDG - I used that same value for both cLDO VDDG IOD and cLDO VDDG CCD.

Inside the Master UEFI - be sure to be careful when entering these values in - the ordering of the settings is not the same (you can't just take the settings from the calculator and start entering them into the bios/UEFI going straight down the list one for one). Also, where ever there is a setting in the UEFI that the DRAM calculator did not cover I left it at Auto. 

Disclaimer:
I don't recommend just blanket using my timings - I suggest you calculate a custom set based off your ram kit. 
Get/install Thaiphoon burner - read your dimms, click report scroll to bottom and click Show settings in nanoseconds. Now export that report as complete HTML - save it somewhere.

Get/Install Ryzen DRAM calculator (latest version is 1.7.0 as I post) set it up for your memory and ranks CPU/Chipset etc. Then click import XMP point it to the HTML report of your ram you created with Thaiphoon burner. now click Calculate Fast or SAFE - Try the settings out.


----------



## tien113

any luck on bios reset bug?


----------



## Roboionator

Delta9k said:


> Sure, just remember that there is no guarantee what works for one set of components will work for another - even if all things are identical. AKA the silicon lottery.
> The ram kit I am using is the Bdie variant of the NEO 3600 CL 16, not the Hynix CJR. So that's something to check. The 3900X I'm using seems to handle the 1900 IF OK. (Tested with 4 different kits of Ram and on two different motherboards.) It's not guaranteed the Infinity Fabric can be clocked to 1900 - That's another possibility for not being able to achieve the same settings.
> 
> This is working for my system (Image attached was saved when I setup my system.):
> 
> I am using the values from the recommended column where ever there is an option to choose. With a couple exceptions - my DRAM Voltage is 1.4 not 1.42, and tRRDS is 4 not 3. And, one more thing on cLDO VDDG - I used that same value for both cLDO VDDG IOD and cLDO VDDG CCD.
> 
> Inside the Master UEFI - be sure to be careful when entering these values in - the ordering of the settings is not the same (you can't just take the settings from the calculator and start entering them into the bios/UEFI going straight down the list one for one). Also, where ever there is a setting in the UEFI that the DRAM calculator did not cover I left it at Auto.
> 
> Disclaimer:
> I don't recommend just blanket using my timings - I suggest you calculate a custom set based off your ram kit.
> Get/install Thaiphoon burner - read your dimms, click report scroll to bottom and click Show settings in nanoseconds. Now export that report as complete HTML - save it somewhere.
> 
> Get/Install Ryzen DRAM calculator (latest version is 1.7.0 as I post) set it up for your memory and ranks CPU/Chipset etc. Then click import XMP point it to the HTML report of your ram you created with Thaiphoon burner. now click Calculate Fast or SAFE - Try the settings out.


i go step by step, Thaiphoon burner export inport than Calculate SAFE and without success, old bios like 7 i just xpm and rise to 3733 and work now no go, even if I raise voltage to 1,39V,... I'll try again, when I find the time, thank you for an extensive answer


----------



## ngocrebel

Hello everyone,


----------



## stevae

MyUsername said:


> Pushed it to the absolute edge, back to daily speeds again.
> 
> https://valid.x86.fr/4wr50t


I have been so frustrated with this Aorus Master mobo. I usually only use ASUS boards, but after buying a 3900x, I chose this one over the Hero VIII, because it has a better warranty and an extra m.2 port. Also, all of the reviews said it was better or as good, and did a better job of overclocking RAM. But I've found it to be very finicky. It has destroyed my boot manager a few times. And that's something that has NEVER happened with any of my ASUS boards. Btw, I'm running 32gb's of dual rank GSkill TridentZ NEO 3600 Sammie Bdie.
And I am finally getting a harness on it, after discovering you have to be much more detail oriented with this mobo. It will NOT allow me to just put the DRAM Calculator's numbers in, and off we go... Nope. It kept crashing or resetting the bios. That was crazy frustrating. So I went through step by step adding each value in, until I found out that it will NOT ALLOW me to enter anything else for Gear Down mode, except "auto". If I set it to enable or disable, it resets the bios. So it stays on auto. It also will NOT allow me to enter any values for the CAD BUS BLOCK. Okay, auto it is... However, once finally tracking down the culprits to my resets, I just absolutely obliterated the memory scores on UserBenchMark, and my system is screaming again. I still haven't tightened up all of the timings yet, but that will take some time. 

One other thing, cpu-z refuses to list my memory stats. Is anyone else having this problem with cpu-z??? The ONLY thing it will list under memory is how much. It shows the processor fine, but when I go to memory, all spaces except total ram are all blank...


----------



## Roboionator

stevae said:


> I have been so frustrated with this Aorus Master mobo. I usually only use ASUS boards, but after buying a 3900x, I chose this one over the Hero VIII, because it has a better warranty and an extra m.2 port. Also, all of the reviews said it was better or as good, and did a better job of overclocking RAM. But I've found it to be very finicky. It has destroyed my boot manager a few times. And that's something that has NEVER happened with any of my ASUS boards. Btw, I'm running 32gb's of dual rank GSkill TridentZ NEO 3600 Sammie Bdie.
> And I am finally getting a harness on it, after discovering you have to be much more detail oriented with this mobo. It will NOT allow me to just put the DRAM Calculator's numbers in, and off we go... Nope. It kept crashing or resetting the bios. That was crazy frustrating. So I went through step by step adding each value in, until I found out that it will NOT ALLOW me to enter anything else for Gear Down mode, except "auto". If I set it to enable or disable, it resets the bios. So it stays on auto. It also will NOT allow me to enter any values for the CAD BUS BLOCK. Okay, auto it is... However, once finally tracking down the culprits to my resets, I just absolutely obliterated the memory scores on UserBenchMark, and my system is screaming again. I still haven't tightened up all of the timings yet, but that will take some time.
> 
> One other thing, cpu-z refuses to list my memory stats. Is anyone else having this problem with cpu-z??? The ONLY thing it will list under memory is how much. It shows the processor fine, but when I go to memory, all spaces except total ram are all blank...


hi it helped me, clear cmos not just change bios than oc ram with ryzen muster, and work, put nubers from calculator or just insert first 5 nubers, step by step...


----------



## Heuchler

[Buildzoid] The easy way to get a bit more performance out of Ryzen 3000 CPUs on Gigabyte X570 motherboards










PBO TURBO BOOST OCN thread by Nighthog
https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1741052-edc-1-pbo-turbo-boost.html


Set PBO into manual mode:
*PPT 0
TDC 0
EDC 1*
c-states disabled

For better tweaked results:
*PPT [150]~[200+]
TDC [100]~[130+]
EDC 10 [25-30*]*
(c-states disabled)

*CnQ enabled*


----------



## Helmi74

*Prevent from down clocking in idle?*

Hi there,

I am using a 3950X in combination with an Aorus Master X570.
I did configure a pretty simple static overclock: 1,3V for the CPU at 4.2GHz. Memory 3200MHz, XMP on. 

It seems to be quite stable.

However, I can not prevent the cores from clocking down when idle. Is it possible to configure the overclock like on an Intel system, with disabled Intel Speed Step? On the AMD system, „Cool‘n‘Quiet“ should be the comparable function to the Intel „EIST“ function. However, disabling C&Q does no prevent the cores from clocking down in idle.

Can anyone give me a hint on how to fix that problem?

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Medizinmann

Helmi74 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I am using a 3950X in combination with an Aorus Master X570.
> I did configure a pretty simple static overclock: 1,3V for the CPU at 4.2GHz. Memory 3200MHz, XMP on.
> 
> It seems to be quite stable.
> 
> However, I can not prevent the cores from clocking down when idle. Is it possible to configure the overclock like on an Intel system, with disabled Intel Speed Step? On the AMD system, „Cool‘n‘Quiet“ should be the comparable function to the Intel „EIST“ function. However, disabling C&Q does no prevent the cores from clocking down in idle.
> 
> Can anyone give me a hint on how to fix that problem?
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Did you try to disable C-states.

But why would one want to do that?

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Helmi74

Medizinmann said:


> Did you try to disable C-states.
> 
> But why would one want to do that?
> 
> Greetings,
> Medizinmann


Unfortunately, disabling c states does not do the trick.

Maybe someone of the experienced board members can do a quick check if it is possible at all to prevent the CPU from downclocking in a static overclock.
Mainboard is Aorus Master X570 combined with a 3950x CPU. Windows 10 fresh install with all updates.

My OC-steps:

- Load optimzed defaults
- Choosing XMP Profile for Memory (DDR 3200)
- setting CPU voltage to 1.3V
- Setting multiplier to 42

Strange. 

:-(


----------



## Medizinmann

Helmi74 said:


> Unfortunately, disabling c states does not do the trick.
> 
> Maybe someone of the experienced board members can do a quick check if it is possible at all to prevent the CPU from downclocking in a static overclock.
> Mainboard is Aorus Master X570 combined with a 3950x CPU. Windows 10 fresh install with all updates.
> 
> My OC-steps:
> 
> - Load optimzed defaults
> - Choosing XMP Profile for Memory (DDR 3200)
> - setting CPU voltage to 1.3V
> - Setting multiplier to 42
> 
> Strange.
> 
> :-(


This is known not to work…
You can only implement an offset - set CPU to normal and +0.2 or something…
Everything else is coded in the AGESA and we and even the board manufactures have limited access to that.

And why would you want the CPU totally prevent from down clock in low load?
What is the point in that?

If your allcore OC works and performance is got - I would consider it as an success…

One way to get an static OC would be OC by BCLK - but it isn't very advisable.

The best way for Ryzen 3000 and the most performance is still CCX-OC. 

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Helmi74

... thanks a lot.

I was thinking that a permanent clock of 4.2GHz does prevent some micro judder during gaming (not that I observed any...). This was the case for my last Intel system.

What do you mean with CCX-OC? Did not try that so far.

Btw, with my 4.2GHz overclock, the CPU keeps the 4.2GHz during Handbrake encodings (temp stays below 80°C with an NH-D15, even the fans do not need to ramp up very high). The stock settings clock down to 3.9GHz after a while (Auto Voltage seems to be higher, and so the temperatures >80°C <85°C).


----------



## Medizinmann

Helmi74 said:


> ... thanks a lot.
> 
> I was thinking that a permanent clock of 4.2GHz does prevent some micro judder during gaming (not that I observed any...). This was the case for my last Intel system.


Yeah...that shouldn't be an issue…with Ryzen 3000.



> What do you mean with CCX-OC? Did not try that so far.


https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1729680-der8auer-per-ccx-overclocking.html

You could also try per CCD-OC...
https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-amd-cpus/1737586-official-3950x-overclocking-thread-2.html



> Btw, with my 4.2GHz overclock, the CPU keeps the 4.2GHz during Handbrake encodings (temp stays below 80°C with an NH-D15, even the fans do not need to ramp up very high). The stock settings clock down to 3.9GHz after a while (Auto Voltage seems to be higher, and so the temperatures >80°C <85°C).


Would call this a successful oc…

Greetings,
Medizinmann


----------



## Dyngsur

Hello!

I got a Master aswell, and I really cant understand wich of the voltages that change the cldo_vddg and cldo_vddp


----------



## Helmi74

I have a question:

When I use all three M.2 ports on the Master at the same time, is the graphics card in slot one still running as PCIE 3.0 with 16 lanes?

The manual is not clear at all about the PCIE lane distribution.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## MyUsername

Helmi74 said:


> I have a question:
> 
> When I use all three M.2 ports on the Master at the same time, is the graphics card in slot one still running as PCIE 3.0 with 16 lanes?
> 
> The manual is not clear at all about the PCIE lane distribution.
> 
> Cheers,
> Chris


Yes, with all three M.2 populated slot 1 runs at 16x.


----------



## Helmi74

Thank you!

... did you find this info in the users manual? I can not find there any info at all on the PCIE lanes.


----------



## MyUsername

Helmi74 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> ... did you find this info in the users manual? I can not find there any info at all on the PCIE lanes.


No I have 3 m.2 installed. This pdf explains why.


----------



## Helmi74

... great! Thanks!

Is it possible to disable single M.2 ports in the BIOS, so that I can selectively switch between the three M.2 ports (only one is active at a time)?

Reason for this is to install different operating system independently from each other. I don‘t want to use any bootloader to switch between the three systems. Once I have independently installed the different OSs, I could activate all M.2 ports again and then boot into the different OSs via the F12 boot menu. 

Is this possible?


----------



## MyUsername

Helmi74 said:


> ... great! Thanks!
> 
> Is it possible to disable single M.2 ports in the BIOS, so that I can selectively switch between the three M.2 ports (only one is active at a time)?
> 
> Reason for this is to install different operating system independently from each other. I don‘t want to use any bootloader to switch between the three systems. Once I have independently installed the different OSs, I could activate all M.2 ports again and then boot into the different OSs via the F12 boot menu.
> 
> Is this possible?


No there's no option to disable drives just all on or off, you would have to physically remove them from the board. Installing different OSes on each m.2 I would suggest 1 at a time to prevent bootloader options being created. Even sata drives can't be individually disabled.


----------



## Helmi74

That‘s a pitty. The SSD in the first slot is „buried“ underneath the graphics card, I can not remove it that easy.


----------



## rkubes

*Edited to shorten, with new information.*

I have an odd stability issue that I'm hoping someone can help with.

I have a 3950x on the x570 Aorus Master. RAM is F4-3600C16-16GTZR from G.SKILL. My RAM is set to 3600 using DRAM Calculator for timings and voltages. I use the "SAFE" timings. I haven't had any issues with stress tests using this setting.

I also have a RAID controller (Adaptec 6805e) which takes about 60 seconds to fully load during POST. My OS is on one of the logical drives on this controller.

I keep PBO / XFR disabled and do a manual all core clock. If I use the "AMD Overclocking" section, I can get up to 4.1GHz completely stable on 1.225v. However, I wanted to try per CCX OC to see if I can squeeze a little more.

That said, if I use the regular BIOS overclock area, the PC will not POST. As soon as I set a multiplier there, even if the stock 36 value, about 5 seconds after my RAID controller starts booting the PC just hard reboots into the backup BIOS. If I disable/remove the RAID controller and use a USB stick, it will boot just fine.

What I think is happening is Gigabyte probably has some kind of timer built in and if the POST seems to be taking too long it just assumes the OC is bad. This does not allow for my RAID controller to boot. Does this seem accurate? Does anyone know of any workarounds?

Of course, I can continue to OC through the AMD Overclocking section and keep at 4.1GHz, but I would not be able to accomplish per CCX OC this way.


----------



## Roboionator

hi someone test X570AORUSMASTER.F12e?


----------



## ryouiki

rkubes said:


> *Edited to shorten, with new information.*
> What I think is happening is Gigabyte probably has some kind of timer built in and if the POST seems to be taking too long it just assumes the OC is bad. This does not allow for my RAID controller to boot. Does this seem accurate? Does anyone know of any workarounds?


As long as this is a Master, you can force the board into single BIOS mode... this might help with this specific problem if it is as you assume.

There are two dip switches directly underneath the internal power button, flip the switch on the left up to force single BIOS, and switch on the right down for Main/up for Backup BIOS.


----------



## rkubes

ryouiki said:


> As long as this is a Master, you can force the board into single BIOS mode... this might help with this specific problem if it is as you assume.
> 
> There are two dip switches directly underneath the internal power button, flip the switch on the left up to force single BIOS, and switch on the right down for Main/up for Backup BIOS.


Thanks. My issue isn't really about the fact that it goes into the backup BIOS. My issue is that the PC cannot boot if I adjust the CPU ratio setting while the RAID controller is also enabled. It going to the backup BIOS is more of an after effect.


----------



## PopReference

rkubes said:


> Thanks. My issue isn't really about the fact that it goes into the backup BIOS. My issue is that the PC cannot boot if I adjust the CPU ratio setting while the RAID controller is also enabled. It going to the backup BIOS is more of an after effect.


Just to be sure you can boot under auto settings but when you set CPU ratio and manual voltage you get issues? Is the RAID new to your overclocked set up?

It could be the settings are not applying correctly when you change the settings in Bios.


----------



## rkubes

PopReference said:


> Just to be sure you can boot under auto settings but when you set CPU ratio and manual voltage you get issues? Is the RAID new to your overclocked set up?
> 
> It could be the settings are not applying correctly when you change the settings in Bios.


The RAID has been there since day 1. If I use the AMD Overclocking section and leave the ratio on Auto, everything is fine. If I take the RAID out and use anything but Auto it is also fine. If I put the RAID in and use anything but auto, after 5 seconds of the RAID loading its kernel the system does the reboot.

If I use Ryzen Master, I can get the per ccx OC to work without issue.

All in all, anytime I have the ratio set to anything other than auto, if the bios takes longer than 5 seconds to boot it clears CMOS and reboots.


----------



## PopReference

rkubes said:


> The RAID has been there since day 1. If I use the AMD Overclocking section and leave the ratio on Auto, everything is fine. If I take the RAID out and use anything but Auto it is also fine. If I put the RAID in and use anything but auto, after 5 seconds of the RAID loading its kernel the system does the reboot.
> 
> If I use Ryzen Master, I can get the per ccx OC to work without issue.
> 
> All in all, anytime I have the ratio set to anything other than auto, if the bios takes longer than 5 seconds to boot it clears CMOS and reboots.


Sounds similar to an issue I had with manually OC, since you can get to the OS without Auto clocks and applying 1 or 2 settings at a time, I'm fairly sure manual OC is broken at least on the Master F11 bios.

What I found is the Ratio and Voltage applies correctly the first time set in Bios but will "reset" or fail if the Bios is accessed again. It could be that the system passes boot but crashes when any load applies any load to the CPU.

If you can check the voltage by DMM on the prob pads to check all voltages when booting or checking the voltages and ratios are correct in the Bios. You can also try applying all your settings at once and not access the Bios again.


----------



## rkubes

PopReference said:


> Sounds similar to an issue I had with manually OC, since you can get to the OS without Auto clocks and applying 1 or 2 settings at a time, I'm fairly sure manual OC is broken at least on the Master F11 bios.
> 
> What I found is the Ratio and Voltage applies correctly the first time set in Bios but will "reset" or fail if the Bios is accessed again. It could be that the system passes boot but crashes when any load applies any load to the CPU.
> 
> If you can check the voltage by DMM on the prob pads to check all voltages when booting or checking the voltages and ratios are correct in the Bios. You can also try applying all your settings at once and not access the Bios again.


I don't think I'm having the same issue.

As noted, if I pop the RAID controller out and use a USB drive to boot an OS, it's fine. I can manually OC without any issue, and can access the BIOS multiple times if needed. The OC will stick without any reboots or other issues.

Once the RAID controller is in, if the ratio is on anything other than Auto, then 5 seconds into the RAID booting the PC will hard reset and CMOS will be cleared. As it boots back up, the backup BIOS is activated until I switch off the PSU.

I know the RAID controller itself is not an issue, because I can manually OC using Ryzen Master, and I can even manually OC using the "AMD Overclocking" section of the BIOS and it passes without issue. It's only when I have the ratio on anything other than auto, and the boot takes longer than 5 seconds that it bombs out. Even if the ratio is set low to something like 35, which I know shouldn't be an issue.

In Ryzen Master, I run an OC of 4.3GHz on CCD0 and 4.1GHz on CCD1 on 1.225 vCore. In the "AMD Overclocking" section of BIOS, I have it set to 4.1GHz on 1.225 vCore. Both of these settings are 100% stable. The only issue is if I try to use the ratio in the BIOS to set this per CCD OC, since my PC won't boot if I don't leave that specific ratio setting on Auto.


----------



## bluechris

rkubes said:


> I don't think I'm having the same issue.
> 
> 
> 
> As noted, if I pop the RAID controller out and use a USB drive to boot an OS, it's fine. I can manually OC without any issue, and can access the BIOS multiple times if needed. The OC will stick without any reboots or other issues.
> 
> 
> 
> Once the RAID controller is in, if the ratio is on anything other than Auto, then 5 seconds into the RAID booting the PC will hard reset and CMOS will be cleared. As it boots back up, the backup BIOS is activated until I switch off the PSU.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the RAID controller itself is not an issue, because I can manually OC using Ryzen Master, and I can even manually OC using the "AMD Overclocking" section of the BIOS and it passes without issue. It's only when I have the ratio on anything other than auto, and the boot takes longer than 5 seconds that it bombs out. Even if the ratio is set low to something like 35, which I know shouldn't be an issue.
> 
> 
> 
> In Ryzen Master, I run an OC of 4.3GHz on CCD0 and 4.1GHz on CCD1 on 1.225 vCore. In the "AMD Overclocking" section of BIOS, I have it set to 4.1GHz on 1.225 vCore. Both of these settings are 100% stable. The only issue is if I try to use the ratio in the BIOS to set this per CCD OC, since my PC won't boot if I don't leave that specific ratio setting on Auto.


What is your BCLK speed? Be certain that is 100mhz because add-on cards and in specific raid controllers don't like more than that.


----------



## rkubes

bluechris said:


> What is your BCLK speed? Be certain that is 100mhz because add-on cards and in specific raid controllers don't like more than that.


I keep it on Auto, but have also tried explicitly setting it to 100.

Both settings work fine as long as I don't also set a cpu ratio.

*Update:*
I was working with Gigabyte support. They had me try the F12E beta BIOS, and it changed the behavior a little bit. It still won't boot with the RAID controller enabled and CPU Ratio set, but it would just boot to optimized defaults instead of kicking over to the backup BIOS altogether.

That said, after we couldn't get it to work, they stated that computers that have a RAID and computers that are overclocked are usually two separate things and they don't support the combination. I don't think I'll see a fix for this.


----------



## d3v0

Finally upgraded from my, ahem Z68 board running sandy/ivy lake to a new Ryzen X570. Chose the Aorus Master. 

So far loving this platform with my 3700x. Ram is great on XMP-1, G skill NeoZ at 3600mhz, 16-19-19. Only thing ive changed in bios is XMP. Everything else on Auto. CPU hits 4.4ghz boost on all cores 71-73c load. So weird coming from LGA1155 to this, since I dont have to really change anything to get the CPU to run optimally. 

Living in a post-HDD cage world. Also changed over from a Swiftech H320X2 Prestige to a Noctua DH-15 Chromax Black!

time to update the sig rig!


----------



## d3v0

whoa

Edit: 

getting some cores to 4531 here, this is really an interesting chipset and cpu. Ive touched nothing but XMP.


----------



## RaXelliX

I assume the CSM Disabled = Slow BIOS UI bug still exists in F12e?

Im currently on F12a.


----------



## HyperC

So, did they remove speed spectrum from bios or I am blind just got the board Saturday after finding out the tomahawk wasn't getting shipped out until june 13th...Also I can't get pbo to do again but lose performance tried the EDC thread and about 5 hours of other settings maybe its just my 3600x? I am also very confused because from my take PBO just allows for lower idle voltages but on load the vcore still hits around the same as manual OC minus the difference of setting more wattage, maybe the 3600x just needs magical settings?


----------



## RaXelliX

HyperC said:


> So, did they remove speed spectrum from bios or I am blind just got the board Saturday after finding out the tomahawk wasn't getting shipped out until june 13th...Also I can't get pbo to do again but lose performance tried the EDC thread and about 5 hours of other settings maybe its just my 3600x? I am also very confused because from my take PBO just allows for lower idle voltages but on load the vcore still hits around the same as manual OC minus the difference of setting more wattage, maybe the 3600x just needs magical settings?


I am using F12a and Spread Spectrum is still there (right at the top of the Tweaker page). Not sure about the latest beta: F12f

When it comes to PBO i use these settings with my 3800X. These were tested and suggested by overclocker Buildzoid on Youtube:

PPT: 300
TDC: 230
EDC: 230. Atleast on the Master with F12a i found the 0 EDC sets it to around 140 or so based on HWInfo readings. With my 3800X i've been able to hit 50% of the 230 limit accoding to HWInfo. Tho i did notice that with the value at 0 it did boost slightly better in single core maximums.
Scalar: 4X


----------



## Xyloid

so i recently finished my build: x570 Aorus Master, 3900x, 5700 XT and this memory kit: https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288...82E16820331244

sadly the kit is not on the board's QVL (i remember checking a different x570 aorus board that i was planning to get for the build that did in fact list the kit as supported so i assumed the much higher tiered board would also support it). needless to say i've been experiencing some issues and i wanted to make sure these are caused by lack of compatibility and nothing else

basically, the ram will only run at what the system defaults to (minimum timings downclocked to 2400mhz, fabric at 1200) and at w/e ryzen master automatically sets the timings to when raising fabric clock in coupled mode.

the system does not boot in XMP (although the correct clock and timings are displayed when choosing the option in the bios), tried manually setting the dram voltage and then manually setting all the timings to no avail. i also tried manually overclocking in multiple clocks with very loose timings (based off of dram calc, also tried various dram calc timings at different frequencies) - but the system doesn't post. only thing that works is resetting cmos at that point.

on top of all of that, i've experienced similar issues (system not booting, more of less the same error codes) when setting the fan curve to silent.. had to reset cmos because of that aswell.

anyone have any similar experiences? is it possible this is all caused by lack of compatibility with the memory or is there a different issue?

any help would be very appreciated. ty!


----------



## PopReference

Xyloid said:


> so i recently finished my build: x570 Aorus Master, 3900x, 5700 XT and this memory kit: https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288...82E16820331244
> 
> sadly the kit is not on the board's QVL (i remember checking a different x570 aorus board that i was planning to get for the build that did in fact list the kit as supported so i assumed the much higher tiered board would also support it). needless to say i've been experiencing some issues and i wanted to make sure these are caused by lack of compatibility and nothing else
> 
> basically, the ram will only run at what the system defaults to (minimum timings downclocked to 2400mhz, fabric at 1200) and at w/e ryzen master automatically sets the timings to when raising fabric clock in coupled mode.
> 
> the system does not boot in XMP (although the correct clock and timings are displayed when choosing the option in the bios), tried manually setting the dram voltage and then manually setting all the timings to no avail. i also tried manually overclocking in multiple clocks with very loose timings (based off of dram calc, also tried various dram calc timings at different frequencies) - but the system doesn't post. only thing that works is resetting cmos at that point.
> 
> on top of all of that, i've experienced similar issues (system not booting, more of less the same error codes) when setting the fan curve to silent.. had to reset cmos because of that aswell.
> 
> anyone have any similar experiences? is it possible this is all caused by lack of compatibility with the memory or is there a different issue?
> 
> any help would be very appreciated. ty!


You shouldn't rely on XMP profiles for MEMOC and those are very high speeds for 3X00 ryzen. I recommend getting the Dram calculator and aiming for 3600 up to 3800 speeds with B-die of that quality: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html

not sure about fan speeds though


----------



## Xyloid

PopReference said:


> You shouldn't rely on XMP profiles for MEMOC and those are very high speeds for 3X00 ryzen. I recommend getting the Dram calculator and aiming for 3600 up to 3800 speeds with B-die of that quality: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
> 
> not sure about fan speeds though


just tried the f12f bios, solved the silent profile.

thing is, i havent been able to get ANY dram calc timings (at various frequencies) to boot on f11, will try with the beta bios and update.


----------



## HyperC

RaXelliX said:


> I am using F12a and Spread Spectrum is still there (right at the top of the Tweaker page). Not sure about the latest beta: F12f
> 
> When it comes to PBO i use these settings with my 3800X. These were tested and suggested by overclocker Buildzoid on Youtube:
> 
> PPT: 300
> TDC: 230
> EDC: 230. Atleast on the Master with F12a i found the 0 EDC sets it to around 140 or so based on HWInfo readings. With my 3800X i've been able to hit 50% of the 230 limit accoding to HWInfo. Tho i did notice that with the value at 0 it did boost slightly better in single core maximums.
> Scalar: 4X


 Can you send me the bios  i am using F11 which is 5 months old and can not find anything newer. when i use PBO even maxed limits cpu does not pull more then 80 amps i tried many settings 44x manual i pull 108 amps


----------



## Xyloid

PopReference said:


> You shouldn't rely on XMP profiles for MEMOC and those are very high speeds for 3X00 ryzen. I recommend getting the Dram calculator and aiming for 3600 up to 3800 speeds with B-die of that quality: https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-...locking-dram-am4-membench-0-8-dram-bench.html
> 
> not sure about fan speeds though


so f12f seems to have solved all the weird error codes i was getting, but still will not boot with Dram calc oc settings. tries to boot around 5 times then just ditches all the changes made in the bios and puts the memory at the default 2400mhz

these were the settings used: https://i.gyazo.com/5adc1b30cb42231d452c58e6838419c8.png (safe preset)

any ideas..?


----------



## PopReference

Xyloid said:


> so f12f seems to have solved all the weird error codes i was getting, but still will not boot with Dram calc oc settings. tries to boot around 5 times then just ditches all the changes made in the bios and puts the memory at the default 2400mhz
> 
> these were the settings used: https://i.gyazo.com/5adc1b30cb42231d452c58e6838419c8.png (safe preset)
> 
> any ideas..?


Well you can try pushing the DRAM voltage to 1.4/1.45 or higher, if the chips are low quality voltage it can over come some issues.

If you have the time you can follow the guide from https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/5.html


----------



## RaXelliX

Xyloid said:


> https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288...82E16820331244


Link is truncated (3 dots) and does not resolve. Would be good if you posted your Thaiphoon Burner screenshot: http://www.softnology.biz/files.html
*EDIT:* Ok i see you posted in Aorus owners thread. Link works in there: https://www.newegg.com/team-16gb-288-pin-ddr4-sdram/p/N82E16820331244



HyperC said:


> Can you send me the bios  i am using F11 which is 5 months old and can not find anything newer. when i use PBO even maxed limits cpu does not pull more then 80 amps i tried many settings 44x manual i pull 108 amps


https://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/28441-gigabyte-beta-bios.html


----------



## ryouiki

Xyloid said:


> so f12f seems to have solved all the weird error codes i was getting, but still will not boot with Dram calc oc settings. tries to boot around 5 times then just ditches all the changes made in the bios and puts the memory at the default 2400mhz
> 
> these were the settings used: https://i.gyazo.com/5adc1b30cb42231d452c58e6838419c8.png (safe preset)
> 
> any ideas..?


Be sure to notice that the order in DRAM Calc isn't exactly the same from Gigabyte boards (TCRDWR/TRCDRD are in a different order). As long as you are in A2/B2 slots, and it is not posting at all, try changing termination? Lower ProcODT 34.3 maybe.


----------



## HyperC

thanks for the link


----------



## Xyloid

ryouiki said:


> Be sure to notice that the order in DRAM Calc isn't exactly the same from Gigabyte boards (TCRDWR/TRCDRD are in a different order). As long as you are in A2/B2 slots, and it is not posting at all, try changing termination? Lower ProcODT 34.3 maybe.


i did notice those are in a different order but im sure i put the correct values in each every time. i did try lowering the resistance on ProcODT, didnt seem tם help. termination was manually set to half the dram voltage in most cases, other times i tried leaving it on auto. did not help


----------



## HyperC

Are you guys using any type of LLC when using pbo


----------



## PopReference

HyperC said:


> Are you guys using any type of LLC when using pbo


Standard seems to work best with PBO.


----------



## edu616

RaXelliX said:


> HyperC said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, did they remove speed spectrum from bios or I am blind just got the board Saturday after finding out the tomahawk wasn't getting shipped out until june 13th...Also I can't get pbo to do again but lose performance tried the EDC thread and about 5 hours of other settings maybe its just my 3600x? I am also very confused because from my take PBO just allows for lower idle voltages but on load the vcore still hits around the same as manual OC minus the difference of setting more wattage, maybe the 3600x just needs magical settings?
> 
> 
> 
> I am using F12a and Spread Spectrum is still there (right at the top of the Tweaker page). Not sure about the latest beta: F12f
> 
> When it comes to PBO i use these settings with my 3800X. These were tested and suggested by overclocker Buildzoid on Youtube:
> 
> PPT: 300
> TDC: 230
> EDC: 230. Atleast on the Master with F12a i found the 0 EDC sets it to around 140 or so based on HWInfo readings. With my 3800X i've been able to hit 50% of the 230 limit accoding to HWInfo. Tho i did notice that with the value at 0 it did boost slightly better in single core maximums.
> Scalar: 4X
Click to expand...

Greetings,

I just made a build with this board and a 3700X. I have a 360 rad just for the cpu (just to let you guys know that I have good cooling) and I have tried those settings as I also saw that Buildzoid suggested them. I have Encounter that if I use them my cpu will never reach the 4.4GHz on single threaded applications. However if I use an EDC value of 10 my clocks will go up to 4.42GHz on at least 2 or 3 cores while using single threaded applications which with the value at 230 my cores were just boosting to 4.35GHz max. I also have +200MHz auto OC turned ON. Is this a glitch or why is it working like that? My temps never go above 70 while doing multi threaded applications like CB20 and others and my voltage will be at around 1.34 while doing them. When doing single threaded benchmarks I can see that voltage goes from 1.44 to 1.46. When tests are done voltages go back to 0.989 and clocks go back to 3.6GHz as I am using the ryzen balanced power plan in windows. 

I know it's a lot of info but just want to make sure my values are safe since I'm new to both this cpu and this board. Thanks in advanced to whoever replies.


----------



## dansi

edu616 said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I just made a build with this board and a 3700X. I have a 360 rad just for the cpu (just to let you guys know that I have good cooling) and I have tried those settings as I also saw that Buildzoid suggested them. I have Encounter that if I use them my cpu will never reach the 4.4GHz on single threaded applications. However if I use an EDC value of 10 my clocks will go up to 4.42GHz on at least 2 or 3 cores while using single threaded applications which with the value at 230 my cores were just boosting to 4.35GHz max. I also have +200MHz auto OC turned ON. Is this a glitch or why is it working like that? My temps never go above 70 while doing multi threaded applications like CB20 and others and my voltage will be at around 1.34 while doing them. When doing single threaded benchmarks I can see that voltage goes from 1.44 to 1.46. When tests are done voltages go back to 0.989 and clocks go back to 3.6GHz as I am using the ryzen balanced power plan in windows.
> 
> I know it's a lot of info but just want to make sure my values are safe since I'm new to both this cpu and this board. Thanks in advanced to whoever replies.


For gigabyte x570, just stick with pbo + undervolt, as our findings here https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...should-undervolt-your-ryzen-3000-part-ii.html

Buildzoid is specified for his motherboard. 
Seems ryzen 3000 and its bios have not been consistently applied across all x570. But for gigabtye's, it seem the values work as they should.


----------



## edu616

dansi said:


> edu616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Greetings,
> 
> I just made a build with this board and a 3700X. I have a 360 rad just for the cpu (just to let you guys know that I have good cooling) and I have tried those settings as I also saw that Buildzoid suggested them. I have Encounter that if I use them my cpu will never reach the 4.4GHz on single threaded applications. However if I use an EDC value of 10 my clocks will go up to 4.42GHz on at least 2 or 3 cores while using single threaded applications which with the value at 230 my cores were just boosting to 4.35GHz max. I also have +200MHz auto OC turned ON. Is this a glitch or why is it working like that? My temps never go above 70 while doing multi threaded applications like CB20 and others and my voltage will be at around 1.34 while doing them. When doing single threaded benchmarks I can see that voltage goes from 1.44 to 1.46. When tests are done voltages go back to 0.989 and clocks go back to 3.6GHz as I am using the ryzen balanced power plan in windows.
> 
> I know it's a lot of info but just want to make sure my values are safe since I'm new to both this cpu and this board. Thanks in advanced to whoever replies.
> 
> 
> 
> For gigabyte x570, just stick with pbo + undervolt, as our findings here https://www.overclock.net/forum/10-...should-undervolt-your-ryzen-3000-part-ii.html
> 
> Buildzoid is specified for his motherboard.
> Seems ryzen 3000 and its bios have not been consistently applied across all x570. But for gigabtye's, it seem the values work as they should.
Click to expand...

Will try thanks!


----------



## edu616

Hello I did the undervolt using a negative offset and temps and voltages did in fact decrease while maintaining or improving performance in some benchmarks.

Now I have other questions related to gaming:

1) What clocks do you guys see on average in gaming? If you guys play something like BFV or BF1, Overwatch, Racing sims and others.

2) What cpu voltages do you see while gaming?

I think my voltages are still high while doing gaming. My CPU is able to boost to 43.23GHz while gaming but I'm seeing voltages around the 1.4 (they go from 1.37 to 1.4V). The thing is when benching heavy threaded tasks it goes to 1.29-1.32V which is not bad at all. Now when benching single threaded applications it goes to 1.42 -1.43 volts and that is just spikes for when some of the cores go to 4.4GHz since I have a 3700X, and that is a lot better than what I had before the negative offset. But seeing 1.37 to 1.4V while gaming really worries me can anybody check and make sure what they see while gaming? All the info I have been able to find is for benching and testing stability which now I'm not concerned with those as I am stable with my negative offset and temps and voltages are behaving like they should on these task. But gaming is my main concern now. Thanks and sorry again for the long post.


----------



## bluechris

edu616 said:


> Hello I did the undervolt using a negative offset and temps and voltages did in fact decrease while maintaining or improving performance in some benchmarks.
> 
> Now I have other questions related to gaming:
> 
> 1) What clocks do you guys see on average in gaming? If you guys play something like BFV or BF1, Overwatch, Racing sims and others.
> 
> 2) What cpu voltages do you see while gaming?
> 
> I think my voltages are still high while doing gaming. My CPU is able to boost to 43.23GHz while gaming but I'm seeing voltages around the 1.4 (they go from 1.37 to 1.4V). The thing is when benching heavy threaded tasks it goes to 1.29-1.32V which is not bad at all. Now when benching single threaded applications it goes to 1.42 -1.43 volts and that is just spikes for when some of the cores go to 4.4GHz since I have a 3700X, and that is a lot better than what I had before the negative offset. But seeing 1.37 to 1.4V while gaming really worries me can anybody check and make sure what they see while gaming? All the info I have been able to find is for benching and testing stability which now I'm not concerned with those as I am stable with my negative offset and temps and voltages are behaving like they should on these task. But gaming is my main concern now. Thanks and sorry again for the long post.


Can you run a cb20 multi and see your voltages there? Gaming is not pushing the cpu alot so voltages raises but it's ok. You need to see the higher voltage that you will get in a cpu stress scenario.
Its something strange to me why AMD cpu's do this since i came from intel for the last 27 years.


----------



## edu616

bluechris said:


> edu616 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello I did the undervolt using a negative offset and temps and voltages did in fact decrease while maintaining or improving performance in some benchmarks.
> 
> Now I have other questions related to gaming:
> 
> 1) What clocks do you guys see on average in gaming? If you guys play something like BFV or BF1, Overwatch, Racing sims and others.
> 
> 2) What cpu voltages do you see while gaming?
> 
> I think my voltages are still high while doing gaming. My CPU is able to boost to 43.23GHz while gaming but I'm seeing voltages around the 1.4 (they go from 1.37 to 1.4V). The thing is when benching heavy threaded tasks it goes to 1.29-1.32V which is not bad at all. Now when benching single threaded applications it goes to 1.42 -1.43 volts and that is just spikes for when some of the cores go to 4.4GHz since I have a 3700X, and that is a lot better than what I had before the negative offset. But seeing 1.37 to 1.4V while gaming really worries me can anybody check and make sure what they see while gaming? All the info I have been able to find is for benching and testing stability which now I'm not concerned with those as I am stable with my negative offset and temps and voltages are behaving like they should on these task. But gaming is my main concern now. Thanks and sorry again for the long post.
> 
> 
> 
> Can you run a cb20 multi and see your voltages there? Gaming is not pushing the cpu alot so voltages raises but it's ok. You need to see the higher voltage that you will get in a cpu stress scenario.
> Its something strange to me why AMD cpu's do this since i came from intel for the last 27 years.
Click to expand...

CB20 is fine just did a run Voltage goes from 1.28 to 1.33V max which is normal, temps don't go above 69 degrees C. Yes it works very different from how intel works I think AMD cpus work more like gpus in the sense on how they clock better with temps on their own. But I think intel is also moving in the same way.


----------



## Uns33n

Im having a small issue. It seems my CPU VCORE voltage is stuck @ 1.1. Ive looked everywhere, ive already disabled soc/uncore option in bios to no avail. Only way I can change it is by using Ryzen master, but after restart it sets itself back to 1.1. I am coming from Asus bios not to familiar with gigabyte.

This started after overclocking my memory.


----------



## edu616

Uns33n said:


> Im having a small issue. It seems my CPU VCORE voltage is stuck @ 1.1. Ive looked everywhere, ive already disabled soc/uncore option in bios to no avail. Only way I can change it is by using Ryzen master, but after restart it sets itself back to 1.1. I am coming from Asus bios not to familiar with gigabyte.
> 
> This started after overclocking my memory.


Put your memory back to it's default state first and see if that solves the problem. Also what power plan are you using inside windows?


----------



## Uns33n

edu616 said:


> Put your memory back to it's default state first and see if that solves the problem. Also what power plan are you using inside windows?


Fixed it by loading a stable profile.


----------



## Loosenut

Uns33n said:


> Im having a small issue. It seems my CPU VCORE voltage is stuck @ 1.1. Ive looked everywhere, ive already disabled soc/uncore option in bios to no avail. Only way I can change it is by using Ryzen master, but after restart it sets itself back to 1.1. I am coming from Asus bios not to familiar with gigabyte.
> 
> This started after overclocking my memory.


I have this same issue



Uns33n said:


> Fixed it by loading a stable profile.


which profile did you load? windows, bios, memory?

I suspect mine to be memory related but am still working thru testing to confirm

edit: I have found that I must power down between bios adjustments


----------



## Uns33n

Loosenut said:


> I have this same issue
> 
> 
> 
> which profile did you load? windows, bios, memory?
> 
> I suspect mine to be memory related but am still working thru testing to confirm
> 
> edit: I have found that I must power down between bios adjustments


One of my stable OC profiles in bios.


----------



## Loosenut

I reset bios and reflashed, still I must power drain the system after touching anything with the cpu, I literally watched the value of vcore change prior to me saving bios directly after changing the multi on the cpu. power drained the system, came back and applied it just fine. go in again without a power drain and again, same issue.

its very odd, though, I haven't had a chance the last few days to check to see if the backup bios is still the same. suppose I will check it later


----------



## zacreth

*CPU overclock is good but memory fails to boot into windows*

So I've read the whole 27 pages since there's been new developments of BIOs versions hoping something would solve the problem I'm having. 

Following system:
3900x with AORUS Master
32GB G.Skill F4-3600C16D-32GTZNC

If more info is needed on the system I can provide that. I've successfully boosted my CPU to be 4200MHz across all cores which was simple with a change a couple parameters in the BIOs. I really wanted to tighten the memory a bit especially the latency for games but every time I mess with the memory the system just gets stuck in a boot cycle. I've tried so much so I'm hoping people have ideas I can do. I ended up setting everything back to Auto from the manually inputted numbers to get the system stable. 

Here's what I've done. I took Thaiphoon and took the information to save in a complete report (in ns) and imported that to the latest version of Dram Calculator. When i click on the Calculate Safe I get these settings. So if I turn off XMP in Bios and type in every setting I end up with around 2100Mhz if the system is even able to get into Windows. Most of the time it will just get stuck on a boot loop. I tried on the first page 1usmus tips and as I try each and every change I get no benefit and still stuck in the loop.

I tried to take the first 6 settings and the voltage changes and that even doesn't help me get into windows.

So what should I try to tighten the memory settings on my system?

Thanks for your time in reading and any suggestions you can provide.


----------



## RaXelliX

Yeah the DRAM calculator gives notoriously agressive values for Hynix chips. Im assuming that's what you're using?. Especially the tRFC value. The closest im stable is 525. Sub 500 is no boot. 

I have the same board but with F12a BIOS (beta) and 4x8GB Hynix JJR and 3800X. Im running 3733 @ 16-20-20-36. JJR is not as good as CJR/DJR so 16-19-19-39 seems realistic at 3600.
Your read/write speeds seem ok but you could further drop the latency. Make sure DRAM power down option is disabled. I believe it was somewhere in the AMD CBS menu. It tries to save some power but adds latency.

The rest could come from tightening subtimings. Also the calculator is wau too conservative when it comes to voltage. DRAM can take a lot of voltage. I suggest you try 1.38-1.42


----------



## zacreth

Yep my set is Hynix DJR. When using XMP I do get 16-19-19-39 but was hoping for better. I thought the voltage was suppose to remain low since the kit was designed for 1.35 and usually you get go a little higher but not that much. 

So I should try the numbers again from the calculator but change the tRFC value higher than the 471 and up the voltage?


----------



## RaXelliX

zacreth said:


> Yep my set is Hynix DJR. When using XMP I do get 16-19-19-39 but was hoping for better. I thought the voltage was suppose to remain low since the kit was designed for 1.35 and usually you get go a little higher but not that much.
> 
> So I should try the numbers again from the calculator but change the tRFC value higher than the 471 and up the voltage?


That would be my suggestion yes. I suggest you ignore the primary timing recommendations and manually set 16-19-19-39 @ 1.38v with tRFC of 525. If it does not boot up the voltage and increase tRFC a bit. Say to 1.42 and 550.
If it does boot then test for stability. And it it's stable then you can try and set rest of the subtimings (not primary or tRFC). In my experice the rest don't really cause no boot situation but they do affect performance.


----------



## zacreth

So I turned off XMP and set tCL, tRCDWP, tRP, rTAS and tRFC to 16,19,19,19,39 respectively and voltage to 1.38V. So it boots into windows but it's only reading a memory bus of 1066.7Mhz. Would I need to manually set the MCLK and FCLK to get it back to 3600Mhz?


----------



## zacreth

That was no go. I changed MCLK and FCLK to 1800. Boot cycle. Changed the tRFC to 550, same. Up'd the voltage to 1.4 gets me to windows PC recovery due to the boot cycle but when the screen comes up it's all artifacts. Tried to increase the tRFC to 575 same boot cycle. Reset all the settings except the post above and got back into windows with 1066.8MHz memory bus.

So what now?


----------



## MyUsername

zacreth said:


> So I turned off XMP and set tCL, tRCDWP, tRP, rTAS and tRFC to 16,19,19,19,39 respectively and voltage to 1.38V. So it boots into windows but it's only reading a memory bus of 1066.7Mhz. Would I need to manually set the MCLK and FCLK to get it back to 3600Mhz?


Yes, you can just change mclk and I think fclk will change automatically or you can force fclk in amd cbs or amd overclocking, amd cbs settings will reset if it fails memory training (F9 debug code) twice, amd overclocking settings will stay. 1.4v should be fine for daily use, it'll give you a little more head room to tighten timings.


----------



## RaXelliX

zacreth said:


> That was no go. I changed MCLK and FCLK to 1800. Boot cycle. Changed the tRFC to 550, same. Up'd the voltage to 1.4 gets me to windows PC recovery due to the boot cycle but when the screen comes up it's all artifacts. Tried to increase the tRFC to 575 same boot cycle. Reset all the settings except the post above and got back into windows with 1066.8MHz memory bus.
> 
> So what now?


I have XMP enabled even if i set my own timings. XMP only affects the speed (Mhz), primary timings and voltage. 
Try enabling XMP and then setting the manual timings for primary, voltage and tRFC.

Also do you have your sticks in the right slots?
Default recommended is A2 and B2 but you can also try A1 and B1 if you have problems.


----------



## zacreth

The RAM is installed correctly and it's in A2/B2. So when I enabled the XMP and saved and rebooted it was caught in a loop. I made changes to the voltage and still had the first 6 settings and it was still caught in a loop. I ended up taking all the settings out in manual timing, left the XMP enabled and was still in a boot loop. It wasn't until I lowered the voltage to the DRAM did it actually get me back into windows. I have the voltage set for 1.35V right now.

So increasing the voltage to 1.38V or 1.4V causes it to get stuck in a boot loop. I have to run some errands and try to take out the CPU overclock so it's stock and see if I can get it to boot with the first 6 settings and voltage. Maybe the CPU overclock is messing with the memory settings and throwing it out of whack. I'll try in a couple of hours when I'm back.


----------



## zacreth

So i found out if i take out the cpu overclocking I can put the default settings manually of 16-19-19-19-39 and the system boots fine and sees the correct speed. If I put in what DRAM calculator suggests which is 14-17-19-19-38 it barely boots. So I up the DRAM voltage to 1.4 and I get into windows. The only problem is that is only seems 1066Mhz again. It seems that the board or memory is not cut out to be trimmed at all.

So for the time being I'll go completely stock until I can figure out what settings I should try since it seems that DRAM calculator is off....


----------



## Medizinmann

zacreth said:


> So i found out if i take out the cpu overclocking


Yes, the CPU OC plays a role - and you mitght need to increase SoC Volages.

And don't Forget the LLCs - mid range for CPU and high for RAM.



> I can put the default settings manually of 16-19-19-19-39 and the system boots fine and sees the correct speed. If I put in what DRAM calculator suggests which is 14-17-19-19-38 it barely boots. So I up the DRAM voltage to 1.4 and I get into windows.


Did you export all RAM Settings with Thaipoon Burner and Import it do DRAM Calc?

Try safe settings first - and may be even higher Voltage 1,4 for 3600 is on the lower side…




> The only problem is that is only seems 1066Mhz again. It seems that the board or memory is not cut out to be trimmed at all.


Which would be 2133Mhz = fallback to JEDEC Specs...



> So for the time being I'll go completely stock until I can figure out what settings I should try since it seems that DRAM calculator is off....


See above...try a bit more Voltage - DRAM Calc some times suggest to low voltages - i.e. DRAM Cakc tells me 1,40 max. with my 3600 OC but I need at least 1,46 to get everthing stable...

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## zacreth

I didn't do all the LLC like the PLL voltage so I'll go and try that today. But the complete report was exported from Thaiphoon and imported in the newest calculator.

What's a limit for voltage for RAM? I know the design was for 1.35V so I don't want to kill it due to voltage. I thought 1.4-1.42 is pushing the ram.

I'll recheck Dram Calc and get all the voltage settings and try that and put in the suggested numbers for the first 6 first and see if it will boot. 16-19-19-19-39 into 14-17-x-x-x suggested and see if it boots.

Thanks!


----------



## nangu

zacreth said:


> I didn't do all the LLC like the PLL voltage so I'll go and try that today. But the complete report was exported from Thaiphoon and imported in the newest calculator.
> 
> What's a limit for voltage for RAM? I know the design was for 1.35V so I don't want to kill it due to voltage. I thought 1.4-1.42 is pushing the ram.
> 
> I'll recheck Dram Calc and get all the voltage settings and try that and put in the suggested numbers for the first 6 first and see if it will boot. 16-19-19-19-39 into 14-17-x-x-x suggested and see if it boots.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi, the following image is my 3900X, Aorus Master and 2x8Gb Gskill Hynix CJR kit. You have 2x16Gb kit so may be it's not possible to get 3800 memory and 1900 IF, but you can try these numbers on your 3600 Mhz profile. To get that, I had to play mainly with vSOC, VDDG, VDDP and SoC LLC.

I suggest to leave the CPU @ stock and tune the RAM first. Also, you can try to relaxing primaries to see if the system boots, and start playing with voltages from there to tighten further. If no boot, try Geardown enabled, the same with Powerdown, or even Geardown enabled @ 2T

I found CJR in 2x8 is not so difficult to overclock (again, I didn't try a 32Gb kit so take this with a bunch of salt) but you have to try to find a good and stable starting point first, even if you have to relax the primaries.

As others said, trfc is critical to stabilize this memory.


----------



## Andi64

Hi! I'm sending my GSkill Neo kit to RMA 'cause a DIMM died. While I'm waiting for RMA, I bought a single stick of 16GB DDR4-2133 RAM for U$S30, used. It's an HP branded kit, and it happened to be Samsung B-die based (it's unbuffered ECC, and ECC works on Aorus Pro in case anyone is wondering).

Even thou is branded as 2133Mhz, it booted right up in 3600Mhz no issues, but with AUTO timmings is kinda crap. I launched DRAM Calculator and started playing...

I'm using the "bad bin" setup, 'cause it's an unbined OEM part. Right now it's working at 3200Mhz 16-16-16-16-32 with the SAFE preset. It wasn't even posting with that preset until I changed the VDDG and VDDP voltages accordingly.

The "issue" is that I can't get anything else from it, not other preset works, and not other frequency range neither. I'm not sure where to start playing, if it's VDDP and VDDG, and what voltages should I set.

Compared to my GSkill CJR kit, the latency went from 3733Mhz 67ns to 3200Mhz 73.5ns, which is pretty cool all things considered. But I thought maybe I could get more performance out of a B-die based memory.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zacreth

hey nagu I'll try that and see.

Right now I have a few questions since I've been playing around with the settings for a few hours this morning... okay all morning really.

First I got all the settings except 2 to work from what Dram Calc shown me for the Calculate Safe. I couldn't get tCL and tCWL. I can't set tCL to 14 it will boot cycle but if I set it for 15 it boots but the MEMtest in Dram Calc shows up as 16 and not the 15 that's set in the BIOs. If I touch tCWL it won't boot at all and resets all the settings when it finally gets back up. What does tCWL do?

Second question, with all the settings I would assume to have a tighter control and better stats but from what AIDA64 shows, I only have a latency better of 3ns... down to 69.9 which isn't that great. Shouldn't if all the settings from Dram Calc usually get people to low 60's in latency?

Lastly, there's settings in BIOs when I change things manually. Is a lower number better than a higher number? The suggested tRFC in the BIO is 312 but I'm manually setting it to be 471....? There's a lot of settings where I'm setting a higher number and there's only like 4 settings that I'm setting that is lower...


----------



## zacreth

So I can't raise the VDRAM anymore than 1.375 or it won't boot. I changed some settings but pretty much stuck with what i have above which is minimal to say. I tried to change the FCLK and MCLK to 1867 and 1833MHz and both booted but when running memtest too many errors so I had to back it down to 1800Mhz.

In my opinion, if there's nothing else I can do I pretty much have the worst RAM it seems...lol


----------



## Andi64

Hey zacreth, I have the same kit but with worse latencies, the 18-22-22-22 version. But my kit actually did 16-19-16-19 at 3733Mhz 12hs stable. I just applied the Fast preset with 3600Mhz settings from DRAM calculator at it worked. Then started to raise the frequency until 3800Mhz witch wasn't stable so I dial down to 3733mhz.

It was 2 memtest86 passes stable. It worked for 6 months... but a DIMM died 
All voltages were stock, with F12a BIOS.

Latency in AIDA64 was 67ns.


----------



## RaXelliX

zacreth said:


> I can't set tCL to 14 it will boot cycle


14 is too extreme for Hynix RAM. Not even sure why the calculator is suggesting it. 14 is so extreme in fact that it likely won't do that at 3200Mhz. Let alone at something higher.


zacreth said:


> but if I set it for 15 it boots but the MEMtest in Dram Calc shows up as 16 and not the 15 that's set in the BIOs.


That's GDM at work. GDM sets primaries to even numbers. 15 becomes 16 and so on. But GDM does add a lot of stability so unless you really want to run uneven timings better to leave it on. GDM = Gear Down Mode.


zacreth said:


> I only have a latency better of 3ns... down to 69.9 which isn't that great.


That is an improvement. Ideal would be around 67.


zacreth said:


> Shouldn't if all the settings from Dram Calc usually get people to low 60's in latency?


Only Samsung B-Die kits can do around 65. Perhaps 64 but not much lower.


zacreth said:


> Lastly, there's settings in BIOs when I change things manually. Is a lower number better than a higher number?


Generally yes when it comes to timings lower=better. 
Some guides:
https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md
https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/


zacreth said:


> The suggested tRFC in the BIO is 312 but I'm manually setting it to be 471....?


I believe the BIOS misreads this value. Like i said eralier i can't even boot under 525. So it must be incorrect. Only Samsung B-Die kits can do such a low tRFC.


zacreth said:


> There's a lot of settings where I'm setting a higher number and there's only like 4 settings that I'm setting that is lower...


Those higher values maybe more for stability and not speed.


----------



## Medizinmann

zacreth said:


> I didn't do all the LLC like the PLL voltage so I'll go and try that today.


Yeah you should do it. And it's is very intresting how LLC curve adds to stability!



> But the complete report was exported from Thaiphoon and imported in the newest calculator.


:thumb:



> What's a limit for voltage for RAM? I know the design was for 1.35V so I don't want to kill it due to voltage. I thought 1.4-1.42 is pushing the ram.
> 
> I'll recheck Dram Calc and get all the voltage settings and try that and put in the suggested numbers for the first 6 first and see if it will boot. 16-19-19-19-39 into 14-17-x-x-x suggested and see if it boots.
> 
> Thanks!


The official limit for XMP is AFAIK up to 1,5V - and that is what's considered save for long term use...but there are sticks out there with a profile up to 1,65V - at Voltages 1,4+ you should add extra cooling though...

Youtuber der8auer made a Video about RAM OC with XMP on Ryzen 3000 and also talked about Voltage(Starts 3:16)…





Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## d3v0

wondering about using ryzen master. During non-gaming, single cores boost over 4500, but during gaming I get single cores only up 4400. havent tried an all core overclock but im not really interested in doing that bc of the massive volts needed just to get all cores to 4400 which isnt worth it.


----------



## Tsk_Force

Hello guys

I used the xmp profile for a couple of days(Gskill 4266 cl19 Samsung b-die single rank 2x8gb) , today the pc did not boot by locking on error 15. it probably does not digest something of the xmp profile of these RAMs. as suggested I went to 3733, after 48 minutes of memtest no error.

I used these parameters to get started (as suggested by the guys in the owners' topik)

Vddp voltage control manual

vddp voltage control 920

System Memory multiplier 37.33

-Standard timing control

Cas latency 16

tRCDRD 16

tRCDWR 16

tRP 16

tRAS 32

tRC 48

ProcODT 43.6 ohm

DRAM voltage 1.38V

Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz


do you have any other parameter to suggest me? or some other test method? do you see any wrong parameter? I hope I won't run into bootloop anymore









Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## zacreth

Andi64 said:


> Hey zacreth, I have the same kit but with worse latencies, the 18-22-22-22 version. But my kit actually did 16-19-16-19 at 3733Mhz 12hs stable. I just applied the Fast preset with 3600Mhz settings from DRAM calculator at it worked. Then started to raise the frequency until 3800Mhz witch wasn't stable so I dial down to 3733mhz.
> 
> It was 2 memtest86 passes stable. It worked for 6 months... but a DIMM died
> All voltages were stock, with F12a BIOS.
> 
> Latency in AIDA64 was 67ns.


i thought we had to keep the frequency as the what the memory stick actually are. So in my case since they were 3600MHZ ram that's what you're suppose to do in the Calculator.... no?


----------



## zacreth

Thanks for the answers and the links. I'm going through the links now and trying things out to see what I can get.



RaXelliX said:


> 14 is too extreme for Hynix RAM. Not even sure why the calculator is suggesting it. 14 is so extreme in fact that it likely won't do that at 3200Mhz. Let alone at something higher.
> 
> That's GDM at work. GDM sets primaries to even numbers. 15 becomes 16 and so on. But GDM does add a lot of stability so unless you really want to run uneven timings better to leave it on. GDM = Gear Down Mode.
> 
> That is an improvement. Ideal would be around 67.
> 
> Only Samsung B-Die kits can do around 65. Perhaps 64 but not much lower.
> 
> Generally yes when it comes to timings lower=better.
> Some guides:
> https://github.com/integralfx/MemTestHelper/blob/master/DDR4 OC Guide.md
> https://www.techpowerup.com/review/amd-ryzen-memory-tweaking-overclocking-guide/
> 
> I believe the BIOS misreads this value. Like i said eralier i can't even boot under 525. So it must be incorrect. Only Samsung B-Die kits can do such a low tRFC.
> 
> Those higher values maybe more for stability and not speed.


----------



## Tsk_Force

Tsk_Force said:


> Hello guys
> 
> I used the xmp profile for a couple of days(Gskill 4266 cl19 Samsung b-die single rank 2x8gb) , today the pc did not boot by locking on error 15. it probably does not digest something of the xmp profile of these RAMs. as suggested I went to 3733, after 48 minutes of memtest no error.
> 
> I used these parameters to get started (as suggested by the guys in the owners' topik)
> 
> Vddp voltage control manual
> 
> vddp voltage control 920
> 
> System Memory multiplier 37.33
> 
> -Standard timing control
> 
> Cas latency 16
> 
> tRCDRD 16
> 
> tRCDWR 16
> 
> tRP 16
> 
> tRAS 32
> 
> tRC 48
> 
> ProcODT 43.6 ohm
> 
> DRAM voltage 1.38V
> 
> Infinity fabric frequency and dividers 1867mHz
> 
> 
> do you have any other parameter to suggest me? or some other test method? do you see any wrong parameter? I hope I won't run into bootloop anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


Hello guys



same error, the pc this morning went into bootloop until the BIOS was reset. these are the parameters I used, any suggestions?

Inviato dal mio HD1903 utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Andi64

zacreth said:


> i thought we had to keep the frequency as the what the memory stick actually are. So in my case since they were 3600MHZ ram that's what you're suppose to do in the Calculator.... no?



Hinyx CJR won't do much better timings than 16-18-16-18 I think, but it can do 3800-4000Mhz. You should stick to 1:1:1 frequency so, the limit will be around DDR4-3800. Give it a try, stick to DRAM Calculator timings, the 3600Mhz preset, and try 3733Mhz and then 3800Mhz. If you are lucky your CPU will do 1900Mhz FCLK and you'll get a little boost in performance. If you are not, it will most probably do 1866Mhz with DDR4-3733 and you should see 66.5-67.5ns latency depending on your timings.

Remember to force 1:1 relation with your RAM and force 1900 or 1866Mhz to the Infinity Fabric to keep every frequency in sync.


----------



## Yuke

Hey,

is there any downside to setting the PWM phases to "extreme performance"?

I get better chipset temperatures when i set it to the highest value...power consumption seems to be the same...


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hello Guys,

So after my 5th gen Intel CPU decided to die and 15 years since I had AMD CPU, I got this board with 3700X, and GSKILL 3600 16-16-16-36 kit. Where do I start maximising performance? I would like to tighten memory timings as well. I tried Dram calculator's settings but it failed - MB run into memory training loop or something like that. Also what value do I need to enter in this section "Addional Calculators tab - input Freq and tRFC in ns to get tRFC1, tRFC2 and tRFC4 values (if you having trouble make sure not to be using XMP in BIOS)" from XMP profile or from first page? (need to convert from T to ns), also in TRRDS I cannot enter "3" lowest possible value is "4".

I have custom WC, and CPU has it's own 480 radiator, so I think it should keep CPU's temp in check. 

edit: why MB pushes almost 1,5V @ idle? and this is with V_core set to normal -0.075V


----------



## PopReference

PiotrMKG said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> So after my 5th gen Intel CPU decided to die and 15 years since I had AMD CPU, I got this board with 3700X, and GSKILL 3600 16-16-16-36 kit. Where do I start maximising performance? I would like to tighten memory timings as well. I tried Dram calculator's settings but it failed - MB run into memory training loop or something like that. Also what value do I need to enter in this section "Addional Calculators tab - input Freq and tRFC in ns to get tRFC1, tRFC2 and tRFC4 values (if you having trouble make sure not to be using XMP in BIOS)" from XMP profile or from first page? (need to convert from T to ns), also in TRRDS I cannot enter "3" lowest possible value is "4".
> 
> I have custom WC, and CPU has it's own 480 radiator, so I think it should keep CPU's temp in check.
> 
> edit: why MB pushes almost 1,5V @ idle? and this is with V_core set to normal -0.075V


The CPU vcore goes up to 1.5v when cores are under very small to no load and drops down a lot under heavy load . Everyone was asking about this at launch and the answers where saying it's working as intended and so far no one has reported dead chips from it.

As for Ram OC you can try choosing the PCB version of your sticks in the Calculator(found in Thaiphoon burner under JEDEC DIMM Label or Revision / Raw Card) sometimes the XMP numbers aren't compatible. Also the DRAM and SOC max voltages from the calculator are about 0.1v lower then what's needed for low quality chips.

Ticks to NanoSeconds
[1000/(3600/2)]*288=160
For Double Data Rate memory it's half the frequency for one period times the ticks.


----------



## PiotrMKG

So I managed to get my RAM to 3800MHz and IF 1900MHz. I wondered what to expect regarding CPU clocks. During Cinebench R20 i get 4200MHz with these settings:
- V core 1.33V
- PBO 333,230,230, 4X, +200MHz 

Score is around 4850 and CPU temp is 67*C while room temp is around 28*C.

Any hints if it is possible to hit ca. 4400MHz all core with 1.33V?


----------



## VinnieM

This is about the best I can do with an old quad channel kit I had laying around. It is a dual ranked Kingston 2666MHz 15-17-17 kit, so it's a pretty hefty overclock. It seems to use Micron B-die chips.
I can't stabilize 3533 or higher, Windows is bootable up to 3600MHz. Latency at 3466MHz is pretty good though, probably due to dual ranked modules and tightened timings.
Best part is I can lower the vSOC to about 0.925 and it's still stable. VDDG is good till about 0.800, VDDP at 0.750. DDR4 voltage is only at 1.35.
In the old X99 system I could only manage 3200MHz, although that was possible at CL14.


----------



## maynard14

Guys can you help me, im just wondering if my voltage for my 3700x is normal? im using Gigabyte Aorus X570 elite board, bios version F11


----------



## PiotrMKG

maynard14 said:


> Guys can you help me, im just wondering if my voltage for my 3700x is normal? im using Gigabyte Aorus X570 elite board, bios version F11


seems fine to be under 1V @ idle and 1,5V on ST.


----------



## MakubeX

I just ordered the x570 Aorus Master but I'm having doubts. I noticed that the new B550 Aorus Master seems to have an even better VRM (at least on paper):

X570: Direct 14 Phases Infineon Digital VRM Solution with 50A PowIRstage

B550: Direct 16 Phases Digital VRM Solution with 70A Power Stage

I'm most definitely going to overclock so that's important. Do you guys think the B550 might be a better overclocker?


----------



## PopReference

MakubeX said:


> I just ordered the x570 Aorus Master but I'm having doubts. I noticed that the new B550 Aorus Master seems to have an even better VRM (at least on paper):
> 
> X570: Direct 14 Phases Infineon Digital VRM Solution with 50A PowIRstage
> 
> B550: Direct 16 Phases Digital VRM Solution with 70A Power Stage
> 
> I'm most definitely going to overclock so that's important. Do you guys think the B550 might be a better overclocker?


Ask anyone with an XTREME board because it's the same VRM.

TBH the 3XXX chips weren't really overclockers so maybe when the next set of chips launches we'll see.


----------



## scaramonga

MakubeX said:


> I just ordered the x570 Aorus Master but I'm having doubts. I noticed that the new B550 Aorus Master seems to have an even better VRM (at least on paper):
> 
> X570: Direct 14 Phases Infineon Digital VRM Solution with 50A PowIRstage
> 
> B550: Direct 16 Phases Digital VRM Solution with 70A Power Stage
> 
> I'm most definitely going to overclock so that's important. Do you guys think the B550 might be a better overclocker?


The VRM on Master is 'overkill', even 4xxx chips will not overpower it. In fact, most top end boards VRM are way beyond, besides, the 3xxx series were never designed to be overclocked, and neither will the 4xxx variants


----------



## RaXelliX

MakubeX said:


> I just ordered the x570 Aorus Master but I'm having doubts. I noticed that the new B550 Aorus Master seems to have an even better VRM (at least on paper):
> 
> X570: Direct 14 Phases Infineon Digital VRM Solution with 50A PowIRstage
> 
> B550: Direct 16 Phases Digital VRM Solution with 70A Power Stage
> 
> I'm most definitely going to overclock so that's important. Do you guys think the B550 might be a better overclocker?


Most VRM's on higher end AM4 boards are overkill anyway. I would not worry about it. 
Besides the number of phases and powerstage amperage are not the only variables. The VRM controller and use (or no use) of doublers are important too.

Plus X570 is a top to bottom PCIe 4.0 solution where as B550 only has 4.0 from the CPU but not the chipset. Not to mention added features on the Master like switches, voltage read points and stuff.
No reason to feel bad about the purchase.


----------



## dansi

MakubeX said:


> I just ordered the x570 Aorus Master but I'm having doubts. I noticed that the new B550 Aorus Master seems to have an even better VRM (at least on paper):
> 
> X570: Direct 14 Phases Infineon Digital VRM Solution with 50A PowIRstage
> 
> B550: Direct 16 Phases Digital VRM Solution with 70A Power Stage
> 
> I'm most definitely going to overclock so that's important. Do you guys think the B550 might be a better overclocker?


B550 uses the same vrm as their Xtreme. 

B550 uses better DRAM trace layout as its advertised with higher OC numbers.

B550 also have more bios rom size, than even the Master and Xtreme.

B550 have hdmi 2.1 license.

Then again even the vrm in X570 master is overkill, even for 4000 ryzen i suspect.


----------



## MakubeX

RaXelliX said:


> Most VRM's on higher end AM4 boards are overkill anyway. I would not worry about it.
> Besides the number of phases and powerstage amperage are not the only variables. The VRM controller and use (or no use) of doublers are important too.
> 
> Plus X570 is a top to bottom PCIe 4.0 solution where as B550 only has 4.0 from the CPU but not the chipset. Not to mention added features on the Master like switches, voltage read points and stuff.
> No reason to feel bad about the purchase.


Those are good points. I feel better about my choice, thanks. 



dansi said:


> B550 uses the same vrm as their Xtreme.
> 
> B550 uses better DRAM trace layout as its advertised with higher OC numbers.
> 
> B550 also have more bios rom size, than even the Master and Xtreme.
> 
> B550 have hdmi 2.1 license.
> 
> Then again even the vrm in X570 master is overkill, even for 4000 ryzen i suspect.


I appreciate the "devil's advocate" point of view.


----------



## RaXelliX

dansi said:


> B550 uses the same vrm as their Xtreme.


Well only the B550 Aorus Master model to be specific. Still overall B550 is a step above B450 when it comes to VRM.


dansi said:


> B550 uses better DRAM trace layout as its advertised with higher OC numbers.


That's nice but not really relevant as even the upcoming XT models will likely be limited to 4000Mhz (2000 IF speed) with 1:1 ratio so does not really matter if X570 can do 4400-5000 and B550 can do up to 5600. Besides there are no commercially available DDR4-5000+ kits as far as i know.


dansi said:


> B550 also have more bios rom size, than even the Master and Xtreme.


That's not an universal requirement. Some boards may have 32MB but most still dont. Besides Gigabyte's BIOS sizes are around 10MB mark so 16MB chip is enough for now.


dansi said:


> B550 have hdmi 2.1 license.


Matters only for APU users and even then it's doubtful any APU can really meaningfully utilise the extra bandwith 2.1 provides over 2.0.


----------



## zacreth

So I apologize for the disappearance. After trying different things I gave up and accepted that I had a crummy set of RAM. So I went ahead and started playing Valorant, CSGO and going about the daily life. It wasn't until last night I experience the cold boot problem where it wouldn't boot up out of nowhere. Resetting the power cord for a few minutes would allow the internal power button to light up but if you press it the board went dead again. Did the research and took out the CMOS battery and that resetted everything. After doing some research I also upgraded the BIOS from F11 to F12g.

When I did that I also played with some new timings on the memory to see if the BIOS update would allow me to make things tighter. I took out a memory stick and figured out it was A2 (or at least I hoped it was) put that in the DRAM calc and was able to use the Fast setting instead of safe. When I put all that in it allowed me to have much tighter settings. I also was able to increase the memory clock and infinity fabric manually up to 1867MHz. When I went up to 1900MHz I kept getting 1 error so instead of pushing it I lowered down to 1867MHz and run Prime and MemTest and everything was good. 

Here are my final settings and I'm finally happy with the results.

67.8 Latency
1867MHz

PS: so don't go by Thaiphoon for the settings. Sure it helped identify the memory manufacture and such but I would manually change the PCB revision.


----------



## Andi64

zacreth,

My Neo kit overclocked the same as yours. But 1900Mhz was an issue with the CPU, not the memory, in my case. I then swapped for a 3800X and didn't try 1900Mhz FCLK 'cause one stick died just before. I sent the kit to RMA, I hope I get it back soon. The stick that is malfunctioning sometimes passes 5hs of Memtest, but sometimes doesn't even boot or throws errors constantly.

Anyway, the best latency I had was 67.0ns. You could drop tRP to 19, it should work. Also, I had Gear Down mode disabled, that gave me a little boost.


----------



## PiotrMKG

Hi guys,

Correct me if I’m wrong, but I thought that BIOSes with letter at the end of the name were beta versions. There is a F20a BIOS I assume that is a beta version.


----------



## RaXelliX

PiotrMKG said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Correct me if I’m wrong, but I thought that BIOSes with letter at the end of the name were beta versions. There is a F20a BIOS I assume that is a beta version.


That's correct. There's a longer discussion on Aorus Owners thread and what F20a does.


----------



## FranZe

RaXelliX said:


> Well only the B550 Aorus Master model to be specific. Still overall B550 is a step above B450 when it comes to VRM.
> 
> That's nice but not really relevant as even the upcoming XT models will likely be limited to 4000Mhz (2000 IF speed) with 1:1 ratio so does not really matter if X570 can do 4400-5000 and B550 can do up to 5600. Besides there are no commercially available DDR4-5000+ kits as far as i know.


And people are strugling with heat issues as it is, so I don't see what benefits this will provide. After all, this is just pure marketing $$


----------



## zacreth

Andi64 said:


> zacreth,
> 
> My Neo kit overclocked the same as yours. But 1900Mhz was an issue with the CPU, not the memory, in my case. I then swapped for a 3800X and didn't try 1900Mhz FCLK 'cause one stick died just before. I sent the kit to RMA, I hope I get it back soon. The stick that is malfunctioning sometimes passes 5hs of Memtest, but sometimes doesn't even boot or throws errors constantly.
> 
> Anyway, the best latency I had was 67.0ns. You could drop tRP to 19, it should work. Also, I had Gear Down mode disabled, that gave me a little boost.


I was able to bump up the tRP to 19 but didn't seem to affect much. I did run into a weird problem. I finally got to swapping out the surge strip since it was old and the surge light was lit on the it. I replaced it with a new one and the computer had a bit of problem booting up. I ended up putting all the settings back in except the tRFC. I couldn't put in the 471 and tRFC2 at 504. It wouldn't boot but before it did.... In Memtest it says that auto is coming up as 673. I can put 520 but I can't see to get in the 400's without it failing to boot....????


----------



## zacreth

Actually with changing the tRP to 19, Prime95 is throwing an error. When I change it back to 21 the error goes away. So without changing the tRFC my latency goes up to 68.7 but that's better than being in the 70's.


----------



## Andi64

Do you have Gear Down Mode enabled?


----------



## zacreth

Andi64 said:


> Do you have Gear Down Mode enabled?


Yep I do.


----------



## hmeh

*Help with memory timings*

Hi all! I'm new to DDR4 overclocking. I just got my machine set up and have plugged in DRAM Calculator's numbers for my setup and it's stable. I tweaked a few other things down but I'm not totally sure what I'm doing. Any suggestions for what's next?

3950X PBO only
2x16GB G.SKILL Trident Z Neo 3600 16-16-16-36 F4-3600C16D-32GTZN
Aorus X570 Master

Also, is there anything better for taking screenshots of current ram timings than Ryzen Master?

I've seen latency as low as 63.8, but I don't have a screenshot of that.

I haven't figured out a way to disable GDM at 3800MHz.


----------



## Delta9k

hmeh said:


> Also, is there anything better for taking screenshots of current ram timings than Ryzen Master?
> 
> I've seen latency as low as 63.8, but I don't have a screenshot of that.


Yep check out Zentimings 
https://github.com/irusanov/ZenTimings/releases

The author posts on here check out https://www.overclock.net/forum/13-amd-general/1740690-zentimings-2.html#post28356248


----------



## sleepel

Hi, I currently have 3900X with X570 Master with F20a Bios.

I am currently using G.Skill Trident Z Royal 4 x 16GB 3200MHz CL16 (16-18-18-38) (Gold) and it doesn't work when XMP is enabled.

With 2 x 16GB installed, XMP works fine. 

I can run 4 x 16GB without XMP enable.

Whenever I enabled XMP with 4 x 16GB, it just go black screen and reset the BIOS by itself after awhile.

Any idea why XMP doesn't work?


----------



## Ownedj00

sleepel said:


> Hi, I currently have 3900X with X570 Master with F20a Bios.
> 
> I am currently using G.Skill Trident Z Royal 4 x 16GB 3200MHz CL16 (16-18-18-38) (Gold) and it doesn't work when XMP is enabled.
> 
> With 2 x 16GB installed, XMP works fine.
> 
> I can run 4 x 16GB without XMP enable.
> 
> Whenever I enabled XMP with 4 x 16GB, it just go black screen and reset the BIOS by itself after awhile.
> 
> Any idea why XMP doesn't work?


Maybe go back to F11 as its not a beta bios and see if that work as sometimes beta bios can cause problems that wernt there before.


----------



## sleepel

Ownedj00 said:


> Maybe go back to F11 as its not a beta bios and see if that work as sometimes beta bios can cause problems that wernt there before.


Okay sure. I will try F11 bios.


----------



## jfrob75

sleepel said:


> Hi, I currently have 3900X with X570 Master with F20a Bios.
> 
> I am currently using G.Skill Trident Z Royal 4 x 16GB 3200MHz CL16 (16-18-18-38) (Gold) and it doesn't work when XMP is enabled.
> 
> With 2 x 16GB installed, XMP works fine.
> 
> I can run 4 x 16GB without XMP enable.
> 
> Whenever I enabled XMP with 4 x 16GB, it just go black screen and reset the BIOS by itself after awhile.
> 
> Any idea why XMP doesn't work?


I have the Extreme MB and 2 sets of GSKILL Trident Z Neo 3600C16D - 32GTZN (16,16,16,36,52). When I installed all 4 dimms under DOCP (xmp) I had to raise the Vdimm voltage to something like 1.42 volts for it post and boot into windows. I have a Master as well but have not tried them in that MB yet. Getting 4DIMMS to work with the type of memory topology these MB's have can be rather problematic. I can push 2 DIMMS to 3800 with CL14 and tight timings but at a voltage of 1.52 volts. Can not push the 4DIMMS beyond their 3600 MHz speed but I am able to tighten the timings with higher voltage.


Checking the GB Master QVL memory list, I do not find your memory listed, which may be part of the issue. Mine are not the list for the Master or the Extreme which is probably why I have to use more voltage for the basic DOCP profile when using 4DIMMS. Any way hope this info helps.


----------



## apxitektop

I don’t have any radiators yet on m2 sockets,
I`ve m2 970 evo plus samsung, with 60-65C in default temperature, my ssd in first "M2A_socket", near CPU socket,
can i change location "970 evo plus" on M2C_Socket or M2B. Does will be a negative effect with m2 speed in this sockets?


----------



## Delta9k

apxitektop said:


> I don’t have any radiators yet on m2 sockets,
> I`ve m2 970 evo plus samsung, with 60-65C in default temperature, my ssd in first "M2A_socket", near CPU socket,
> can i change location "970 evo plus" on M2C_Socket or M2B. Does will be a negative effect with m2 speed in this sockets?


The advantage of the M2A_socket is that the PCIe lanes are direct to the CPU. Where as the M2A_ & M2B_ sockets PCIe lanes are connected/linked through the x570 Chipset. The performance advantage you have with your Evo Plus being in "M2A_socket" really depends on the sort of workloads you're running. For regular desktop/gaming usage you will probably not notice any difference what-so-ever, unless all you do is run benchmarks. Even then it so small as to be completely negligible. Keep in mind though that when you use the chipset linked sockets (M2B_ & M2C_) for your SSD that other devices (dependent on the configuration) will be hanging off that link as well (SATA, USB, Ethernet etc.), and that could lead to bandwidth contention in some unlikely scenarios. For example if you install a second SSD in M2B and you are doing a lot of copying of data between the too.

TLDR; You will probably not feel any adverse impacts, except for extreme workload scenarios.

Now, regarding the statement you made about not having any radiators on your M.2 sockets. Does that mean you have not installed the included M.2 heat sinks, or that you are not using a third-party heat sink instead of the included heat sink? If it means that you are not using any heat sink at all (included or third-party), I would suggest that you definitely use the included heat sink at minimum. Especially in the M2A socket area, as you get a lot of radiant heat in that location coming from the GPU back plate, regardless if your using a reference blower or axial fan style cooler (with the later axial fan style coolers dumping even more heat in that area). 
Whether or not you choose to use the included M.2 heat sinks, or go with a custom third-party model is another topic as it's subjective to the user experience. I have used both and found that the difference for me is negligible so, if there is one included I just use that. But that's just me. The point is, no matter what heat sink you choose, use one.


----------



## apxitektop

Thank you very much for your help))). Im architect, and use my PC for CAD and visualization, my profile on behance:
https://www.behance.net/Apxitektop
or www.instagram.com/architect_sokoloffski/
without radiators, because I bought this MB in the USA as garbage, its cost to me about $ 90. Without radiators, boxes and WiFI antennas
In Ukraine, maniac-wizards=) for another $ 120 =)) repaired this MB for me.
In my country, this MB costs about $ 550
if you need any help with the construction or design, and structural engeenering, contact with me, consultation is free )


----------



## Delta9k

apxitektop said:


> Thank you very much for your help))). Im architect, and use my PC for CAD and visualization, my profile on behance:
> https://www.behance.net/Apxitektop
> or www.instagram.com/architect_sokoloffski/
> without radiators, because I bought this MB in the USA as garbage, its cost to me about $ 90. Without radiators, boxes and WiFI antennas
> In Ukraine, maniac-wizards=) for another $ 120 =)) repaired this MB for me.
> In my country, this MB costs about $ 550
> if you need any help with the construction or design, and structural engeenering, contact with me, consultation is free )


Then I for sure would pick up a heat sink for your Evo plus (and any other SSDs you decide to get). I would put the heat sink on the Evo and leave it in M2A, and then if temps are still too high for comfort, move it.

I don't have links for Ukraine shopping but, here are a couple suggestions. I have test installed these on a x570 Master in M2A, and they fit (really close) without interfering with the GPU back plate. If not using M2A you will need to use M2C. These are too tall to fit in M2B if you have a GPU in the top PCIeX16 slot.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07R2JPGC...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU= ;

https://www.amazon.com/Heatsink-Coo...E9QPCNBHCKD&psc=1&refRID=TZ3AMBN1DE9QPCNBHCKD ; 

https://www.amazon.com/EKWB-EK-M-2-...FDPKRP1CV7V0&refRID=2GNNDD22FDPKRP1CV7V0&th=1


----------



## apxitektop

Delta9k said:


> I don't have links for Ukraine shopping but, here are a couple suggestions. I have test installed these on a x570 Master in M2A, and they fit (really close) without interfering with the GPU back plate. If not using M2A you will need to use M2C. These are too tall to fit in M2B if you have a GPU in the top PCIeX16 slot.


Thx so much)), from Amazon will be difficult). But I using from today, this hardcore, and simple radiator, 30 mm, now I`ve 41-46 C, it`s about minus 20C


----------



## Delta9k

apxitektop said:


> Thx so much)), from Amazon will be difficult). But I using from today, this hardcore, and simple radiator, 30 mm, now I`ve 41-46 C, it`s about minus 20C


That's good to hear - those temps are much better and usable.


----------



## kephrenTV

Hey guys, I have 0C on my led on the mobo. My system looks pretty sable but I don't understand why? Normally it was showing AA.


----------



## MakubeX

kephrenTV said:


> Hey guys, I have 0C on my led on the mobo. My system looks pretty sable but I don't understand why? Normally it was showing AA.


You even overclocked the led on your mobo?! Hardcore.


----------



## Dan Hot

Aorus Master X570 with F20b i have to downclock the IF from 1900 to 1833 :/

With the new F20 its nearly identic, 1900 now way, 1867 runs 1-4 hours then crash even with SoC1,15V and LLC SoC High :/


----------



## zacreth

Where I had issues with cold boot apparently again. I had to remove the cmos battery after taking out the video card and put it back in with all the settings in the bios. Because of the cold boot issue I did upgrade the bios to F20a hoping that will fix the cold boot issue. But once I put in the settings back into the bios and running aida this is what the results are.... are the sticks of ram going back because look at the write speed.....


----------



## RobJoy

Stock with PBO.0

Nothing OCd.

CPU voltage 1.3.


----------



## Dan Hot

Somebody Test F21?


----------



## PiotrMKG

Dan Hot said:


> Somebody Test F21?


I’m still on F11. If it isn’t broken don’t fix it. I will wait until Zen 3 and maybe then upgrade BIOS or even switch Motherboard.


----------



## MakubeX

Dan Hot said:


> Somebody Test F21?


I just updated to F21 this morning. I'll test it this evening.


----------



## theraper

MakubeX said:


> I just updated to F21 this morning. I'll test it this evening.


F21 - Improve PCIe device compatibility (description from gigabayte)
How your test?


----------



## MakubeX

theraper said:


> F21 - Improve PCIe device compatibility (description from gigabayte)
> 
> How your test?


It's working fine for me. I didn't really notice any difference but, I came from F20. I'm not sure how it behaves compared to F11.


----------



## Dan Hot

Aorus Master
F22a
https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFf-gj4paQ5yy_7Qv2_PxI_B4opozI1O/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Ketsu3

Dan Hot said:


> Aorus Master
> F22a
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/1UFf-gj4paQ5yy_7Qv2_PxI_B4opozI1O/view?usp=sharing


What changes?


----------



## Dan Hot

Idont know ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## stasio

F22 now......


----------



## PiotrMKG

I will wait with BIOS update until in change log they say performance increase, that’s my plan.


----------



## Ironcobra

https://wccftech.com/1usmus-unveils-clocktuner-performance-boosting-utility-for-amd-ryzen-3000-cpus/

Hopefully makes things a little easier


----------



## gezegenci

Good evening 

I tried my if on 1900 to overclock but unfortunately without success 

Aida Cache and memory Stress test is passed. And at karhu I had an instant reboot on 9500%, I restarted it and this time at 5000%. What could be the cause?


----------



## PopReference

gezegenci said:


> Good evening
> 
> I tried my if on 1900 to overclock but unfortunately without success
> 
> Aida Cache and memory Stress test is passed. And at karhu I had an instant reboot on 9500%, I restarted it and this time at 5000%. What could be the cause?


A lot could go wrong with a random crash depends on your settings, setup and/or temperatures. What ram and timings are you using.


----------



## gezegenci

PopReference said:


> A lot could go wrong with a random crash depends on your settings, setup and/or temperatures. What ram and timings are you using.


When I am home tonight after work, I will tell you the information.


----------



## gezegenci

my system

Gehäuse Lian Li O11 Dynamic XL ROG
AMD Ryzen [email protected] Wakü Alphacool Eisblock XPX Aurora - Chrome Digital RGB
Gigabyte X570 Aorus Ultra
Gigabyte Aorus GeForce RTX 2080 Ti Xtreme Waterforce Waterblock
G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4-3600 32GB @Standart
Samsung SSD PM981a 1TB
Crucial MX500 2TB SSD
Kingston A400 SSD 240GB
SanDisk Ultra 3D SSD 1000GB
Seasonic Focus Plus Gold 650W
Radi:2xAlphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Radiator
O11D Distro-Plate G1 Verteilerplatte-inkl.Pumpe DRGB
Lüfter:6x Arctic P12 Pwm Pst
Monitor:LG 27GL850-B


Memory Settings:
tCL 16 tWRWRSCL 4 tRCDRD 16 (17) tRFC 304 tRCDWR 16 tCWL 16 tRP 16 tRTP 12 tRAS 32 tRDWR 10 tRC 42 tWRRD 4 tRRDS 4 tWRWRSC 1 tRRDL 6 tWRWRSD 7 tFAW 24 tWRWRDD 7 tWTRS 6 tRDRDSC 1 tWTRL 12 tRDRDSD 5 tWR 14 tRDRDDD 5 tRDRDSCL 4 tCKE 1 

VDIMM 1,42
VSOC 1,0
VDDP 900
VDDG 950


----------



## PopReference

gezegenci said:


> G.Skill Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4-3600 32GB @Standart
> 
> Radi:2xAlphacool NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 360mm Radiator
> O11D Distro-Plate G1 Verteilerplatte-inkl.Pumpe DRGB
> Lüfter:6x Arctic P12 Pwm Pst
> 
> 
> Memory Settings:
> tCL 16 tWRWRSCL 4 tRCDRD 16 (17) tRFC 304 tRCDWR 16 tCWL 16 tRP 16 tRTP 12 tRAS 32 tRDWR 10 tRC 42 tWRRD 4 tRRDS 4 tWRWRSC 1 tRRDL 6 tWRWRSD 7 tFAW 24 tWRWRDD 7 tWTRS 6 tRDRDSC 1 tWTRL 12 tRDRDSD 5 tWR 14 tRDRDDD 5 tRDRDSCL 4 tCKE 1
> 
> VDIMM 1,42
> VSOC 1,0
> VDDP 900
> VDDG 950


Considering the airflow possible you could be overheating the ram just enough to create errors. The solution looks to be adding direct cooling to the ram, adding a fan near the ram or lowering the dram voltage can reduce heat. When you test them again have a temp monitor running, gskill ram should have a software temp monitor, temperatures 46~50C can cause errors when overclocking.

other voltages can be increased to try to increase stability:
VDDP 900 -> 950
vsoc 1,100 and vddg 1,050


----------



## gezegenci

I'll try it thank you


----------



## gezegenci

WhatWhat is the difference between vsoc Core and soc Voltage?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

*gezegenci*
It's similar to the Intel Uncore voltage; feeds voltage to what's not cpu cores.
In this case the I/O die, memory controller, Infinity Fabric.


----------



## gezegenci

PopReference said:


> Considering the airflow possible you could be overheating the ram just enough to create errors. The solution looks to be adding direct cooling to the ram, adding a fan near the ram or lowering the dram voltage can reduce heat. When you test them again have a temp monitor running, gskill ram should have a software temp monitor, temperatures 46~50C can cause errors when overclocking.
> 
> other voltages can be increased to try to increase stability:
> VDDP 900 -> 950
> vsoc 1,100 and vddg 1,050


I have placed a 120mm fan in front of the memory so that it is well cooled ram bar will not be warmer than 45 degrees


----------



## gezegenci

PopReference said:


> Considering the airflow possible you could be overheating the ram just enough to create errors. The solution looks to be adding direct cooling to the ram, adding a fan near the ram or lowering the dram voltage can reduce heat. When you test them again have a temp monitor running, gskill ram should have a software temp monitor, temperatures 46~50C can cause errors when overclocking.
> 
> other voltages can be increased to try to increase stability:
> VDDP 900 -> 950
> vsoc 1,100 and vddg 1,050


Good day 

I have had success with a 3733 MHz and an if of 1867. Aida Cache and Memory Stress test passed. After that karhu 10000% and 5000% and with tm5 also error-free and with gaming no reboots or anything eye-catching. 
With this setting sihe image calculator.









Vdimm 1.40
Vddp 950
VDDG 1050
Vsoc 1.1

Let's come to 3800mhz und einer if von 1900mhz 

Vdimm 1.43
Vddp 950
VDDG 1050
Vsoc 1.1

Unfortunately, reboots again and again Either load an image on Windows or even the aourus logo. What could be the problem?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> Good day
> 
> I have had success with a 3733 MHz and an if of 1867. Aida Cache and Memory Stress test passed. After that karhu 10000% and 5000% and with tm5 also error-free and with gaming no reboots or anything eye-catching.
> With this setting sihe image calculator.
> 
> Vdimm 1.40
> Vddp 950
> VDDG 1050
> Vsoc 1.1
> 
> Let's come to 3800mhz und einer if von 1900mhz
> 
> Vdimm 1.43
> Vddp 950
> VDDG 1050
> Vsoc 1.1
> 
> Unfortunately, reboots again and again Either load an image on Windows or even the aourus logo. What could be the problem?


Is it because of IF speed or memory speed?
Try setting memory speed first at 32x and then 37x to see if you can boot.

Post a Zentimings screenshot:









ZenTimings


ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.




zentimings.protonrom.com


----------



## PopReference

gezegenci said:


> Let's come to 3800mhz und einer if von 1900mhz
> 
> Vdimm 1.43
> Vddp 950
> VDDG 1050
> Vsoc 1.1
> 
> Unfortunately, reboots again and again Either load an image on Windows or even the aourus logo. What could be the problem?


Good to see it's working at 3733. Running 3900 may need more voltage to boot and run without errors, with direct cooling you can keep it cool. Try increasing it in 0.01v at a time and perform short tests to check for early errors.

Depending on the speed Vddp may work better at 950 or 900.


----------



## gezegenci

So I have vddp down to 900 and vdimm to 1.45v I only come up to the aorus logo afterwards again and again reboots


----------



## gezegenci

ManniX-ITA said:


> Is it because of IF speed or memory speed?
> Try setting memory speed first at 32x and then 37x to see if you can boot.
> 
> Post a Zentimings screenshot:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ZenTimings
> 
> 
> ZenTimings is a simple and lightweight app for monitoring memory timings on Ryzen platform.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> zentimings.protonrom.com



geändert wird nur die Mhz von 3733 auf 3800 und if von 1867 auf 1900 bin mit Vdimm bis auf 1.48 mittlerweile aber komme nur bis zum Aourus Logo danach Reboot.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> geändert wird nur die Mhz von 3733 auf 3800 und if von 1867 auf 1900 bin mit Vdimm bis auf 1.48 mittlerweile aber komme nur bis zum Aourus Logo danach Reboot.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2459583


First, write in English here as it's unpolite otherwise.
Also cause I don't speak German, despite living in Germany since a while  my bad!
Finally: did you test with FCLK 1900 MHz and MCLK at 3200 MHz?
You need to be sure if the root cause is the IF or the memory.

You should also raise the vSOC, wasn't it set at 1.100v?
The difference between VDDG and vSOC should be at least 40mv to ensure stability.


----------



## gezegenci

ManniX-ITA said:


> First, write in English here as it's unpolite otherwise.
> Also cause I don't speak German, despite living in Germany since a while  my bad!
> Finally: did you test with FCLK 1900 MHz and MCLK at 3200 MHz?
> You need to be sure if the root cause is the IF or the memory.
> 
> You should also raise the vSOC, wasn't it set at 1.100v?
> The difference between VDDG and vSOC should be at least 40mv to ensure stability.



All right, please excuse me for writing in German, from now on I will write in English
No. I've always tested on the MCLK 3800 with if 1900. I didn't know that you can also test MCLK 3200 with if 1900! I had even set more Vsoc down to 1,125.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> All right, please excuse me for writing in German, from now on I will write in English
> No. I've always tested on the MCLK 3800 with if 1900. I didn't know that you can also test MCLK 3200 with if 1900! I had even set more Vsoc down to 1,125.


Don't worry it was an honest mistake  
It's not exactly the same of course, the memory controller and bus speed will be lower and stress less the IF.
But if you get still problems then you are 100% sure it's the IF and not the memory.


----------



## gezegenci

ok then i will test this night with MCLK 3200 and an IF with 1900. I can calculate the MCLK 3200 with the calculator, right?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> ok then i will test this night with MCLK 3200 and an IF with 1900. I can calculate the MCLK 3200 with the calculator, right?


You don't need to set all the the timings, if they are good for 3800 then they work fine for 3200 as well.
Just change the system memory multiplier from 38 to 32.


----------



## gezegenci

ok and then do all tests like AIDa cache and memory and Karhu afterwards Testmem5?

if that should run without errors what could be the problem?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Well your problem was that it wasn't booting into Windows.
I'd say if you can boot fine finish a couple of y-cruncher stress test runs:



y-cruncher - A Multi-Threaded Pi Program



It's the best to test IF stability.
Keep Karhu and tm5 to test when you can run the memory at 3800 MHz.


----------



## gezegenci

ok thank you, i will report on the result


----------



## gezegenci

which test do i have to do?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Number 1: component stress tester, let it run for at least a couple of times


----------



## gezegenci

ok Thank you Without Karhu and Testmem5, just testing the Y-cruncher, I got that right...


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yes if it runs fine with IF 1900 you know you have to look for something to fix in the memory settings


----------



## gezegenci

I don't even get a boot at MCLK 3200 and an if 1900


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> I don't even get a boot at MCLK 3200 and an if 1900


Well, now you know it's very likely the IF causing the issue.
Keep the memory at 3200 MHz to test, it will exclude it as a possible factor.

Could also be that your processor can't reach in any way 1900 MHz.
1866 is good as well but if you want to know keep going.

There are a few options you can try.
First try to raise even more the vSOC; it's not recommended to stay above 1.15v as a daily driver.
But for testing you can try up to 1.2v.
If you have LLC SOC in the options try to set it High or Turbo; otherwise try with the LLC CPU.

Another option havign an effect could be CLDO_VDD18; try to set it at 1,760v or 1,840v.


----------



## gezegenci

ManniX-ITA said:


> Well, now you know it's very likely the IF causing the issue.
> Keep the memory at 3200 MHz to test, it will exclude it as a possible factor.
> 
> Could also be that your processor can't reach in any way 1900 MHz.
> 1866 is good as well but if you want to know keep going.
> 
> There are a few options you can try.
> First try to raise even more the vSOC; it's not recommended to stay above 1.15v as a daily driver.
> But for testing you can try up to 1.2v.
> If you have LLC SOC in the options try to set it High or Turbo; otherwise try with the LLC CPU.
> 
> Another option havign an effect could be CLDO_VDD18; try to set it at 1,760v or 1,840v.


Ok where can I find the SOC LLC and CPU LLC?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> Ok where can I find the SOC LLC and CPU LLC?


Don't remember the name of the menu section but it's the last entry in the Tweakers menu.


----------



## gezegenci

Do both values need to be set to high? So soc llc and CPU llc?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> Do both values need to be set to high? So soc llc and CPU llc?


First try only SOC and leave CPU to Auto.
Then, unless it's working stable, try Medium and High.


----------



## gezegenci

Ok thank you, I try it


----------



## gezegenci

I first set VSOC to 1.2 as you said and I got a boot now in windows. here the values.

Just got a reboot I should go even higher so I can go to 1.2 with the soc vcore?


----------



## gezegenci

Also did not work instant reboots


----------



## ManniX-ITA

It's weird the huge difference between your voltage setting and what is applied.
Above 1.15v it's not really recommended as a daily driver.
But you are testing with memory at 3800 MHz; you can't be sure the reboots are because the ram or the if.


----------



## gezegenci

Hmm what should I do? Testing with cpu llc?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> Hmm what should I do? Testing with cpu llc?


You should first set the ram speed lower, 3200 or 3600.
Otherwise you can't be sure if the memory or the IF is unstable at 3800.

If the SOC LLC is not helping you should test with VDDG at 1100 first.
Then go in AMD Overclocking menu and be sure the HW Prefetcher is enabled (should be there or in AMD CBS) and the DRAM Power Down is disabled.
In AMD Overclocking there is an LN2 switch, try enabling it.


----------



## gezegenci

CLDO_VDD18 Where can I find that?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

gezegenci said:


> CLDO_VDD18 Where can I find that?
> 
> View attachment 2459680


It's a typo, CPU_VDD18


----------



## gezegenci

ManniX-ITA said:


> You should first set the ram speed lower, 3200 or 3600.
> Otherwise you can't be sure if the memory or the IF is unstable at 3800.
> 
> If the SOC LLC is not helping you should test with VDDG at 1100 first.
> Then go in AMD Overclocking menu and be sure the HW Prefetcher is enabled (should be there or in AMD CBS) and the DRAM Power Down is disabled.
> In AMD Overclocking there is an LN2 switch, try enabling it.


Ok I will take these steps 1


----------



## gezegenci

I'm totally out of the way now. I will try everything in peace tonight and tell you about it. Unfortunately, I have to go to work now


----------



## gezegenci

At the beginning of this topic, I came across these values.

*Tweaker -> set voltages*

CPU Vcore up to 1.32v is safe [set to NORMAL to use offsets mode]
VCORE SOC = SOC Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 1
CPU VDD18 =1.80v (helped on Zen and Zen+)
CPU VDDP = set to Normal (check under PC Health for correct value at end)
PM_1V8 = PLL Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 2
PM_1VSOC = chipset core (1.0v default but can be adj up to 1.05v could help stabilize)
DRAM Voltage (CH A/B) = DRAM Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 1
DDRVDDP Voltage (CH A/B) = VPP Voltage from DRAM Calculator for Ryzen page 2
DRAM Termination = DDRVtt = Vref = DRAM voltage/2
Is it mandatory to change these values as indicated or is it only optional? What zen2 is true?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

No it's not mandatory, thankfully.
But above IF at 1600 MHz depending on your CPU and AGESA version it could get tricky and you could need some specific fine-tuning.


CPU vCore: normally should be left to Auto; some samples could work better with a negative or positive offset. Usually no more than +/- 0.05v. You need to run benchmarks to see if there's an improvement or not and hunt for the best one; PBO is a variable, you could need more or less if enabled and upon the settings used.
SOC Voltage: must be 40mV above VDDG; with normal cooling above 1.15v could be dangerous as a daily driver, not recommended to go above 1.2v without a chiller or LN2
CPU_VDD18; usually Auto; could help stability at 1.760v or 1.840v.
VDDP/VDDG; depends on the CPU and AGESA, lower is better for signal integrity. Higher VDDG could be needed for stable IF, VDDP is for memory depends on the kit and config, lower is better; 900 mV works most of the time
PM_1V8, PM1VSOC, DDRVDDP, DDRVtt; leave all Auto
DRAM Voltage; follow DRAM Calc, you may need to raise it for higher clocks, lower timings but higher temps above 45c could make the memory unstable. My Hynix DJR can work reliably without active cooling up to 48-49c.


----------



## stbdudu

Dear all,

I´m going crazy with my new Aorus ELITE (sorry for being OT a bit). Im using F30 BIOS and I´m not able to change VDDP/VDDG even it´s enabled. It shows 700 mV but I´m not able to change the value.
Is there a generell restriction @ ELITE, or is thre any other option which has to be enabled before changing VDDP/VDDG?

Greetings


----------



## ManniX-ITA

stbdudu said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I´m going crazy with my new Aorus ELITE (sorry for being OT a bit). Im using F30 BIOS and I´m not able to change VDDP/VDDG even it´s enabled. It shows 700 mV but I´m not able to change the value.
> Is there a generell restriction @ ELITE, or is thre any other option which has to be enabled before changing VDDP/VDDG?
> 
> Greetings


There are 2 places where you can change VDDP/VDDG and both instead of using Enter and select a value you have to actually type the number you want.
Bet it's it, common mistake


----------



## stbdudu

ManniX-ITA said:


> There are 2 places where you can change VDDP/VDDG and both instead of using Enter and select a value you have to actually type the number you want.
> Bet it's it, common mistake


THANKS man, you´re the best!


----------



## Worldwin

How is memory overclocking on this board? Do all options work? Have a Z370 Gaming 7 and the bios is well ****. Some options memory options don't work and hope that is not the case for the X570.


----------



## Seadersn

something strange is going on with aorus x570 master (1.1 here) and its bios versions since f20. it's fact, that ifclk 1900 gives whea errors now on windoze boot with bios f30, beginning with bios f2x series. a 3900x which was stable with ifclk 1900 in bios f11 without any errors now gives whea error id 19 and sometimes 18 in f20 and up.Â 

pls, can someone tell what's wrong here? there are several ppl really p... off about this and gb support seemingly isn't able to handle these tickets correctly. of course it is overclocking and not guaranteed etc pp, but gigabyte is advertising its oc capability, and it's a pity since it was running just fine before bios f20 series so something must have changed; on other brands boards this isn't a problem, e.g. msi, asus and asrock (i don't want them, i really like this master board ).

this special cpu here was tested on another brands board and reaches the 1900 w/o any problems, w/o any whea errors, with even lower voltages. so, pls, gigabyte: what's up, what did you change that this capability is lost now? can you fix this pls? this is giving disadvantage over other boards.

sry


----------



## madpete76

I have also noticed this on my Master and 3900x, earlier BIOS version could run 1900mhz IF rock solid, I cannot get over 1833 with later BIOS's... possibly due to Agesa?




Seadersn said:


> something strange is going on with aorus x570 master (1.1 here) and its bios versions since f20. it's fact, that ifclk 1900 gives whea errors now on windoze boot with bios f30, beginning with bios f2x series. a 3900x which was stable with ifclk 1900 in bios f11 without any errors now gives whea error id 19 and sometimes 18 in f20 and up.Â
> 
> pls, can someone tell what's wrong here? there are several ppl really p... off about this and gb support seemingly isn't able to handle these tickets correctly. of course it is overclocking and not guaranteed etc pp, but gigabyte is advertising its oc capability, and it's a pity since it was running just fine before bios f20 series so something must have changed; on other brands boards this isn't a problem, e.g. msi, asus and asrock (i don't want them, i really like this master board ).
> 
> this special cpu here was tested on another brands board and reaches the 1900 w/o any problems, w/o any whea errors, with even lower voltages. so, pls, gigabyte: what's up, what did you change that this capability is lost now? can you fix this pls? this is giving disadvantage over other boards.
> 
> sry


----------



## ManniX-ITA

madpete76 said:


> I have also noticed this on my Master and 3900x, earlier BIOS version could run 1900mhz IF rock solid, I cannot get over 1833 with later BIOS's... possibly due to Agesa?


Yes it's the latest AGESA. Or maybe how Gigabyte integrated it, other brands have less issues but still have more than with previous AGESA.


----------



## Heuchler

AMD Smart Access Memory requires a motherboard with a 500 chipset and AGESA Combo-AM4v2Pi 1.1.0.0

AGESA versions on Planet3DNOW





AMD Smart Access Memory benötigt Mainboard mit 500er-Chipsatz und AGESA Combo-AM4v2Pi 1.1.0.0 - Planet 3DNow!


Auf Planet 3DNow! gibt es alle wichtigen Informationen für AMD-User: News, Downloads, Support, Tests



www.planet3dnow.de





AMD AGESA ComboV2 1.1.0.0 C for performance optimized on Ryzen 5000 series processors
X570 Master Rev 1.0 BIOS F31e (10/29/2020) - X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.
X570 Master Rev 1.1 BIOS F31e (10/29/2020) - X570 AORUS MASTER (rev. 1.1/1.2) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.S.A.


Latest Drivers

Chipset v2.10.13.408 (10/19/2020) - https://www.amd.com/en/support/chipsets/amd-socket-am4/x570
Radeon Software Adrenalin 2020 Edition 20.11.1 - https://www.amd.com/en/support/kb/release-notes/rn-rad-win-20-11-1
Ryzen Master v2.6.0.1692 (3rd Gen AMD Ryzen Desktop Processors on an X570 ) - https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/ryzen-master












Robert Hallock PSA 11/05/2020 via Twitter

1) Ryzen 5000 Series doesn't need a power plan. Don't expect to see one.
2) Yes, it can clock to DDR4-4000 1:1 if you have a good sample. Upcoming AGESA work will make this easier.
3) But you CAN tweak Ryzen perf vs. power with the Win10 Power & Sleep sider AFTER you install the chipset driver.
4) Is the memory controller the same? YES.
5) Do you need a new AGESA for pre-5000 Series CPUs? No. Not really. Stay on the BIOS you have. 
6) But ROBERT what about the VOLTS and the CELSIUSES. WHAT IS NORMAL?!?!!?! ROB HELP. See below. 
7) What is the best memory to buy? TOUGH QUESTION.
8) I see this a lot: "precision boost is automatic overclocking." No. False. Wrong. Precision Boost is our boost technology. Every processor has a boost technology. But ours is unique in that X THREADS do not equal Y CLOCKS. Why? Because that is SLOW.
9) But Robert, where is undervolting? Answer: IT'S GONE. j/k. Temporarily gone for 5000 series. It'll be back in an upcoming AGESA with new functionality.



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324561815104356352


----------



## Heuchler

X570 AORUS MASTER smashed world record


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1324898601827504128


----------



## m0n4g3

Anyone had a chance to play with this and a 5000 series cpu yet?

Got my 5900x working pretty easily on this with the updated F31e bios, but having some troubles tweaking ram and IF speeds are capped at 1800 it seems to for me.


----------



## Moutsatsos

Hello everyone.I m currently on my old x58 x5660 system.Used to have a 1800X with a hero VI but I got tired of spending more time tweaking and testing than gaming and encoding so i sold it.I waited until ryzen will catch up and now i think is the time to go for it.I have no idea if they are going to release any new mobos except for the asus dark and since I know its gonna be overpriced af I am thinking of going with the Master.Most possibly on 5900 if not 5800.I would like to ask any owners for any known issues with the board.I got 2x8 ram 3600 16-36 rdy and planing to oc to 14.How is ram overclocking with this mobo?I always set fans in bios since i never liked extra staff in windows.Does the fan curves work as expected or they have the same problems that asus have where they get stuck at high rpm once they pass a certain temp threshold and they don't lower back to what you have set them when temps are low?Thanks for any response in advance.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moutsatsos said:


> Hello everyone.I m currently on my old x58 x5660 system.Used to have a 1800X with a hero VI but I got tired of spending more time tweaking and testing than gaming and encoding so i sold it.I waited until ryzen will catch up and now i think is the time to go for it.I have no idea if they are going to release any new mobos except for the asus dark and since I know its gonna be overpriced af I am thinking of going with the Master.Most possibly on 5900 if not 5800.I would like to ask any owners for any known issues with the board.I got 2x8 ram 3600 16-36 rdy and planing to oc to 14.How is ram overclocking with this mobo?I always set fans in bios since i never liked extra staff in windows.Does the fan curves work as expected or they have the same problems that asus have where they get stuck at high rpm once they pass a certain temp threshold and they don't lower back to what you have set them when temps are low?Thanks for any response in advance.


Check this post:









(Gigabyte X570 AORUS Owners Thread)


I'm going with the Unify-X, memory overclocking should be exceptional and I already have 2x16GB b-die CL16 3600 Neos. :) Looking at the Trident Z Neo 2x16GB DDR4-4000 CL16-19-19-39 b-dies though or maybe the 2x16GB DDR4-3800 14-16-16-36. Will have to see which kit is better. Read more...




www.overclock.net


----------



## Moutsatsos

Thanks.So msi unify?I ll take a closer look.


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Moutsatsos said:


> Thanks.So msi unify?I ll take a closer look.


I'm checking out the B550 Unify-X but if you want 4 x DIMM slots the B550 Unify.
Otherwise the X570 Unify if you can live with 4 x SATA ports and less USB ports.
Or the X570 Tomahawk if you want more I/O.


----------



## Moutsatsos

I ve kept my Trident 3600 16 2x8 from my previous built,its single rank but still dont think i ll buy more so im good with 2 slots.I would like to have more sata just in case.I was looking at Dark Hero but with 850$ might as well buy something else and invest towards a gpu upgrade.Used to have carbon x370 and I was really not impressed by the quality or the bios.Haven't followed the market for a while has Msi stepped up their game?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

Yes seems they are trying, their BIOS looks the best right now.
And they release regular updates.
Not problem free but next I'll try there.
Some ASUS boards are good but the BIOS is as always... not the best and quiet annoying.
In general I see the ratio of failed releases with some important bug is like 2-3 times MSI.
But they are trying to do stuff, like the Fmax Enhancer and the DOS on the Dark Hero.


----------



## Blackfyre

Posted this on the main Aorus thread, but I'll put it here too. Good news for those on Aorus Master, just saw this tweet, FCLK 2000Mhz now all good apparently on new BIOS just released, good luck 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1328363682817044480


----------



## sechsterangriff

I'll get excited when I see people consistently getting these results with 2x16GB dual-rank kits.


----------



## zorro20010

Hi, guys! I have faced the situation, that I can't get 3900x stable on 4,8 Ghz speed. Even if I give 1,55V voltage on Vcore. What other voltages could be useful for me to reach 4,8 stable? Don't worry about temperature, it doesn't exceeds 60 degrees.


----------



## psychrage

I just upgraded from a 3950x to a 5950x on my Auros Master rev1.0, and now ram channels B1 and B2 no longer work. Therefore I no longer have dual channel memory. This is consistent when I put the 3950x back in. Error LED shows d0 with B1 or B2 occupied.
Anyone experienced this?


----------



## ManniX-ITA

psychrage said:


> I just upgraded from a 3950x to a 5950x on my Auros Master rev1.0, and now ram channels B1 and B2 no longer work. Therefore I no longer have dual channel memory. This is consistent when I put the 3950x back in. Error LED shows d0 with B1 or B2 occupied.
> Anyone experienced this?


Something like this likely means pins on the 5950x are either bent, should be easy to spot, or dirty.

There's a reddit thread with the AMD pinout where you could try to identify which pins are related to the 2nd memory channel.



Spoiler: AM4 pinout





__
https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/gzkxux


----------



## psychrage

Update: I'm an idiot.
I've been using the Der8auer Ryzen bracket - RYZEN 3000 OC Bracket – der8auer ECC
I tightened the top right screw JUST barely too much and it cut into the memory traces.
I'll have to get a new board.


----------



## EniGma1987

So I am guessing this board does not have an external BCLK generator, right?


----------



## Milamber

Please can someone give some guidance on what to enable and disable on my X570S Aorus Master for a decent overclock. I am hitting a roadblock and my performance seems pretty bad


----------



## Medizinmann

Milamber said:


> Please can someone give some guidance on what to enable and disable on my X570S Aorus Master for a decent overclock. I am hitting a roadblock and my performance seems pretty bad


Just in case you didn't see it - there is a thread about OC for Zen 3 CPUs with two chiplets.

(9) OFFICIAL 5900X and 5950X two chiplet Zen 3 CPUs Overclocking thread | Page 84 | Overclock.net

Best regards,
Medizinmann


----------



## Milamber

Medizinmann said:


> Just in case you didn't see it - there is a thread about OC for Zen 3 CPUs with two chiplets.
> 
> (9) OFFICIAL 5900X and 5950X two chiplet Zen 3 CPUs Overclocking thread | Page 84 | Overclock.net
> 
> Best regards,
> Medizinmann


Thanks buddy! I missed it.


----------

